# Sticky  Introduce yourself part 3!



## lfung5

Seems there are so many new members! Decided to start a new introduce yourself thread. Please post pictures!

Hi,
I am Linda. I live outside of Philadelphia. I have 3 wonderful havanese. 

Bella almost 8 years old. The smallest full grown Hav I have ever met. She thinks she's a cat.

Fred almost 7 yrs old. I should have named him trouble or grump. He is the grumpiest havanese I have ever met. He is like the canine version of Archie Bunker. Just look how mean he looks. He wouldn't hurt a fly though. 

Scudder almost 6 years old. He is the most easy going, mild manner dog. I call him the mayor!


----------



## lfung5

Ha! I can't take the credit Tammy. It was Dave's idea


----------



## lise

*Hi*

Hi my name is Lise and I am a new Havanese owner. I picked up Ted last Friday June 29/12. Apparently Ted is tiny:baby:


----------



## lfung5

Welcome! Ted sure is cute!!


----------



## davetgabby

yeah but this has been Linda's idea originally so I gave her a nudge to start up a new one. Generally for new members or members that have never introduced themselves yet . But feel free even if you've been with us. for a while. It' s always fun to find out about you lovely folks. Don't be shy.


----------



## lise

davetgabby said:


> yeah but this has been Linda's idea originally so I gave her a nudge to start up a new one. Generally for new members or members that have never introduced themselves yet . But feel free even if you've been with us. for a while. It' s always fun to find out about you lovely folks. Don't be shy.


Oops sorry, thought this was to update members since there was so many new people:brick:


----------



## davetgabby

lise said:


> Oops sorry, thought this was to update members since there was so many new people:brick:


no need to be sorry. Anyone can introduce themselves.


----------



## Leah00

I'm Leah and I live in southeast Missouri with my husband, Jeremy, and our two beautiful children, Dylan (3 years old) and Lily (1 year old). They keep me pretty busy, plus I work full time at a bank.

We currently have two dogs and one cat. 
The cat is a 9 year old orange tabby named Artie. 
Our dog Buttercup (Princess Buttercup) is a 7 month old Olde English Bulldogge and she is a monster dog. It's her mission to seek and destroy.
Jasper is our Havanese.  He's a year old and he's a shorthair. He's very sweet and sensitive.

The dogs.


----------



## lfung5

Welcome Leah! Yes, sounds like you are definitely keeping busy. Looks like the dogs get alone well! Great pictures.


----------



## Leah00

The pictures are deceiving! Lol. They do get along well, but Buttercup is still a puppy and we've only had her for about a month. Unfortunately, she thinks that Jasper is a fun squeaky chew toy. She's very rough with him and he's such a wimp that he won't even attempt to stand up for himself and let her know when she needs to settle down. We have to keep them separate, except for very supervised playtimes. 

It was actually hard for me to write that previous post. We had our senior dog, Rocky, put to sleep yesterday morning. It was very hard to change my signature and say that we have two dogs.


----------



## lise

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## lfung5

I'm sorry to hear that. I can't even image going through that

Fred used to beat Bella up when he was a puppy. He thought she was his toy. He would make her yipe at least 20-30 times a day. I would tell him no and leash him every time he made her yipe. It finally stopped. Hope things get easier for you.


----------



## davetgabby

bump


----------



## krandall

Leah00 said:


> The pictures are deceiving! Lol. They do get along well, but Buttercup is still a puppy and we've only had her for about a month. Unfortunately, she thinks that Jasper is a fun squeaky chew toy. She's very rough with him and he's such a wimp that he won't even attempt to stand up for himself and let her know when she needs to settle down. We have to keep them separate, except for very supervised playtimes.
> 
> It was actually hard for me to write that previous post. We had our senior dog, Rocky, put to sleep yesterday morning. It was very hard to change my signature and say that we have two dogs.


I'm SO sorry to hear that, Leah. It's always hard to lose one of our furry family members!<hugs>


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Always hard to loose the old ones.


----------



## Midlife Kid

My name is Brian. We live in Wisconsin. My wife Susan and I have 4 children. One is in medical school, one in college and the latter two still at home. Our havanese is Shadow, which is an appropriate name because he follows whoever is home with him all over...He is about 3-1/2 years old now.

The photo is Shadow caught on the couch (where he is not supposed to be).


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome Brian. He's a cool looking dude. He looks studious too. Thanks. We need more guys on here. :whoo:


----------



## Midlife Kid

Thanks. Glad to be here- great resource for all things Havanese. Shadow, in this picture, had just woken up from a slumber, guilty as charged and caught red-handed on the couch.


----------



## lise

Welcome to a most wonderful forum Shadow looks like a very handsome boy!


----------



## lfung5

Welcome Brian! Yes, this is an awesome place to find helpful information. This forum has saved me a few times!


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Hi Brian and Shadow, looking forward to more "tails" and pictures of Shadow


----------



## ParkerPupsMom

Hi everyone,

I'm Lisa and I live a couple hours north of Atlanta with my husband Bill & our Havanese, Parker. Parker is 7 months old and such a joy...except when he thinks EVERYTHING is his.  Shoes, clothing, and anything paper related are his favorites...imagine that! We are learning as I guess all new parents do.


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome Lisa , what an adorable guy. Thanks.


----------



## davetgabby

hello newbies, don't be shy.


----------



## lise

Lisa he is so cute


----------



## davetgabby

hello newbies .


----------



## ParkerPupsMom

Thanks Lise! Ted is adorable as well. Love the avatar pic.


----------



## lfung5

Welcome to the forum Lisa! He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## JazzFest13

Hi Everyone!

My name is Catherine, and I'm new to the Havanese. I got Desilu in April and she's a bouncing 5 month old now! 

She joins me, my DH, our black lab Jazz, our gutter cat Kitty Kitty (she was literally found in the gutter), two laying hens, and our honey bees at our home in the Florida Keys.

I'm very interested in learning how to groom her properly, so I'm reading all about proper techniques and tools. I'm looking forward to learning as much as possible from this forum!


----------



## lise

Welcome Catherine


----------



## Pipersmom

Welcome Brian & Shadow, Lisa & Parker (I see Parker likes those challenging sleeping positions a lot of Havanese do!) and Catherine & Desilu! Love the pictures, they are all so cute


----------



## davetgabby

Hello Catherine. We need pics. LOL


----------



## lfung5

Welcome Catherine! Feel free to post pics


----------



## davetgabby

waiting for you truleepeachy . Don't be shy. I bet you have a Hav with two peach ears. lol


----------



## Ruby Tuesday's mom

*New Havanese Mommy*

Hi - I'm Kathy and live in Gig Harbor, WA. Had to have my 15 year old chocolate lab mix from the humane society put down a year ago in January and NEVER wanted another dog. It was just too hard losing Cocoa. My "boys" - 25 and 22 - hardly remembered life without him. I had always had big dogs and NEVER wanted what I always considered a "little yappy lap dog" . . . but then was in a pet store in March and saw this little adorable face that I just couldn't let go of. I was concerned about buying her at a pet store but . . . I was there for 2 hours - had never heard of the breed Havanese so read about the breed while I was there - and just couldn't leave her. My boyfriend finally said "you have so much joy on your face and . . . joy is priceless" - so . . . Ruby Tuesday came home with me that day at 10 weeks. She is now 6 1/2 months old and has brought me, my family and everyone who meets her so much joy! I read that it would be hard to housebreak her - crate trained her and she was trained in 2 weeks. She sleeps with me ("a dog will NEVER sleep in my bed") - she is smart - has a sweet personality - and I have become that "obnoxious dog owner" that I said I would NEVER become. She was amazing in her puppy class (although a little adolescence is settling in) . . . I teach and am off for the summer so Ruby goes everywhere with me and I can't even imagine leaving her to go back to school the end of August.  She is flying back east with me in August -just couldn't leave her even with my son for those 10 days - just can't believe the effect this little being has had on me!! Everytime I google something about the breed it brings me to this forum - so thought I'd join . . . thank you for helping me through the first few months with Ruby!! I'm sure this forum will help me throughout the years!! My baby girl is getting spayed on Tuesday and have never had so much anxiety about the procedure with any of my other dogs . . . hopefully she will do fine!! Am grateful for this forum!!


----------



## davetgabby

Thanks for that Kathy. She's sweet as pie for sure. Stones fan? We love pics and don't be shy. Not to worry , she'll be fine.
I see she likes babies.


----------



## Ecf1216

Hi everyone! I posted an introduction in the puppy forum last week and just saw this one here, so thought I'd post again.

We decided on a Havanese pup as we were researching the best breeds for people with allergies, and now we have fallen in love with the breed -- and with one little guy in particular! We will bring Hudson home in mid-August at 8 weeks old. We are very lucky that our breeder is only 45 minutes away, so we're able to visit him often.

Hudson will join our family of four: me, my husband, and our two sons, ages 11 and 14. We live in Newcastle, Wa, which is in the Seattle area. 

I look forward to hearing about -- and seeing many photos of -- your beautiful dogs. 

Ellen


----------



## lise

Welcome to both of you. What lovely puppies they are :welcome::welcome:


----------



## davetgabby

bump. I know you're out there newbies.


----------



## RickR

Welcome everyone. You puppies are adorable.
Paula


----------



## truleepeachy31

*First Havanese and I am in love ♥*

Hi I am Staci, I have had Toby for about three months he is 5 months old and the sweetest little guy ever. He is about 7 and 1/2 pounds right now but he looks so much bigger because he is a hair ball  I thought getting a small dog might be a challenge because we have two large American Bulldogs one is 120#s and the other 90#s but they both just love him and Toby thinks he is a big dog he plays with them all the time. I think I may have posted my question in the wrong spot, but when I first purchased Toby he was all black with a small patch of white on his chest now he is black, brown and red. Was wondering if this is the Havana brown I have heard so many people consider rare? Regardless I love him, he is such a sweet heart and so smart. He is my baby follows me every where I go. He was potty trained in three weeks knows a number of tricks and I am considering another Havanes very soon. I just can't believe how much personality comes in such a small package ♥ First pic is the day we brought Toby home and the second is a few days ago both were taken in sunlight the third I just put in lol it is of Toby and Diesel our largest AB they are best buds if anyone can please let me know on the coloring. Thanks


----------



## truleepeachy31

davetgabby said:


> waiting for you truleepeachy . Don't be shy. I bet you have a Hav with two peach ears. lol


Lol I am sorry it took me so long, first forum I have been to and I am messing everything up but I posted. 5th page forgot to mention I am a Mother of three two girls and one boy ages Skylah 13, Madison 7 and Jase 5. As well as a Mom of three beautiful doggies. Nala, Diesel and Toby( our wonderful new baby) Havanese of course :whoo: I was a nurse but now I stay at home and take care of my family. My husband is a busy body, he is a Correctional Officer as well as a small business owner. Life is a little crazy but in the best of ways. We love our family ♥


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome. I guess your guy doesn't have peach ears. LOL . Good pics, What a change of color. Thanks for the post and I hope you feel at home and don't be shy.


----------



## Graciesmom

Hi my name is Becky. My Havanese is 8 years old and very sick. I need everyone's help. We love her so much. She had an rare form of cancer that she just had surgery on. The prognosis is good for only a year to 16 months. We went ahead and paid the money to have the surgery. We are praying she beats the odds. She had anal Gland cancer, 4 huge kidney stones removed and another cyst removed. She is the most loving dog and these past few weeks have been a hard recovery. I have sat up with her all night since her surgery and she seems to be healing as best she can since her surgery. It was a lot for such a little dog. She had an awesome vet and I hope you will all go and vote for her for the pet of the week. She only has one more day to vote and another dog is coming up fast. Thanks to everyone that votes. We love her so mch and we are hoping that by her winning this that some of the enormous vet bill will be taken off. Gracie the Havanese, our only pet, needs your help and the help of all your friends and family. Please go vote for her to be pet of the week so she can win some special gifts. Any different IP address will work to vote and even smart phones. I wish I could vote for them all, but I can't and I would love for her to win! Knowing I might only have another year with her breaks my heart. You do not have to sign in. You just click on the link and she is the 2nd one! I just realized that she has to get as many votes as possible. Each week the one with the most votes wins pet of the month! http://www.azzore.com/category/potw-poll/

I appreciate any help you can do, because she has one that will be hard to beat! Gracie, Terry and I appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Pipersmom

Welcome Staci and Toby. His color is beautiful and I love that picture of him with your big dog 

Becky-Welcome to you and your beautiful Gracie. My heart is breaking reading your story and I'm hoping your sweetheart beats the odds. I'll pray for her and your family. 
It looks like she is in the lead for votes so I hope she wins!


----------



## Suzi

truleepeachy31 said:


> Hi I am Staci, I have had Toby for about three months he is 5 months old and the sweetest little guy ever. He is about 7 and 1/2 pounds right now but he looks so much bigger because he is a hair ball  I thought getting a small dog might be a challenge because we have two large American Bulldogs one is 120#s and the other 90#s but they both just love him and Toby thinks he is a big dog he plays with them all the time. I think I may have posted my question in the wrong spot, but when I first purchased Toby he was all black with a small patch of white on his chest now he is black, brown and red. Was wondering if this is the Havana brown I have heard so many people consider rare? Regardless I love him, he is such a sweet heart and so smart. He is my baby follows me every where I go. He was potty trained in three weeks knows a number of tricks and I am considering another Havanes very soon. I just can't believe how much personality comes in such a small package ♥ First pic is the day we brought Toby home and the second is a few days ago both were taken in sunlight the third I just put in lol it is of Toby and Diesel our largest AB they are best buds if anyone can please let me know on the coloring. Thanks


 I have never seen such a big change in a Havanese and he is only five mo old. Wow he looks like a chocolate Havanese he has a brown nose. Or is that just the lighting. Start a new trend and take another picture I love the change in Toby!


----------



## Suzi

Graciesmom said:


> Hi my name is Becky. My Havanese is 8 years old and very sick. I need everyone's help. We love her so much. She had an rare form of cancer that she just had surgery on. The prognosis is good for only a year to 16 months. We went ahead and paid the money to have the surgery. We are praying she beats the odds. She had anal Gland cancer, 4 huge kidney stones removed and another cyst removed. She is the most loving dog and these past few weeks have been a hard recovery. I have sat up with her all night since her surgery and she seems to be healing as best she can since her surgery. It was a lot for such a little dog. She had an awesome vet and I hope you will all go and vote for her for the pet of the week. She only has one more day to vote and another dog is coming up fast. Thanks to everyone that votes. We love her so mch and we are hoping that by her winning this that some of the enormous vet bill will be taken off. Gracie the Havanese, our only pet, needs your help and the help of all your friends and family. Please go vote for her to be pet of the week so she can win some special gifts. Any different IP address will work to vote and even smart phones. I wish I could vote for them all, but I can't and I would love for her to win! Knowing I might only have another year with her breaks my heart. You do not have to sign in. You just click on the link and she is the 2nd one! I just realized that she has to get as many votes as possible. Each week the one with the most votes wins pet of the month! http://www.azzore.com/category/potw-poll/
> 
> I appreciate any help you can do, because she has one that will be hard to beat! Gracie, Terry and I appreciate it. Thanks!


 Welcome everyone I put my vote in for Gracey and it looks like she is winning! I hope she does and I'm so sorry she is sick


----------



## lfung5

Love seeing all the cute new pups! Welcome everyone!


----------



## Ruby Tuesday's mom

To Gracie's mom - just voted - hope she wins - so sorry you are going through this - my hav is just 6 months old and can't imagine life without her so my heart goes out to you - hope everyone who reads your post votes!!! You'll both be in my thoughts!! Ruby Tuesday will be pulling for her too!!


----------



## Kathie

Welcome to all the Newbies! My name is Kathie and have two Havanese - Abby, age 5 and McGee, age nearly 18 mos. I have been a member of the forum for several years and have learned so much and made lots of friends even though never seeing most of them! Everyone here is always willing to share what they know and be there for you during rough times. I hope your experience will be as positive as mine has been!


----------



## davetgabby

everyone loves Kathie.


----------



## davetgabby

hello newbies. I can see you hiding there.


----------



## Iamfreegirl

Hi! I am a new mommy to Dizzie he is 11 weeks old and 1.5 lbs


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome. Hope you feel at home. We do like pics though.


----------



## Iamfreegirl

I'm on my iPhone will have to figure out how to do that  I am excited to read the forums as I have never owned a Havanese before


----------



## lise

*Posting*



Iamfreegirl said:


> I'm on my iPhone will have to figure out how to do that  I am excited to read the forums as I have never owned a Havanese before


Do you go on the forum on your iphone too? If not, I post my pics to facebook and then, open facebook on my laptop and save the pics to it. Then I can post the pics from my laptop. You can also email the pics to yourself then post after you download them to your computer. I'm sure there are other ways to do it too but thats the 2 ways I do it. (no Itunes on my laptop yet)


----------



## lise

*Tinier*



Iamfreegirl said:


> Hi! I am a new mommy to Dizzie he is 11 weeks old and 1.5 lbs


11 weeks and 1.5 lbs! Wow everyone thinks Ted is tiny at 11 weeks he was just a little over 3 lbs!


----------



## davetgabby

don't mind me . with new members daily I will keep bumping this thread so they get the hint lol.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

WOW. 1.5 lbs is tiny. Looking for alot of pics and stories


----------



## davetgabby

bumpity bump


----------



## truleepeachy31

*Toby after grooming on a cloudy day*



Suzi said:


> I have never seen such a big change in a Havanese and he is only five mo old. Wow he looks like a chocolate Havanese he has a brown nose. Or is that just the lighting. Start a new trend and take another picture I love the change in Toby!


I just got Toby groomed so a lot of his brown color is gone but it is still very visible. I am really wondering what color he will be? The lady I purchased him from does think he is a Havana brown and she is so excited, this is a first for her. Not sure why his nose looked brown it had to have been the direct sunlight that day. I noticed his undercoat after the grooming almost has a bluish coloring to it so he may be silver as an adult...lol. It does not matter he is such a doll and we love him ♥ Updated pics after grooming, I apologize his head looks so big, was the angle I was taking the pics. The first is my favorite he was so tired that he fell asleep sitting up but it looks like he is listening to music or enjoying the breeze ADORABLE my handsome little guy! :whoo:


----------



## lise

He is beautiful! So cool the colour game these Havs play on us humans!


----------



## davetgabby

hello , come on in.


----------



## scootersmom

Hi everyone! Another newbie here.
I am Amy and we just got our first Havanese puppy, Scooter, two weeks ago. Between one of my daughters and my husband suffering from allergies, a Havanese was on our short list of dogs that they could tolerate. We were so happy when we found this little guy. He is a little over 4 months old. My whole family has become enamored with him. I am so glad to have found this forum. I feel like we have so much to learn.


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome Amy and Scooter. What a cute guy. Don't be shy . More pics are always welcome.


----------



## lise

Welcome Amy. Scooter is so adorable. Love his colour!:welcome:


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Hi Amy- Welcome to you and Scooter! 
Scooter is adorable and love his coloring. 
Enjoy your puppy they grow so fast.


----------



## Beau's mom

*Welcome, Amy and Scooter!! More pics -- he's definitely a cutey-patootey!!*


----------



## lfung5

Great pics! Thanks for posting and welcome


----------



## mcc.christina

Hi all,

My name is Christina, I live in southern Indiana. This is my darling puppy Eloise. I just picked her up this past weekend. Those that said sleep up, were so right. I am already exhausted!


----------



## lise

Its a good weight loss program! I've had Ted since Jusne 30 and have lost 5 lbs walking him 4 or 5 times every day! I'm pretty lucky. I actually wake him up at 7 everyday now!


----------



## lise

Oh BTW Eloise is a great name and is a real cutey!


----------



## sprorchid

I'm Jackie. in the SF bay area (east bay). I have the 1/2 hav, 1/2 shih tzu, Ollie (2.5 yrs old) and two anatolians, boy (oz, 2 yrs old) and a girl (kara 8 yrs old). my next pup will be a female hav


----------



## lise

Hi Jackie...we will need pics of all involved!


----------



## sprorchid

Well,
my avatar is Ollie sitting on top of Kara. I only had the two at the time, and it had been 4 days that they knew each other when this pic was taken. My big male sweetie pie anatolian, Cosmo, had just passed away, and I picked up Ollie on valentines day  he is 8 wks old in that pic and 3.7 lbs. Kara 125 lbs.

Here's Ollie at a hav meet up. can you pick him out?










here is Oz sitting on my brand new leather couch, which he has since eaten down to the frame, he had just finished playing in the backyard sprinklers:










Ollie and Kara waiting for the vet to come in the exam room:









real size difference:









all three (they never stay still when I come into the room):









Oz was the same size as Ollie pop (weighed a little less when I got him at 9 wks old) oz is a little older in this pic maybe 12 wks:


----------



## AnnaM

Hi,

I am a new member Anna. We are new Havanese owners, for about a month now. Lola is a 17 week old chocolate Irish pied. She is our pride and joy. The only hiccup has been her fear of strangers and dogs. We are hoping she will overcome it in time. It is so nice to be a part of this great forum


----------



## RoseDarling

*Introducing...Rose!*

I have been lurking this site and thought id introduce myself. I actually had been lurking spoiledmaltese since I got Rose, because at the shelter she was labeled as only being a maltese, until I found this site and immediately realized Rose is a Havaneseound:. So heres the story of how me and Rose became palls. I somehow managed to convince my parents to get me a dog since I just started community college and now had all this free time on my hands. I met Rose last September at my local shelter. My mom said I could only get a small dog, and as I walked by all the dog kennels, and heard all the poor dogs barking their lungs out for attention, I saw this little scared fluffball of a dog who was the only one not barking, and as I walked up to her she slowly ran out of her little bed and put her little paws on the kennel door and gave me "the look" and I knew she was the one. I decided to name her Rose after Rose Nylond from the Golden Girls:bounce: 
Almost one year later now and I have to say she has brought so much joy to me and my families life! Sorry for the long story, anyway I have some pictures of Rose for you all to see!


----------



## lise

All these pics are just too cute. Love seeing the big dog, little dog pics. Welcome


----------



## hdmarla

Hello! Don't know if this will work or not, but I wanted to introduce you all to my Softail. He's my 3 year old Hav...or will be 3 in 18 days. If this works, here's a pic:









Anyway, we're from Eagle Grove, IA and my other "child" is a Bichon named Sporty. I've been here a lot lurking over the years and enjoy all the pics of your lovely pets!

Marla


----------



## hdmarla

Well, sorry, that didn't work. I tried posting the pic of my Softie from facebook.

Marla


----------



## sprorchid

hdmarla - 
you can either post pics as an attachment (small and a mb limitation) OR
if you like big pics, you can post from photobucket or a free website where you upload your photos to.

you cut and past the url you want, it should look like this before you post the reply:

http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i455/sprorchid/Photo028.jpg[IMG]

except that the last [IMG] should be if I posted it correctly you won't be able to see the text.

here is a pic of my beloved anatolian, Cosmo... he's crossed the bridge:


----------



## lise

hdmarla said:


> Hello! Don't know if this will work or not, but I wanted to introduce you all to my Softail. He's my 3 year old Hav...or will be 3 in 18 days. If this works, here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, we're from Eagle Grove, IA and my other "child" is a Bichon named Sporty. I've been here a lot lurking over the years and enjoy all the pics of your lovely pets!
> 
> Marla


Im not good at computer speak but I open facebook on my computer, right click on the picture and "save as" to" my pictures", then export the pics to the forum from" my pictures"


----------



## hdmarla

Well, I'm not totally puter dumb, but evidently I am this time. Did save the pic from fb to my pics, but not seeing here in reply for attachment, just insert link. Sorry for all the confusion.

And sorry to hear of the passing of Cosmo. I did read it in an earlier thread, too. It's always hard to lose a furbaby.

Thanks for the help, although it hasn't worked for me.

Marla


----------



## lfung5

Welcome everyone! I am enjoying all the pictures and finally seeing who has been lurking!!!


----------



## Gabs

hi everyone
im Cheryl and this is my baby girl Gabby ... shes 1 years old and an absolute joy!!! Ive stumbled upon this forum a while ago and just now am getting around to introducing myself. Such valuable info on here (i.e. who knew cornstarch would be my #1 grocery store item --I buy it in bulk at Costco now!)


----------



## TilliesMom

Welcome Cheryl!! Gabby is ADORABLE! I love her hair cut!! She looks a lot like my Tillie in the face and stature!!


----------



## Gabs

thx! they do look a lot alike huh!  Gabby is a bit on the small side.. about 8.2 lbs, which is perfect for me. I'm finding that her fur is getting lighter, she was much darker, but the cream is definitely winning now.. tail and ears still have the darker shade, but i see more and more cream coming thru.


----------



## lise

Gabby is adorable!:welcome:


----------



## TilliesMom

Gabs said:


> thx! they do look a lot alike huh!  Gabby is a bit on the small side.. about 8.2 lbs, which is perfect for me. I'm finding that her fur is getting lighter, she was much darker, but the cream is definitely winning now.. tail and ears still have the darker shade, but i see more and more cream coming thru.


bwhahahaha Tillie is 8.6 lbs ... LOL  she is a little over 2 yrs old


----------



## Audogs

*I've been lurking*

I adopted Sam, my very first small dog, mid June from Havanese rescue. For the last 21 years I've had goldens, 7 of them, 4 of which were senior rescues. I currently have Harry the golden, who is 4.

Sam is almost 10 and is fundamentally blind and a little deaf. He's also a delightful bundle of energy. He came to me with a puppy cut, and I haven't decided what to do with it. I did order the "From Nose To Tail" book from the Canadian breed club, and what a fabulous book it is; I've been recommending it to my dog friends who don't have Havs it's so informative.

No pictures-I work with iPad and iPhone only, and can't be bothered with the rigmarole. I do enjoy your pictures though!


----------



## davetgabby

welcome aboard. Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## davetgabby

don't be shy new members . Feel free to introduce yourselves.


----------



## Rmcraig3

I just got my first Hav about 2 wks ago. His name is Tom and he's almost 5 months old. He is a joy! Grooming has been an issue and we are in a learning process  We live in the country and Tom has access to every kind of burr and sticker when he goes outside. We have an Australian Shepard that Tom plays with outside. 
I am learning lots from the forums and really enjoy reading them. Will post pics if I can figure it out.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## lfung5

Welcome everyone! Yes, this forum is a wealth of information!


----------



## lise

Welcome , the forum is the best place to be for any questions or just a chat!


----------



## Dory

Rmcraig3 said:


> I just got my first Hav about 2 wks ago. His name is Tom and he's almost 5 months old. He is a joy! Grooming has been an issue and we are in a learning process  We live in the country and Tom has access to every kind of burr and sticker when he goes outside. We have an Australian Shepard that Tom plays with outside.
> I am learning lots from the forums and really enjoy reading them. Will post pics if I can figure it out.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


Welcome!


----------



## Mirafi

Well I thought I ought to make things official and post an intro 

I'm Alicia and I live with my husband Danny in Chicago, we're recently located there; Danny is in the Army, I'm a dancer and yoga teacher.

I'm excited to say we're going ahead and getting a Hav pup from Diane at Windfall Havanese so thanks everyone who checked in with the big thumbs-up on my breeder inquiry! It's been 10 years since I lost my dog Echo, a rottweiler, and my life has been full of too much travel and demanding dance company schedules to have a dog since. I lost my beloved cat Pascha last year and maybe it's wrong or selfish to think that you need another pet to fill the hole your last one left but I realize I'm no good without an animal companion so I'm just going to stop analyzing it now 

I fell in love with Havs when I randomly met one for the first time in Golden Gate park about 3 years ago...never thought of myself as a little dog person as I always had big dogs but I swear 3 years and I never stopped thinking about that Hav! As city dwellers I think a little dog will fit really well into our lifestyle, especially with all the weight and breed restrictions you seem to find in apartments these days! Who could ever deny a Hav?

I only met my new pup a few days ago but I know she's the one...we're moving into our new apartment this Saturday and picking up the pup on Sunday- whew! Going to be a busy labor day weekend :jaw:

I snapped a couple quick photos of her when she fell asleep(name TBD)...more soon!










OK this is just her butt...call me crazy but I have this love of puppy feet and puppy butts with their little wiggly tails...


----------



## Fashiongal21

*Mossimo and I*

Greetings!

Me and hubby are the new owners of a chocolate havanese baby, Mossimo! means "the greatest" in italian!
He is about 3 weeks in the photos below, and we get to pick him up the first weekend in October. This forum has been GREAT so far in helping us prepare and I cant wait to share once he comes home to us! 










( I think he looks oh so wrinkly in these photos  )


----------



## krandall

Mirafi said:


> Well I thought I ought to make things official and post an intro
> 
> I'm Alicia and I live with my husband Danny in Chicago, we're recently located there; Danny is in the Army, I'm a dancer and yoga teacher.
> 
> I'm excited to say we're going ahead and getting a Hav pup from Diane at Windfall Havanese so thanks everyone who checked in with the big thumbs-up on my breeder inquiry! It's been 10 years since I lost my dog Echo, a rottweiler, and my life has been full of too much travel and demanding dance company schedules to have a dog since. I lost my beloved cat Pascha last year and maybe it's wrong or selfish to think that you need another pet to fill the hole your last one left but I realize I'm no good without an animal companion so I'm just going to stop analyzing it now
> 
> I fell in love with Havs when I randomly met one for the first time in Golden Gate park about 3 years ago...never thought of myself as a little dog person as I always had big dogs but I swear 3 years and I never stopped thinking about that Hav! As city dwellers I think a little dog will fit really well into our lifestyle, especially with all the weight and breed restrictions you seem to find in apartments these days! Who could ever deny a Hav?
> 
> I only met my new pup a few days ago but I know she's the one...we're moving into our new apartment this Saturday and picking up the pup on Sunday- whew! Going to be a busy labor day weekend :jaw:
> 
> I snapped a couple quick photos of her when she fell asleep(name TBD)...more soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK this is just her butt...call me crazy but I have this love of puppy feet and puppy butts with their little wiggly tails...


Welcome! Your little one is adorable! I was surprised to see the spots on her tummy, since, from that side, she looks totally white. Flip her over, and I can see she has at least one black spot. Looks like you've gotten yourself a Belton. There are two Belton coat progression threads that you may want to check out so you get an idea how her coat may change over time. Welcome to the rainbow of Havanese!


----------



## lise

Welcome to the club! I fell in love with Havs in 2006 and did not cave until this year. Like you we had other pets and a very busy life. This year I lost my dear Scotty and was ready to make the plunge! Although tiring at first, (life is like having a newborn all over again) the rewards are many. My Ted is now just over 17 weeks and really coming into his own. Having a little dog is so very different, even from a scotty but I wouldn't trade Ted for anything. BTW Brilliant dogs too! Your baby is beautiful! Can't wait to see more at home pics.


----------



## TilliesMom

awwwwwwww congratulations and welcome to the wonderful world of Havanese!!!!
your baby is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## harborhavanese

I have enjoyed reading through the introductions. This is a wonderful idea. Kudos!
I am not new to Havanese. I became involved with the breed early in it's acceptance by AKC. The "Harbor" name precedes many notable Havanese; Multiple top ranked Havanese in the US. over 40 champions, multiple Best in Show and Best in Specialty Show winners, multiple top producing Havanese, and I will just stop here. I'm beginning to bore my own self I founded and currently serve as VP for the Mid Florida Havanese Club. We are one of three licensed Specialty clubs in existence. I am a member of the Havanese Club of America and serve on judges education as well mentor prospective judges. I also serve as Secretary to the Board of the AKC Canine Health Foundation. CHF is the largest funding institution of canine research. I am the mother of four children, Matt, Devin, and twin daughters, Annie and Kathryn. My husband and I license, produce, and distribute Japanese Animation. It's a very, very busy, hectic life and we love it!








http://midfloridahavaneseclub.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/NPCconferencepodcast3.jpg (I'm the one with the pink laptop. I have a thing for Pink.


----------



## davetgabby

welcome again Connie. What took you so long to find us lol.


----------



## harborhavanese

*Awesome Idea*

I love the idea. What an outstanding way to commune and guide new Havanese owners.

It's strange I haven't come across the forum sooner. I'm not new to Vbulletin.

We have hosted our own anime forum for for close to 15 years!

http://www.animenation.net/forums/

Thanks for the welcome, Dave!


----------



## lise

Welcome, great to have another expert on board. Funny you are also in animation, I have a brother in the industry also


----------



## harborhavanese

*Otaku*

That is interesting about your brother.

I feel like the Otaku is a dying breed.


----------



## TilliesMom

Welcome to the forum Connie!! Always wonderful to gain an educated breeder working to preserve our amazing breed!! I Look forward to getting to know you and your havs!


----------



## lfung5

Welcome! Glad you found us


----------



## leg71

*New Puppy - Paisley in NJ*

Hi Everyone!
My name is Laurett and my new puppy is Paisley. She is 10 weeks old on Saturday and will be finished with 3 rounds of shots soon. We live in NJ and are looking forward to getting out and about and playing with other dogs this fall!! So far Paisley has been giving my cat a run for her money but it's all in good fun and both are getting lots and lots of exercise. Paisley doesn't eat much yet but I've been training her to "sit" with tiny bits of cheese since the doggie treats don't seem to agree with her yet. She has been to visit many people so far this week and has behaved remarkably well considering all of the personalities she has come into contact with. So far, so good!!


----------



## lise

Love that first pic of Paisley.....so cute


----------



## lfung5

Adorable! I wonder if you can make it to the New Jersey playdate at the end of Sept? There will be many forum members there along with their Hav kids!


----------



## dodrop82

Welcome Connie and Leg (?)!!! That first picture of your new baby, Paisley, is possibly the MOST precious puppy picture I have EVER seen!


----------



## AnnaM

Chicago sounds like the perfect dog  Congrats Karen. Love her coloring too...


----------



## AnnaM

Oops, darn iPhone... I meant Chica, not Chicago


----------



## davetgabby

hello newbies, we can see you but we don't heaaaar you.


----------



## lfung5

Yes! Don't be shy we would love to meet you


----------



## Laci'sMom

*Laci'sMom*

Hi, everyone. I have had my Hav since Sept 1, 2012. She was born May 15, 2012. I love her to death...We live in Rogers,Arkansas. would love to hear from anyone close or far away...anything I can learn is a plus. My Laci likes my husband, but sometimes she just starts barking at him, and won't let him touch her. When this started..I would pick her up and give her to him. She learned this...and started not letting me pick her up to give to him. Then he started giving her peanut butter from his finger, then she would let him pet her. She is making great progress, I think. Would like everyone's suggestions.


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome Laci's mom. Here is an article that may help. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/classical-conditioning Hey, we love pictures.


----------



## lfung5

Welcome! We would love to see pictures of Laci


----------



## Caroline

I've posted in a few places, but didn't see the introductions till now. I adopted Misty 2 weeks ago, who I think is part Havanese, maybe part Shih Tzu also. She is a rescue, so not really sure- but she has many of the traits of a Havanese. I ran a wisdom panel on my other dog Lily, and it came back that she also has Havanese in her- but not sure how accurate that is. However, it is easy to see some Havanese traits in her too. It is a great breed and would love to own a purebred someday.

Glad to be part of a forum that supports responsible breeding. I volunteer in dog rescue now, but grew up in a family of hobby breeders so I understand the importance of educating people about responsible breeding. Would love to see the day when there is no need for dog rescues...and responsible breeding is an important component of building that future.

Very busy in my personal life now, but would like to get involved with HRI in the future. 

Misty had to be shaved because she was so badly matted, but I posted some pics of her. Can't wait to see that coat grow out! I groom my dogs myself, so I will be looking for tips on grooming her as her coat grows out. I changed her name from Nikita to Misty, but can't figure out how to change the user name. 

She is a wonderful little dog and has the sweetest personality. A little smartie too- she learned to use the doggy door right away and has adapted so well...it's like she's always been here. Just love this little girl!


----------



## lfung5

Welcome! Glad you were able to give Misty a great home! 

I do my own grooming too. I met a girl who worked in a grooming shop all through college. She had four poodles and did an awesome job on them. In a couple months, she is going to teach me how to groom my guys. I have trouble with their legs and tummy. I will be sure to start I thread with any tips I learn!


----------



## Rose

he is soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## davetgabby

eep:I've seen some unfamiliar names on the list that haven't introduced themselves, don't be shy.


----------



## Rose

*New!*

Hello all I am finally the owner of a baby girl Havanese)) I am so in love! please help me welcome Vienna to my little family!


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome welcome what a darling. Love her coloring. More pics are always appreciated.


----------



## Rose

Thank you yes i will post so many more as i take them)


----------



## dodrop82

Oh what a baby doll!!!! She reminds me of baby Yogi! Welcome and enjoy Vienna!!!


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome to you and Vienna. She's beautiful and her coloring is very nice. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## misstray

Welcome to all the new people and their beautiful fur-babies.


----------



## TilliesMom

ahhhh, she is ADORABLE! congratulations!!!! 
and I look forward to watching Vienna grow up!!!


----------



## lfung5

Wow! She is adorable! Welcome!!


----------



## lfung5

What an adorable face!!!! Welcome


----------



## Kathie

So precious in pink! Congratulations on your baby girl!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jabojenny

Welcome Vienna and Rose!


----------



## lise

Welcome to Vienna and family. Enjoy your new Havanese world!


----------



## wendylee

What a beautiful little girl! Congratulations and welcome to the fun.


----------



## davetgabby

don't be shy.


----------



## Anna6

Nina came to live with us mid August. She is now 7 months old. Nina is our only dog and joins a house full of kids, a herd of goats, and 2 parakeets. In the past we have always had large dogs, a golden retriever and a Sharpei. Mid summer I decided I wanted a small lap dog for me. I looked at several breeds and decided on a Maltese because I have a son and daughter that have allergies. I was already in contact with several people that were looking to rehome their Maltese or Maltipooh. One in particular I liked because she was older, 3 yrs, but she barked at birds and we have parakeets. Now ofcourse you realize I ended up with a Havanese. One of my friends used to own one of those mobile dog grooming vans. I asked her what she thought would be a good breed or dog for my family since she knew both us and lots of dogs. She came back with an enthusiastic vote for Havanese since she has friends that have a Havanese. When I heard of a lighter colored smaller pup that was slightly older since the person originally getting her backed out I automatically felt a connection. DH must have thought she was the right one too because he drove me over there the same day to meet her and pick her up. It has been intensive having a puppy and sometimes I wished I could have found a younger but adult dog but in many other ways she fits so well that I can not imagine another dog.


----------



## davetgabby

thanks Anna, she is a lucky dog for sure. Great pictures.


----------



## Olive'smom

Hi folks! So psyched to be part of the Havanese club. I live in Manhattan with my girlfriend and we just picked up our little guy Olive about 3 weeks ago. Due to Sandy we had to go to great lengths to go pick him up in Queens, but it was worth it. He is (for the most part) quiet and well behaved. I brought him to my dad's for Thanksgiving, where he met 10+ family members of all ages, as well as my dad's 120lb Newfie mix (they got along great!) and behaved like a prince. Does well in cars, trains, and busses thus far and I feel blessed to have him in our home!


----------



## davetgabby

welcome aboard , what a sweetie.


----------



## RosiePosie

*Hello*

Hi,

I've been reading this forum since we got Rosie. We got her from a breeder that has placed 4 other puppies in our neighborhood. We babysat other puppies from this breeder and felt comfortable with her quality of pups even though I didn't ask all the recommended questions posted here. Unfortunately, I didn't read that post until after we had her in our home. Again, I feel pretty confident that she is a reputable breeder because she offered and answered most of the questions you have posted. The answers to the questions I don't know are because I didn't ask them.

Rosie was born on May 19th, and she is a love. She's a great little girl and has found a special place in our family of five. Rosie was the second smallest of her litter. Her dad is a black Hav who weighs 14 lbs. Her mom is a lighter sable, brindle Hav who weighs 12 lbs. Both had the chocolate gene and that is why she is chocolate. Her coloring has lightened up, but her ears and markings are still light brown. She has very light, golden, amber eyes. They don't photograph well and they appear see-through in certain lights.








.








Here she is at 3 months -


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome Nina, Olive and Rosie and the new members who are owned by each of you. You are all adorable and will be a joy to your new families.


----------



## Suzi

Welcome everyone!


----------



## gertchie

Hi, My name is Colleen but my nickname is Gertchie and my little one is Ozzie. I have been a member for almost a year so maybe its about time I introduce myself? Ozzie lives with my husband and me in the beautiful Willamette Valley in Oregon. Growing up I had many dogs but when I moved into an apt in my 20's that didn't allow dogs I got a cockatiel. Little did I know that little guy would live to be 24! I didn't want to take any attention away from him so I didn't get a dog until after he passed away in May, 2011. Boy, a lot has changed from owning a dog in the 70's & 80's and being owned by one now! I am so thankful for all the friendly and knowledgable Hav owners on this forum, the things I have learned here are invaluable! Welcome to all the new members....you will love it here  Here are a couple of shots of my funny little man, I love him more that I can say!


----------



## mmphelps

*Introducing Tino (sounds like Vino)*

We are the proud parents of a 13wk sable boy named Tino. He is the sweetest sweetheart ever! He is already asking to be let out for potty which I think is genius. Separation anxiety is his only issue: he doesn't like to be left alone, even if I'm in the next room. I'm actively working on crate training (he sleeps all night in his crate without crying, and has since the first night, which I also think is genius). During the day, however, he pitches a fit. I'm working hard at crate training during the day and will eventually start leaving the room for a few minutes and increasing the time. Everyone here at Havanese Forum assures me that he will improve. It is so nice to have this forum available--I appreciate everyone's experience, wisdom, support, encouragement, and advice.

Tino is our second Havanese. He is the gr gr gr gr nephew of our first Havanese, Buster, who passed on 1/4/12 (he is the black and white in the last picture below).

Thank you so much for welcoming me into this community!

Michelle

















Buster


----------



## lkwilson

such cute little faces!


----------



## davetgabby

Thanks Gertchie, that was great. About time. lol And welcome again Michelle. Can't see your pics though.


----------



## lise

Wow, welcome to all of you! Great pics


----------



## puppy-love

Hi Everyone - Apologies for lurking up until this point. I've been learning so much reading the forum while waiting for my puppy to become a reality. She's finally here and I excited to introduce us 










Here's Julie! She's 4 weeks old and will come home just before New Years. I will be a first time Havanese mom and I'm very excited to be sharing my love and life with her. It's so reassuring to know that you are here to support us in the days ahead.

Deborah


----------



## lkwilson

such a face


----------



## mmphelps

Welcome! What a cutie! I'm a second time havanese mom but new here also.


----------



## lise

Julie is adorable. What a nice way to start the New Year


----------



## Pipersmom

Welcome everyone and your beautiful puppies!



mmphelps said:


> Tino is our second Havanese. He is the gr gr gr gr nephew of our first Havanese, Buster, who passed on 1/4/12 (he is the black and white in the last picture below).


How wonderful that Tino is a relative of your Buster


----------



## mmphelps

@Pipersmom: yes thank you for noticing that Tino is related to our dearly departed Buster. It's really special! Our breeder still has Buster's parents.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome Deborah and Julie. She's a sweetie. I'm an old time Havanese Mom, having been owned by the breed for 15+ years. Even I have learned things from the forum as lots has changed from my puppy days. The only thing that hasn't, is the fact that it's a great breed, lots of fun and a great companion, i.e. Velcro dog. Enjoy your new little one when she arrives. What a great holiday season for you.


----------



## davetgabby

welcome Deb ,what a cute girl you're getting. Looking forward to seeing you on the forum.


----------



## Izzy-bella

Don't know how I missed all of this...but welcome to the forum. I have not been a member that long, but have learned so much about the wonderful Havanese breed. 

The most important is to post a lot of pictures....we love pictures....of all your beautiful new puppies. 

Enjoy them, they are the best! 
Estelle


----------



## esther620

Hello!
My name is Esther and our family added a Havanese named Bandit last week. His name definitely fits his look and personality! We are having lots of fun with him but I can tell he is going to a mommy's dog. 
We have five children ages 19, 17, almost 9, 7, and 2. I am a stay at home mom and homeschool our youngest kiddos. 
This forum has been a wealth of knowledge for me! I enjoy reading all of the information and looking at everyones pictures. Here is a picture of our little Bandit. This was taken a week ago when we first brought him home and he has grown so much already since this was taken.


----------



## davetgabby

welcome aboard. He's a darling for sure.


----------



## lfung5

Welcome to the forum! Bandit is adorable!


----------



## lise

He is adorable


----------



## Hamilton's Dad

My wife Cathey and I picked up Hamilton the day after Christmas. The day we picked him up in Bowling Green, Ky. it was snowing. We now have Hamilton back in Florida. He is 13 1/2 weeks old. He is a total joy!


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome to the forum . Nice pictures . Usually it's the wife that comes on here. lol nice to see more guys, it gets lonely sometimes. Don't be shy.


----------



## Sonic and Aries

Aww, Hamilton reminds me of my Aries when she was a puppy.. Very Cute and Welcome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tia

Well I only just seen this forum thread today. I have been posting but thought I would do an official introduction.

My name is Tianna and I live in Sydney Australia. My husband Steve is a police officer and I work in Industrial Relations. We have been married nearly a year and have been thinking about getting a dog since we moved in together three years ago.

I have never owned a dog before when I thought the cotton de tulears were just gorgeous only they sent bread in Australia we soon found the Havanese breed which we hadn't heard of before but as soon as we seen Doug we were won over. Doug is 16 weeks and is so much fun and doing great with training. Ill try and include some photos but not sure if it will work from my iPhone. Otherwise ill add some later from my laptop.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome to the forum. Hamilton is adorable and reminds me of my Tyler when he was a puppy also.


----------



## dodrop82

Welcome Tianna, Steve and Doug! I'm glad you found him! Many years of happiness!!!!


----------



## davetgabby

Tia said:


> Well I only just seen this forum thread today. I have been posting but thought I would do an official introduction.
> 
> My name is Tianna and I live in Sydney Australia. My husband Steve is a police officer and I work in Industrial Relations. We have been married nearly a year and have been thinking about getting a dog since we moved in together three years ago.
> 
> I have never owned a dog before when I thought the cotton de tulears were just gorgeous only they sent bread in Australia we soon found the Havanese breed which we hadn't heard of before but as soon as we seen Doug we were won over. Doug is 16 weeks and is so much fun and doing great with training. Ill try and include some photos but not sure if it will work from my iPhone. Otherwise ill add some later from my laptop.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 Welcome again Tianna, love Doug 's name , do all Aussies use human type names like that , or is it my Imagination lol


----------



## lise

Welcome to both of you!


----------



## Tia

Haha it is an Australian humour thing. Hubby chose the name- little dog, manly name but it suits him haha

Our bird is named Albert!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bidik

Hello, I am Jeri and my husband's name is Harry. We live in Canada, in Oakville, close to Toronto and we are proud parents of Cora. 

Cora is short of Corazon, <3 in Spanish, a masculine noun for our Havanese boy  Cora is 7 months old and extremely outgoing. He has no respect for personal space. If he finds you snore or sneeze ... or sing, he will french kiss you. Doesn't matter if he just met you.

I check the treads often, especially the ones related to grooming and training.


----------



## lfung5

Welcome all you newbies! You came to the right place. There is a ton of great information here, as well as crazy Hav lovers. I love all the pictures!


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome all new forum friends, both furry and not. Nice to have you all aboard.


----------



## ldyj

*New Havanese owner. . .*

Hi, my name is Jeannette and I'm a the proud owner of Jude, my new little Havanese mutt. I call him a mutt, because although he looks exactly like every photo I've seen of a Havanese (and has the characteristics, too) he's not pure breed, so I really can only guess.

Along with Jude (who is now 9 weeks old, having been born on Oct. 17) I live with my l'il precious doggie, Dani, who just turned 12. We all live in SE AZ where the weather is just wonderful!

I'm hoping that those of you who are more familiar with the Havanese breed will assist me as I learn all about this wonderful new love of my life!

Here's a pic of Jude when he was about 7 weeks old, and Dani. Then there's the "I was just relaxing in the strip of sun, and you had to wake me up!" photo that I just took last week - Jude is so good for Dani, and for me too!
J


----------



## davetgabby

welcome aboard , he's a darling. Don't hesitate to ask any questions


----------



## Beau's mom

Hmm. Seems it's been awhile since I've checked in on our new family members. Well, my bad. Welcome to HF all Havs and their people!!!

Paisley & Laurette
Lacy & Lacy's Mom
Misty & Caroline
Vienna & Rose
Nina & Anna
Olive & Olive's Mom (Olive is a boy, right?)
Rosie & Rosie's Mom
Ozzie & Gertchie
Tino & Michelle
Julie & Deborah
Bandit & Esther
Hamilton & his dad
Doug & Tianna
Cora & Jerry&Harvey
Jude, Dani & Jeannette

Each and every pup is beautiful! Glad I don't have to pick one -- I'd just take them all!!!!!


----------



## Olive'smom

Yes, he's Mr. Olive.


----------



## Beau's mom

So, is he named after the color, the oil, or the fruit? Just curious.


----------



## lise

Welcome Ted is also an Ontarian!


----------



## Olive'smom

His full name is Mr. Olive Tapenade.


----------



## Beau's mom

Okay!


----------



## ldyj

I just spent some time reading all of the intro posts and looking at the babies! Oh, goodness, cuteness wherever you look! And so small. . . I know the standard size for the Havanese can vary from under 5 lb. to, what, 20 or so? Jude weighs 6 lbs. at 9 weeks, he's not gonna be a tiny one lol! That works for me, however, because I always want a doggie that I know can't get out of my fence, and Jude will fit that bill quite nicely! I'll keep reading the intro page, to watch for the new members and their darlings!! Thanks for the welcome, and welcome all!!
J


----------



## lise

Wow, when I got Ted at 8 1/2 weeks he wasn't even 3 lbs!


----------



## ldyj

LOL! yeah, I know so many are breed to be so tiny. Jude was 3 lbs. when I got him at 5 weeks. But, being a "Havanese Mutt" (and I say that as a proud humom!!) he can grow to any size. I was told his mom was 10 lbs and his dad 12 - but not knowing the lineage for several generations back, there's a possibility he may wind up a big boy! I recently read about a rescue Havanese that was 38 lbs! I don't think he'll get that big, but the size will never be an issue to me. Right now all I know is he's darn cute and I'm love'n him to bits!!!
J


----------



## Tia

Hey, as promised here are some photos of Doug. Also a photo of Steve and I so there is a face to the name


----------



## sandypaws

Doug is adorable, but you guys aren't bad either! Welcome to all of you.


----------



## lise

Awe Doug is sweet


----------



## Beau's mom

Nice! Really love the last one of Doug!


----------



## Tia

Thank you.

Hehe the last one was after a big walk so he was loving the cool tiles on his belly. He has been such a well behaved dog. Fingers crossed he stays that way


----------



## ButtonNoses

*My Introduction*

Hi everyone,

I'm in awe of your adorable furry family members! They are so adorable. Here's my introduction. My name is Kerstin and I am one of a family of 5 including 2 daughters, my husband, and our 8 year-old Toy Fox Terrier named Roo. We reside in Southern Maryland. We currently don't have a Havanese pooch, but are looking for one making us a party of six. I look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome ButtonNoses and family.


----------



## davetgabby

welcome again, hope your search is fruitful.


----------



## lfung5

Welcome! You will love the Havanese


----------



## ldyj

Such a cute l'il boy! One big happy family, I'd say !
J


----------



## ButtonNoses

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Lal

Hi 

My name is Lesa. I live in Cheshire, England and have 4 Havanese and 2 Coton de Tulear. 

Bandit, Bazey Bubble, Tanika, Emma, Mimi and Prince. They make our lives very special and adore our children.


----------



## lise

Welcome to both of you. Good luck on your search for your newest member Button noses and all I can say to you Lesa is wow! ( And of course Welcome!)


----------



## sandypaws

Hats off to you Lesa with all those beautiful dogs. You must have a big place and lots of patience. What are the ages of your furry babies?


----------



## Lal

Thanks! Bandit is 3, Bazey nearly 3, Tanika 2, Emma 6 months, Mimi 7 months and Prince is 15 months old.

They all get on really well!


----------



## dodrop82

Yep, Lesa....WOWSA!!! They are beautiful, and I have NO idea how you'd manage 6! I'm too afraid to go for three, altho I would surely love to! (If someone else would take care of the grooming!)


----------



## Sonic and Aries

dodrop82 said:


> Yep, Lesa....WOWSA!!! They are beautiful, and I have NO idea how you'd manage 6! I'm too afraid to go for three, altho I would surely love to! (If someone else would take care of the grooming!)


I agree 100%! My husband has actually been the one saying we should add a third (after I had to practically beg for the 2nd lol), but my stance is that until he takes some of the grooming responsibilities I won't get another - even tho every time I see a new picture of a puppy on here, I want it!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sandypaws

Wow, you certainly have a lot of little ones in that group.


----------



## davetgabby

wow Lesa, welcome. They're beautiful.. You' will be the only owner with four. Havs. Reply to the poll that is here somewhere http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=18630&highlight=how+many+havs


----------



## ldyj

They are all beautiful!! The babies so sweet! And what a proud humom you are!
J


----------



## Georgette

*Introduce yourself part 3*

Hi, I am Georgette and just found this wonderful site yesterday and have been writing and reading since then. I live in Michigan with my with my 21 month old Havanese Kobi. He is the "best" dog! I have posted an album, now have to figure out how to get a picture here and use the rest of the site.


----------



## davetgabby

welcome Geogette. yeah we love pictures.


----------



## lise

Welcome, mines only 8 1/2 months so I will look forward to your insight!


----------



## lfung5

Welcome everyone!! Glad you introduced yourselves.


----------



## Louella

They are also cute. I especially think Grump is the cutest😄🐶


----------



## Mika

*Our new Hav Mika!*

Hello all, thanks for all the wonderful information on this site. We brought Mika home 4 weeks ago, she is now 14 weeks old and doing well. I wanted to share some pics of our little girl and properly introduce her to you all. The info we obtained from the forum has been a huge help both before bringing her home as well as now as we deal with all the joys of Puppyhood!

So without further ado say hello to Mika!


----------



## Pipersmom

Welcome to you and Mika! What a beautiful little girl she is


----------



## ldyj

Welcome, Mika and your Humom too! Sure are a cutie!!!


----------



## Georgette

She is beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Beau's mom

Mika is adorable!! Welcome to both of you!


----------



## puppy-love

Mika's a sweetie! Welcome to you both!


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome Mika and your Mom. She is a sweetie.


----------



## lise

Welcome Mika and to your family too! Sweet pics


----------



## davetgabby

welcome to you both, she is precious.


----------



## Suzi

welcome she is really cute .


----------



## Cubby

*Hi everyone! (better late than never *

Hi everyone! First let me say thank you to all the wonderful people on the forum for all their wisdom, suggestions and help. I may have joined a couple of years ago and for the most part been silent, but that doesn't mean that I haven't read and enjoyed all the forum has to offer. I've loved learning about these amazing little dogs and picked up some tips and pointers along the way!

I'm LeeAnn. My family and I live in the Boston/MetroWest area of Massachusetts. My husband and I have 3 children, 1 at home and 2 college grads out on their own living and working.
We also have 2 pups. A 12 yr old Bichon named Cubby and Henry our delightful Havanese. Both could not be more loved and adored by all of us. Henry is by far the loving little comedian of our home. He's captured everyone's heart including Cubby's! Henry was born on VALENTINE'S DAY and will be 3 yrs old on Feb 14, 2013!

Here are some pics. Unfortunately Henry had a bad day at the groomer not too long ago. I mistakenly agreed to allow our groomer's new associate to groom Henry&#8230;with tearful results. She chopped off so much of Henry's beautiful long silky cinnamon red hair. She even took too much off his face so he doesn't quite look like himself. Our little mopsy haired Henry has turned into an overly coifed Henry&#8230;oh well&#8230;can't wait for it all to grow back!


----------



## ldyj

Your babies are just the cutest darlings!!! Love 'em both!! Welcome!!


----------



## dodrop82

Welcome LeeAnn, Cubby and Henry! I think Henry has an absolutely lovely puppy cut! They seem to be super loving brothers! (I hope I'm correct in assuming Cubby is a boy!)


----------



## misstray

They're both adorable!


----------



## davetgabby

welcome, they're darling. Hang around and join in .


----------



## Beau's mom

Welcome, LeeAnn, Cubby & Henry!! Stay with us now that you're here! There are quite a few forum members from your area -- you have a playdate in the making, I think!!


----------



## lise

Your fur babies are beautiful! Welcome


----------



## Cubby

Thank you all for the welcome! And yes, dodrop82, Cubby is a male and they are the best of friends. Henry sure has enhanced Cubby's life. We weren't sure about bringing a new dog into our home with, at the time, a 9 yr old Cubby, but it's been great! Cubby is a very quiet laid back couch potato type of bichon so Henry gets him up and playing and he loves it. 
It's funny Beau's Mom, I haven't met any other Havanese pups in the almost 3 years we've had Henry (other than his breeder's pups)! Glad to know there are more around


----------



## Suzi

Welcome I'm happy you joined. Cubby has a great name so cute. And Henery still has his beautiful coloring. ( A groomer did that to Maddie one time to ) Do you live on that beautiful Lake? I'm jealous.


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome to the three of you. I was from the Metrowest area but have since moved to the Cape and I, too, had, at one point, a Bichon and two Havanese. My Bichon was 12 years old when I got my first Hav, after having lost my Afghan Hound, who was his best friend. A year later I got my second Hav. They were all great friends so I know what you mean.
I don't think Cubby's hair cut looks bad but when you're used to long hair, it can be a shock. Remember, it will grow back. Glad you decided to join us.


----------



## windym300

Cubby said:


> Thank you all for the welcome! And yes, dodrop82, Cubby is a male and they are the best of friends. Henry sure has enhanced Cubby's life. We weren't sure about bringing a new dog into our home with, at the time, a 9 yr old Cubby, but it's been great! Cubby is a very quiet laid back couch potato type of bichon so Henry gets him up and playing and he loves it.
> It's funny Beau's Mom, I haven't met any other Havanese pups in the almost 3 years we've had Henry (other than his breeder's pups)! Glad to know there are more around


They are both beautiful!! What breeder did you get Henry from? I love his red coloring and the fact that it hasn't faded is amazing! My grandson's name is Henry too! He is 4.. Lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Georgette

Henry and Cubby are so cute together!


----------



## Cubby

lise said:


> Your fur babies are beautiful! Welcome


Thank you

Have to tell you how much i love the picture of your little one!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Oh my gosh how cute are they??!!


----------



## Cubby

Suzi said:


> Welcome I'm happy you joined. Cubby has a great name so cute. And Henery still has his beautiful coloring. ( A groomer did that to Maddie one time to ) Do you live on that beautiful Lake? I'm jealous.


thanks for the welcome!
My youngest daughter came up with the name for our bichon. When we brought Cubby home from the breeder's house, she exclaimed that he looked just like a little "polar bear cub, let's name him Cubby" hence the name Cubby!

Oh, the water in that photo is actually the ocean on Cape Cod, on the bay side where its a lot more calm than the Atlantic side. Our pups love going to the cape in the summer...I do too...dreaming about it as we are experiencing pretty low temps here in MA..


----------



## Cubby

windym300 said:


> They are both beautiful!! What breeder did you get Henry from? I love his red coloring and the fact that it hasn't faded is amazing! My grandson's name is Henry too! He is 4.. Lol!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! Henry came from Kamelott Kennels (Toby Biller). I know, I am really pleased that he's kept so much of his color. His father is CH Pillowtalks Tiziano mostly red. His mother is CH Kamelott's Ivory Mirrakyl an all white.
I think he's a nice combination of the two, but of course I am biased lol
Here's a pic I saved from Toby's website showing Henry (birth name Arty) and his parents. You can see that he had more black on his ears when he was younger, though he still has black and red ears just not as much.


----------



## TilliesMom

oooooooh, he has Pillow Talk in him!! THAT's why he's keeping so much color!! awesome!!


----------



## windym300

Cubby said:


> Thank you! Henry came from Kamelott Kennels (Toby Biller). I know, I am really pleased that he's kept so much of his color. His father is CH Pillowtalks Tiziano mostly red. His mother is CH Kamelott's Ivory Mirrakyl an all white.
> I think he's a nice combination of the two, but of course I am biased lol
> Here's a pic I saved from Toby's website showing Henry (birth name Arty) and his parents. You can see that he had more black on his ears when he was younger, though he still has black and red ears just not as much.


Very impressive pedigree indeed! My breeder has been a great mentor to me with her show world and such. I have been tagging along with her and showing one of her girls that has a Pillowtalk sire,CH Pillowtalk's Helios in Nirvana. It is all very interesting to me to look at all the pedigrees. My dogs sire was the first Havanese to get his GCH, he is GCH Walking in Memphis.Since there were so few dogs in the US in the beginning most dogs go back to them. Even the Pillowtalk lady got her first Havanese from the US. I didn't even know that until I read a book my breeder gave me. I think that is pretty cool they kept up with it. Kamelott hasn't updated their website in a while but looked like they had really nice pups from Henry's litter! Thank you so much for letting me know that! It always gives me hours of looking through the Havanese gallery because once I start looking up one dog it always leads to 50 or so more.. Lol.. It's probably good so far my husband has curbed my MHS with only 1 Hav so far.. My next one will be a show girl.. But I know(or he thinks?) that will b it..lol.. Sorry for long post.. I tend to get overexcited when I start talking about Havanese! I wonder if I need some type of rehab??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cubby

windym300 said:


> Very impressive pedigree indeed! My breeder has been a great mentor to me with her show world and such. I have been tagging along with her and showing one of her girls that has a Pillowtalk sire,CH Pillowtalk's Helios in Nirvana. It is all very interesting to me to look at all the pedigrees. My dogs sire was the first Havanese to get his GCH, he is GCH Walking in Memphis.Since there were so few dogs in the US in the beginning most dogs go back to them. Even the Pillowtalk lady got her first Havanese from the US. I didn't even know that until I read a book my breeder gave me. I think that is pretty cool they kept up with it. Kamelott hasn't updated their website in a while but looked like they had really nice pups from Henry's litter! Thank you so much for letting me know that! It always gives me hours of looking through the Havanese gallery because once I start looking up one dog it always leads to 50 or so more.. Lol.. It's probably good so far my husband has curbed my MHS with only 1 Hav so far.. My next one will be a show girl.. But I know(or he thinks?) that will b it..lol.. Sorry for long post.. I tend to get overexcited when I start talking about Havanese! I wonder if I need some type of rehab??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi Wendy,
You sound a lot like me! Im completely fascinated with all things Havanese. I spend countless hours online looking at pups, their pedigrees their color changes, different litters, researching Henry's roots as far back as I can go, etc I get so lost I find hours have gone by!! That book you mentioned sounds interesting. Im curious what the title is, sounds like something I might like to read. I am always fantasizing about my "next Hav"
Not whether I'll get one, but what it will be! For now I have a 12 yr old bichon plus Henry so that's it for a while, but....I'm always on the lookout


----------



## Cubby

sandypaws said:


> Welcome to the three of you. I was from the Metrowest area but have since moved to the Cape and I, too, had, at one point, a Bichon and two Havanese. My Bichon was 12 years old when I got my first Hav, after having lost my Afghan Hound, who was his best friend. A year later I got my second Hav. They were all great friends so I know what you mean.
> I don't think Cubby's hair cut looks bad but when you're used to long hair, it can be a shock. Remember, it will grow back. Glad you decided to join us.


Hi, thanks for the welcome! Wow, you had a bichon and 2 Havanese?!? Thats my dream, but my husband is completely content with our 2 pups for now but Im working on him!! We go to the cape all summer, such a beautiful place. The "boys" love it there as they're outside so much more and there's a lot more action there. It's rather quiet here where we live. Im wondering, I dont know what part of the cape you're on but have you found a good groomer especially for havanese?


----------



## sandypaws

Cubby said:


> Hi, thanks for the welcome! Wow, you had a bichon and 2 Havanese?!? Thats my dream, but my husband is completely content with our 2 pups for now but Im working on him!! We go to the cape all summer, such a beautiful place. The "boys" love it there as they're outside so much more and there's a lot more action there. It's rather quiet here where we live. Im wondering, I dont know what part of the cape you're on but have you found a good groomer especially for havanese?


Boy, have I ever! Check out my post, Introduction, dated 10-11-12. Tyler's haircut got quite a reaction and several Forum members have PM'd me for my groomer's instructions so that they could give the info to their groomers.
I live on Olde Cape Cod (Rt 6A), but my groomer is in Mashpee. She does an amazing job and I am very happy with her. Tyler is clipped every six weeks. I have tried many groomers since moving here 7 years ago and, finally, I got lucky. Let me know if you want to try her when you come down and I'll give you 
the info.
BTW, we had our Bichon for 17 years.


----------



## windym300

Cubby said:


> Hi Wendy,
> You sound a lot like me! Im completely fascinated with all things Havanese. I spend countless hours online looking at pups, their pedigrees their color changes, different litters, researching Henry's roots as far back as I can go, etc I get so lost I find hours have gone by!! That book you mentioned sounds interesting. Im curious what the title is, sounds like something I might like to read. I am always fantasizing about my "next Hav"
> Not whether I'll get one, but what it will be! For now I have a 12 yr old bichon plus Henry so that's it for a while, but....I'm always on the lookout


Wow, we do have alot in common!! The book is a paperback called Havanese Stories: A Memoir of the Olde Ones Edited by Pattie Zielke. I'm not sure where or how she got it. She just said she had wanted to get it for me since she first had heard about the book. She wanted me to read it and tell her about it since apparently she thinks I remember names and such more than her. I'm not really sure about that but I'm thankful that she got it for me..lol..And let me add that her name was actually in the book and she didn't even know it! lol.. Let me know if you can't find it and actually need for me to ask her where she got it. It is a great read! I would love to figure out how to post pics on here but have not been successful at it accept for my profile pic. I usually look at the forum through my ipad or iphone and there doesn't seem to be an easy option for that. I will have to try through my laptop too. I will be actually showing for the 2nd weekend ever in a few days in Atlanta and I'm pretty nervous but I'm excited to see what all exceptional Havanese will also be showing. I hope I will not be too stressed and busy to record some of it. I just love the Havanese breed and to see all the show quality Havanese is just the best ever!! There are 44 entered so there should be some"Cream of the crop"!! lol..


----------



## fishtwinslink

*New here!*

Hello everyone!
I'm new here & hoping I've figured out how to post in the correct section!
I have found this forum to be so very helpful as I researched Havanese and since our little guy has joined our family! So, thank you!!!

My name is Beth and Lincoln, our Hav, is such a joy! We brought him home at 10 weeks and now he's 14 weeks! How time flies! He is an amazing puppy...smart, fun, so easy to housebreak and full of love & spirit! He is the first dog I have ever owned...I was very picky about what I wanted and my Hav is the perfect match! We're starting puppy kindergarten soon which should be great - he is so easy to train but I need some guidance with teaching him on the leash. He also is still scared on car rides so we're working on that....

Well, just wanted to finally say hello and so glad there is such great info to be found! Not sure if my pictures attached so we'll see if I can figure it out!


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome Beth and Lincoln. Glad you joined us and hope you get the picture thing figured out so we can see your little guy.


----------



## lise

Welcome Beth and Lincoln. Sounds like the 2 of you are having a good time so far. Don't worry about the leash. Just put it on and get walking. Doesn't take them long before they are bringing you their leash for yet another walk!


----------



## lfung5

Welcome!! We require that you post pictures


----------



## fishtwinslink

*pictures??*

Thanks for the welcome! Lincoln will occasionally pose for a picture or two so here are some recent shots! I think I have figured out how to post the pics..let's see if this works! Ok..they might be sideways but here they are!


----------



## sandypaws

It worked and he's adorable. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Cubby

Hi Lincoln, boy are you cute!!


----------



## davetgabby

welcome welcome.


----------



## Beau's mom

Such a cutie-patooty!!! Welcome!


----------



## lfung5

Wow! Lincoln is such a beautiful boy!!


----------



## MarinaGirl

Lincoln is a CUTE black & white boy like Eileen's Benjamin!!


----------



## Tmclean

Hi, my baby, Lucy, is 6 months old now. I got her in November and I am madly in love! I have really been enjoying reading different threads as I am new to Havanese. Lucy is shaved because since getting her, we have moved into a new house with a sticker problem. Her Velcro hair will have to stay short until we can get rid of them&#55357;&#56866;. I loved her hair and can't wait to grow it back out but I have found short hair has benefits! I can actually see her squatting in time to catch her (potty training bonus!) 
Lucy is a shy little dog and we are working on getting her to be more social. This has not been easy, she is so sensitive. Hoping to get lots of advise on that and training tips! 
Thanks for having this forum!


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome ,we love pictures you know. Here's a site you might like http://fearfuldogs.com/


----------



## Jeannette7099

*Researching*

Hi,
I'm a 42 yo in the DFW "North Texas" area. My reasons for joining the forum is to learn more about the breed, since I'm currently researching dog ownership and various breeds(Havanese, Coton de Tulear, Poodle, and Maltese) that I think may be a good fit for our household. I realize that dog parenting/ownership is not something to take lightly, as it is bringing a and trusting life into your care. So, I want to take my time and learn as much as possible beforehand. Plus, I just looking at the pics of all the wonderful Havanese are just fun to look at and bring a smile to my face.


----------



## davetgabby

welcome, good for you for doing your homework. here's some more homework Here's an article to ask yourself some questions. http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/ch...e-adopt-or-buy

part two http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/ch...puppy-or-adult

part three http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/ch...es-size-matter


----------



## Tmclean

I am trying to post a picture. When I am in editing screen, it shows the pictures but when I look at the thread, they aren't there.


----------



## davetgabby

Tmclean said:


> I am trying to post a picture. When I am in editing screen, it shows the pictures but when I look at the thread, they aren't there.


To download a picture,. ... click "post reply"
type in a comment 
scroll down and click "manage attachments"
click on "browse"
go to your pictures
open desired folder
click on specific picture
click "open""
click "upload
wait for a minute or so (depending on size of picture)
when uploading message disapears close window
click "submit message" 
voila, should be there.


----------



## Tmclean

How do I get my picture to show up in the thread as my profile picture? It shows when I am in edit, but not in the thread.


----------



## Jeannette7099

*Thank you*

Hi Dave,

Thank you for the welcome and dog ownership links. I am going to read them directly after posting this. It's interesting that one of the articles is on puppy or adult, because I'm interested in bringing a young adult dog into our lives. That way we will know more about his/her temperament and won't have to go through the puppy stage, which I have read in articles and heard from my sister is a pretty challenging. My sister has a 12 lb Pomeranian, who is such a sweet and submissive little dog. She really took the time and effort to train her well.


----------



## davetgabby

you're welcome, take your time. I have lots of info once you decide lol.


----------



## gertchie

Tmclean said:


> Hi, my baby, Lucy, is 6 months old now. I got her in November and I am madly in love! I have really been enjoying reading different threads as I am new to Havanese. Lucy is shaved because since getting her, we have moved into a new house with a sticker problem. Her Velcro hair will have to stay short until we can get rid of them&#55357;&#56866;. I loved her hair and can't wait to grow it back out but I have found short hair has benefits! I can actually see her squatting in time to catch her (potty training bonus!)
> Lucy is a shy little dog and we are working on getting her to be more social. This has not been easy, she is so sensitive. Hoping to get lots of advise on that and training tips!
> Thanks for having this forum!


Welcome to the forum! My Ozzie is very sensitive....touch and sound. He can't stand the clicker and I was intent on clicker training. My new trainer is teaching me how to train him without the clicker so all is turning out well! I would recommend a trainer who understands shy and sensitive dogs and doesn't try to push them beyond their comfort level, that can cause them to regress. Ozzie is doing much better and I'm sure Lucy will do great too! They are so worth everything we invest in them!!!


----------



## m0rg4n

*~Waves~*

Hello everyone!

My name is Morgan and we recently (Feb 2nd) brought our first Hav home. In the 6 days that Indy has been here he's mushed himself into our family and he is the BEST puppy (I'm sure I'm not biased). My husband and our 11 year old daughter are smitten and I'm very glad I get to stay home or I'd never get any puppy time.

While looking up any information, help and guides I always seem to find myself back at this forum so I wanted to join and stay better updated. It seems so many of our questions have already been asked and answered here and I can't tell you how much I appreciate having appropriate information for this guy.

So here's Indiana. He's 10 weeks old now and is a champ. He's already letting us know when he needs to go outside and is slowly getting used to the crate at night... luckily, he is also a wonderful napper during the day so I'm not entirely a walking zombie.


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome to the forum Morgan and Indy. He is beautiful and I love his coloring. You'll enjoy every minute with him. Good luck and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## puppy-love

Welcome Morgan and Indiana! Indy is adorable <3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Wellcome and Indy is darling; I love his color


----------



## lfung5

Welcome!!1 He is so adorable. Almost looks like a stuffed animal!


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome he's beautiful., yep , we pride ourselves on helping out new Hav owners.


----------



## yoplait70

hello,

My husband and I are the proud parents of a Flower Power, a 9 month old Havanese, in addition to two cats named Pooh Bear (AKA "Pooh) and George Fox (AKA "Georgie"). We got Flower as a 5.5 month old, and she has brought so much joy into our lives. The picture is from her puppy kindergarten graduation.


----------



## Beau's mom

Welcome, Flower and friends!!


----------



## davetgabby

welcome, what a good looking bunch. Don't be shy. Thanks


----------



## lfung5

Welcome!!!! Love the pictures of the canine and feline kids!


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome to all. Love the graduation picture!


----------



## dreamsie

*hi!*

Hi, my name is Emi and I just got my very first puppy last month. 









Teemo is very devious and aggressive at times. I didn't know Havanese can be this aggressive. He also get mad at me when I yell at him for being bad (biting)


----------



## davetgabby

welcome , what a cutie. Never yell at your dog. It will only make things worse. Is this your first dog? Nipping is very normal for pups, here's some remedies. http://www.clickertraining.com/node/3249


----------



## dreamsie

He is my first dog. I read alot of books but still not quite sure what to do. He only bites our family but not our friends/strangers. He also throws tantrums. My friend said it might be cause we're feeding him chicken with puppy food that makes him aggressive, not sure how true this is  I'll try your suggestion and stop with the yelling let's see how it goes. He seems to only do this once/twice a day.


----------



## davetgabby

dreamsie said:


> He is my first dog. I read alot of books but still not quite sure what to do. He only bites our family but not our friends/strangers. He also throws tantrums. My friend said it might be cause we're feeding him chicken with puppy food that makes him aggressive, not sure how true this is  I'll try your suggestion and stop with the yelling let's see how it goes. He seems to only do this once/twice a day.


it's not the specific food that is making him over the top, it could be how your giving it. here's some reading After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/downloads/AFTER_You_Get_Your_Puppy.pdf


----------



## Beau's mom

Welcome Emi & Teemo! Please look for other threads about puppy biting. We've all been through it. 
To be be brief, replace your hand, arm, leg, etc with something she can bite -- ignore her (meaning, move away from her and don't show her any attention, turn your back, etc). What I found most helpful -- when Beau wouldn't stop, I'd just pick him up, say "no", and put him in his crate. He would settle down in a few minutes. Sometimes he'd fall right to sleep. Other times, he'd get real quiet. [At first I'd leave him the crate 20 to 30 minutes and ignore him. After a while, he'd only need a few minutes of "time out."] Then, I'd take him out of the crate and hold him for a bit -- to reinforce the better behavior. Don't yell, it just makes them more excitable. It IS a phase -- but help her to get through it learning something!


----------



## Beau's mom

Oh, almost forgot -- Teemo is a real cutie-patooty!!!


----------



## puppy-love

Welcome Emi and Teemo! He's a beautiful pup! Any one of these little guys can have their "moments." It helps me to remember that, unlike people, it's never a hidden agenda or ulterior motives with the dog and to stay focused on all the things the puppy is doing that are wonderful. The articles Dave posted were really helpful to me.


----------



## dreamsie

Thank you so much! I will try various different methods as suggested. I will update on status next week. He's very cute though and for some reasons he always want to jump on me and bite me all over  He doesn't bite anyone else in the house when they play with him.


----------



## lfung5

Welcome! He is adorable. I hope Dave's advice helps


----------



## dodrop82

Throughout the last 40+ years, I've always had ripped up hands from playing with my puppies...they have always outgrown it...it'll be OK....


----------



## Thebean28

Just introducing myself. I live outside the D.C. area with my husband and our 8 year old daughter. Our scotty of 15 years was just put to sleep a few days ago. I knew I couldn't get another scotty - she was just too special and I didn't want to compare her to another. We've been considering adding a Havanese to the family for about a year, but then held off once our dog got sick. We're on a breeder's waiting list (one that posts on these forums regularly - I've been lurking a long time doing research) and hope to be adding a Havanese to our family in the May or June timeframe.

I'm sure I'll have lots of questions as I continue to prepare and once we bring him/her home. These forums have been a great source of information for me so far. Looking forward to getting to know everyone more over the coming months


----------



## sandypaws

*Introduce yourself*



Thebean28 said:


> Just introducing myself. I live outside the D.C. area with my husband and our 8 year old daughter. Our scotty of 15 years was just put to sleep a few days ago. I knew I couldn't get another scotty - she was just too special and I didn't want to compare her to another. We've been considering adding a Havanese to the family for about a year, but then held off once our dog got sick. We're on a breeder's waiting list (one that posts on these forums regularly - I've been lurking a long time doing research) and hope to be adding a Havanese to our family in the May or June timeframe.
> 
> I'm sure I'll have lots of questions as I continue to prepare and once we bring him/her home. These forums have been a great source of information for me so far. Looking forward to getting to know everyone more over the coming months


Welcome and keep us posted on the new pup. I assume he/she has not even been born yet. You came to the right place for information and help. Stay in touch. Excited for you and your family.


----------



## lise

Thebean28 said:


> Just introducing myself. I live outside the D.C. area with my husband and our 8 year old daughter. Our scotty of 15 years was just put to sleep a few days ago. I knew I couldn't get another scotty - she was just too special and I didn't want to compare her to another. We've been considering adding a Havanese to the family for about a year, but then held off once our dog got sick. We're on a breeder's waiting list (one that posts on these forums regularly - I've been lurking a long time doing research) and hope to be adding a Havanese to our family in the May or June timeframe.
> 
> I'm sure I'll have lots of questions as I continue to prepare and once we bring him/her home. These forums have been a great source of information for me so far. Looking forward to getting to know everyone more over the coming months


I too had a Scottie who passed on, last April. I got my Havanese Ted last July. Not sure what you are looking for in a dog but I can tell you Havanese are nothing like Scottie's. I had 2 of them and found them totally awesome dogs. They are very loyal, independant, quiet dogs. They love you but only choose to need or show it when they are in the mood!
Havanese are very loving and loyal dogs but they crave you 24/7. They go to the bathroom with you, they end up sleeping with you and cannot stay alone for long periods like Scottie's. They are very smart and learn easily except their potty training is longer. Ted has been 99% since about 6 months now on the potty front! My Scotty was very quiet. Ted is very vocal.
I am at home during the day as I work from home. Can't imagine Ted being happy being alone all day. Scottie's are bred to be ratters. Havanese are bred to be companion dogs. I'm sure if you have been lurking lol, you know all this already.
I'm not on the forum as often as I used to be but please, if you want any other info about comparisons by all means ask.


----------



## Thebean28

Hi Lise - thank you for the Scotty comparison. My Scotty was less independent than most, but she was still fine with me going out for several hours or sitting out in the sun for a few hours also. I keep telling my family to get ready for a velcro dog  I'm a stay at home mom and am toying with going back to work part time at some point, but I plan on being home full time for the foreseeable future and plan on bringing our new addition everywhere with us. I also want to get him/her involved in therapy dog training and maybe rally. I really just wanted our next dog to be super loving, sweet and gentle, want to sit on my lap or be near me and a constant companion when I'm out and about  Based on what I've read, it sounds like the Havanese fits that profile. I do understand they're harder to potty train, so that will take some effort, but I plan on crate training. The breeder we're working with litter box trains them also, which I'm guessing will help a lot.


----------



## lise

Thebean28 said:


> Hi Lise - thank you for the Scotty comparison. My Scotty was less independent than most, but she was still fine with me going out for several hours or sitting out in the sun for a few hours also. I keep telling my family to get ready for a velcro dog  I'm a stay at home mom and am toying with going back to work part time at some point, but I plan on being home full time for the foreseeable future and plan on bringing our new addition everywhere with us. I also want to get him/her involved in therapy dog training and maybe rally. I really just wanted our next dog to be super loving, sweet and gentle, want to sit on my lap or be near me and a constant companion when I'm out and about  Based on what I've read, it sounds like the Havanese fits that profile. I do understand they're harder to potty train, so that will take some effort, but I plan on crate training. The breeder we're working with litter box trains them also, which I'm guessing will help a lot.


Velcro they are. Funny how similar we are because I got Ted for Therapy training also. They are def Velcro. Puppyhood, which I haven't done for 12 years, was a shock. Amazing how you forget the nipping and chewing and just trying to figure out what the little guy wants. I also trained Ted with a crate in an expen. He loved his pen and I felt very good leaving him there when we went out. He had room to run around a bit and had his toys and food and was safe.
You sound like you are ready for. Little Hav invasion to me!


----------



## grandma04

Hi, my name is Valerie and live in Georgia. I will be getting a pup from Windyhill Havanese. Hopefully, she will be coming home the first week of March. She was born Dec 19th. She will be 10 weeks old on Feb. 27th. On Feb.9th she weighed only one lb. one oz. As you can tell, she is extremely small. I correspond frequently with the breeder. She assures me Soli(her name) is very feisty but considerably smaller than her litter mates. I have seen her once and of course the breeder sends me numerous videos of her. As the time draws near to bringing her home, I find that I am so impatient to hold her and start our adventure together.


----------



## lise

Wow that's incredibly small. Mine was considered tiny at 3 lbs at 8 weeks. He was also the smallest. I'm sure the other breeders will chime in.


----------



## Lily528

Hi - posting to introduce myself and Archie - we have had him for a little over two weeks and he is adjusting nicely. He is going on 9 months and weighs in at only 7 lbs. 5 ozs.! His breeder said he will probably only be 9 to 10 lbs. tops. Anyway, he is a real sweetie and loves to play fetch. Will try to post a photo when I figure out how...


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome Lily, congratualtions and you know we love pictures


----------



## sandypaws

*Introduce yourself*



Lily528 said:


> Hi - posting to introduce myself and Archie - we have had him for a little over two weeks and he is adjusting nicely. He is going on 9 months and weighs in at only 7 lbs. 5 ozs.! His breeder said he will probably only be 9 to 10 lbs. tops. Anyway, he is a real sweetie and loves to play fetch. Will try to post a photo when I figure out how...


Welcome Lily and Archie. Waiting for pictures.


----------



## Lily528

thanks davetgabby and sandypaws. How do I post a photo??


----------



## Lily528

Oh, I see I got the avatar to work - so that's Archie


----------



## davetgabby

he's a cutie for sure. 

To download a picture,. ... click "post reply"
type in a comment 
scroll down and click "manage attachments"
click on "browse"
go to your pictures
open desired folder
click on specific picture
click "open""
click "upload
wait for a minute or so (depending on size of picture)
when uploading message disapears close window
click "submit message" 
voila, should be there.


----------



## Lily528

thanks, dave, I will give this a try


----------



## davetgabby

adorable, what a nice color pattern he has.


----------



## Cubby

very cute!!


----------



## sandypaws

*Introduce yourself part 3*



Lily528 said:


> thanks, dave, I will give this a try


I love Archie's coloring. It looks as though he has on a black coat with a hoodie and face mask. It's very unique. He's a handsome guy.


----------



## Lily528

Thanks so much for all the nice comments about Archie!


----------



## krandall

Thebean28 said:


> Hi Lise - thank you for the Scotty comparison. My Scotty was less independent than most, but she was still fine with me going out for several hours or sitting out in the sun for a few hours also. I keep telling my family to get ready for a velcro dog  I'm a stay at home mom and am toying with going back to work part time at some point, but I plan on being home full time for the foreseeable future and plan on bringing our new addition everywhere with us. I also want to get him/her involved in therapy dog training and maybe rally. I really just wanted our next dog to be super loving, sweet and gentle, want to sit on my lap or be near me and a constant companion when I'm out and about  Based on what I've read, it sounds like the Havanese fits that profile. I do understand they're harder to potty train, so that will take some effort, but I plan on crate training. The breeder we're working with litter box trains them also, which I'm guessing will help a lot.


Depending on the individual, you should still have no trouble being out and about for a few hours without your Hav... it's something you just have to train for, like everything else. Don't keep your puppy at your side 24/7 and then suddenly decide to leave him for 4 hours. Work up to it, with short separations to do laundry on another floor, followed by a short trip to the pharmacy, then a longer trip to the grocery store, etc.

If you are getting the pup from the breeder I am guessing you are (the litter box plus your location were give-aways ) you will be starting with a well adjusted, stable puppy from the beginning; you just have to finish the work!

Kodi sounds like he is just like what you describe. He loves being with us, and although he's a lap-and-a-half Havanese, always wants to be nearby. He loves to snuggle in bed in the evening and again in the morning, though he prefers to sleep in his crate. When we do need to leave him, he is happiest in his crate. We've tried leaving him loose a few times, and come home only to find him tucked inside his crate anyway. So that's where he stays. If we need to be away from home for an unusually long time (more than 4 hours) we gate him in my office with his crate, litter box, water and a few toys. Otherwise, he just stays in his crate with a water bowl and a moose antler to chew on. When he was younger, we left him in an ex-pen rather than loose in my office.


----------



## Mollysmommy

:whoo:Hi everyone! My name is Pam and my baby's name is Molly. She is 6 months old and she is our first havanese. We had a Golden for years and she passed away right before Thanksgiving. I saw a havanese on Pinterest and fell in love. Molly has been a blessing in our family. Thank you all for the great advice(I have been looking on this site since we got her).


----------



## lise

Molly looks like a real sweety! Congrats


----------



## windym300

Omg! Love Molly's cute eyebrow's! I just don't know why but, they get me every time! She is such a cutie! I'm really catching the MHS that seems to be going around here on the forum!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beau's mom

She's a cutie-patootie! Great eyebrows!!!!! Welcome!:welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## LAURA STILES

Hi all, I am a long time lurker (trying to soak up the knowledge), and am just getting around to participating more. Luna is our first dog - I always prided myself on being a cat person! She has come from a good breeder, and started off with many good traits. She is now 4 months old and makes my two children very happy. She is a good girl, fitting into our busy lifestyle. It is great having this resource to answer my many questions!


----------



## davetgabby

welcome Laura, what a sweet girl.


----------



## Cubby

LAURA STILES said:


> Hi all, I am a long time lurker (trying to soak up the knowledge), and am just getting around to participating more. Luna is our first dog - I always prided myself on being a cat person! She has come from a good breeder, and started off with many good traits. She is now 4 months old and makes my two children very happy. She is a good girl, fitting into our busy lifestyle. It is great having this resource to answer my many questions!


Luna is adorable!!


----------



## Cubby

Mollysmommy said:


> :whoo:Hi everyone! My name is Pam and my baby's name is Molly. She is 6 months old and she is our first havanese. We had a Golden for years and she passed away right before Thanksgiving. I saw a havanese on Pinterest and fell in love. Molly has been a blessing in our family. Thank you all for the great advice(I have been looking on this site since we got her).


What a pretty pup!


----------



## sandypaws

*Introduce yourself part 3*



LAURA STILES said:


> Hi all, I am a long time lurker (trying to soak up the knowledge), and am just getting around to participating more. Luna is our first dog - I always prided myself on being a cat person! She has come from a good breeder, and started off with many good traits. She is now 4 months old and makes my two children very happy. She is a good girl, fitting into our busy lifestyle. It is great having this resource to answer my many questions!


Welcome Laura and Luna. I see you found out where and how to post pics. She is one of the cutest little pups I've seen. Love her coloring and glad she's turned you into a "dog" person, not that I have any objection to cats, as I've had both. I just think you can do so much more with dogs. Enjoy her. She looks very sweet, even when shredding paper.


----------



## Havanana

Hello all! I'm a new pet owner and rescued a Havanese mix named Boo. He is a year old (that's what the Vet thinks). I've been toying with dog ownership for quite a few months and had narrowed it to a couple of breeds (Maltese, Coton de Tulear, and Havanese). I found this little guy who was listed as a Maltese Mix but the Vet and I both think he is a Havanese mix. He is 14 lbs. and needs to gain another pound or so. His hair is coarse and think like a Havanese and he has a low growl. 

He is a sweet little guy but we're struggling with potty training. He has soft stools and is having accidents in the house. I want to train him to go on the pee pad and outside. I hope that won't be too confusing. I hope to learn a lot on this forum! If anyone has advice on how to fix soft stools, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Eddie

*Welcome Luna, you are a doll.:dance:*


----------



## doggiesrule28280

I introduced myself a while ago, but have not been on the forum for about 4 months so will do it again! 
I live in Yorkshire in england, and I have a Labrador, Border terrier and Havanese. I am a member of the Young Kennel Club (not sure if you have one in America!) and I would like to start showing my havanese.


----------



## davetgabby

welcome, jolly good to meet you. He's a doll for sure.


----------



## jemmax

What gorgeous coloring - I am originally from London England but now live on the other side of the pond!

Welcome to you


----------



## sandypaws

*Introduce yourself part 3*



doggiesrule28280 said:


> I introduced myself a while ago, but have not been on the forum for about 4 months so will do it again!
> I live in Yorkshire in england, and I have a Labrador, Border terrier and Havanese. I am a member of the Young Kennel Club (not sure if you have one in America!) and I would like to start showing my havanese.


Welcome again, doggiesrule. Your little one is adorable and, I agree, the coloring is outstanding. Good luck with the showing!


----------



## RoutineAvocado

Hi everyone! I'm a longtime lurker here and don't have my pup yet, but figured I should finally introduce myself.

After months of breed and breeder research, my husband and I are hoping to adopt our first Hav this summer. This forum has been great for helping us with the research phase and I can't wait to start preparing in earnest. We've already read a few books, but I won't let myself buy anything else until the puppy is born and we have adoption confirmation.  But that hasn't stopped me from loading up my amazon shopping list with puppy supplies!

~Katherine


----------



## dreamsie

doggiesrule28280 said:


> I introduced myself a while ago, but have not been on the forum for about 4 months so will do it again!
> I live in Yorkshire in england, and I have a Labrador, Border terrier and Havanese. I am a member of the Young Kennel Club (not sure if you have one in America!) and I would like to start showing my havanese.


He's so cute!!!! How old is he/she?


----------



## CharlieBean

Hello everyone! I am brand new to the forum today and a new owner to my 3 month old Havanese Charlie! We searched for months on which breed to get and once we met a Havanese, we fell in love! Charlie has been the best addition to our family!


----------



## Katrinka

*New to forum*

Hi, my name is Kathy. I have a 3 year old Havanese princess, I recently purchased an eight month old frisky Havanese male. Initially, the two got along great, playing, etc. My three year old who is the Alpha female is now attacking the puppy unprovoked. Had her checked by the vet today, no physical problems. This dog has always been socially backward even though her breeder claimed to have well mannered dogs. I tried contacting the breeder about her recent behavior but he has ignored my e-mails even though he states the dogs have a life time guarantee. Just looking for any suggestions, I will be taking her for an evaluation with a trainer.


----------



## Kathie

Kathy, how long have you had your new Hav? Maybe the princess just has her nose out of joint? Hopefully, this is just a temporary phase.


----------



## Kathie

CharlieBean said:


> Hello everyone! I am brand new to the forum today and a new owner to my 3 month old Havanese Charlie! We searched for months on which breed to get and once we met a Havanese, we fell in love! Charlie has been the best addition to our family!


Welcome to you and Charlie! He is a real cutie!


----------



## Katrinka

I have had the new dog since the end of January. Initially they got along great with only occasional periods of aggression by the older dog. For some reason the aggression has escalated, although they still play together.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sandypaws

*Introduce yourself part 3*



CharlieBean said:


> Hello everyone! I am brand new to the forum today and a new owner to my 3 month old Havanese Charlie! We searched for months on which breed to get and once we met a Havanese, we fell in love! Charlie has been the best addition to our family!


Welcome to both of you. Charlie is adorable. Love his coloring.


----------



## sandypaws

*I trod ice yourself part 3*



Katrinka said:


> Hi, my name is Kathy. I have a 3 year old Havanese princess, I recently purchased an eight month old frisky Havanese male. Initially, the two got along great, playing, etc. My three year old who is the Alpha female is now attacking the puppy unprovoked. Had her checked by the vet today, no physical problems. This dog has always been socially backward even though her breeder claimed to have well mannered dogs. I tried contacting the breeder about her recent behavior but he has ignored my e-mails even though he states the dogs have a life time guarantee. Just looking for any suggestions, I will be taking her for an evaluation with a trainer.


Welcome Kathy. I don't have any advice for you but wanted to welcome you to the forum. I hope you get the help you need.


----------



## IceLadi

*Hi all, new to forums and allllmosssstttttt a Havanese pack leader..*

First, thanks to all of you for building this awesome resource! I saw a Havanese for the first time last spring. Not quite ready to commit, having lost our 15 yr old Springer the year before. I did start learning a little about the breed. Time marched on, now it's spring again and I'm in full research mode, anxious to be as well prepped as I can be to welcome a new family member.

I ordered From Nose to Tail and Millan's How to Raise the Perfect Dog (been a while since I had a pup), a clicker training set and I'm making a bed and rest/play mat. Almost ready.

The health information shared in the forums is priceless. I'm almost ready to interview breeders, but have a concern regarding Vets. The only Vet near me is not familiar with Havanese, but doesn't feel that that should be a deterrent as a dog is a dog. Otherwise, I like her - and a vet 2 hrs away isn't really convenient especially if we have a time urgent emergency. Thoughts?

Thanks again.. and glad to meet all of you!

Nina


----------



## sandrahardar

Hi my name is Sandra and I live in Iceland, I fell in love with Havanese a while ago and I am now on a breeders waiting list, not many breeders here so it may take a while to get a puppy but just wanted to join and learn all about the breed, i will be more ready when the time comes


----------



## davetgabby

welcome Nina and Sandra.


----------



## sandypaws

*Introduce yourself, part 3*



IceLadi said:


> First, thanks to all of you for building this awesome resource! I saw a Havanese for the first time last spring. Not quite ready to commit, having lost our 15 yr old Springer the year before. I did start learning a little about the breed. Time marched on, now it's spring again and I'm in full research mode, anxious to be as well prepped as I can be to welcome a new family member.
> 
> I ordered From Nose to Tail and Millan's How to Raise the Perfect Dog (been a while since I had a pup), a clicker training set and I'm making a bed and rest/play mat. Almost ready.
> 
> The health information shared in the forums is priceless. I'm almost ready to interview breeders, but have a concern regarding Vets. The only Vet near me is not familiar with Havanese, but doesn't feel that that should be a deterrent as a dog is a dog. Otherwise, I like her - and a vet 2 hrs away isn't really convenient especially if we have a time urgent emergency. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks again.. and glad to meet all of you!
> 
> Nina


Welcome, Nina, and good luck in your search for a breeder. My thought about the vet situation is to go with the one you like who is close by, even though she is not familiar with the breed. When I got my first Hav in 1996, the vet I chose had never seen a Havanese before meeting mine and it was never a problem. He did a great job with my two boys and I hated to leave him 7 1/2 years ago when we moved. As you mentioned, a dog is a dog, and even though each breed has it's own health issues, I feel that a good vet will be able to handle anything. Also, it is best to have someone you know close by if there is an emergency that comes up. Best of luck to you.


----------



## sandypaws

*Introduce yourself,part 3*



sandrahardar said:


> Hi my name is Sandra and I live in Iceland, I fell in love with Havanese a while ago and I am now on a breeders waiting list, not many breeders here so it may take a while to get a puppy but just wanted to join and learn all about the breed, i will be more ready when the time comes


Welcome, Sandra. You came to the right place for everything Havanese. Hope you don't have too long a wait for your new furbaby, although it is worth the wait.


----------



## davetgabby

come on newbies we know you're out there. Don't be shy.


----------



## Kathie

Welcome, Sandra and Nina! My vet had never seen a Havanese either but he is really good with both of ours. I have been going to him for many years with our other small dogs and he feels like family to us!


----------



## jcbpaisley

Hi all  My name is Julia and my girlfriend and I recently took home Diva from the lovely Lisa at Esplendor Havanese in WA (we live in Seattle). I've been lurking around the forum for a while reading up during the process of finding our puppy so I thought it was time to stop in and introduce myself and Diva!

She was born Dec. 17th so she is 3.5 months. She's been with us for two weeks now and we are having a great time! She is very sprited and can be a little bossy but is a well-behaved girl overall and very sweet. After getting over an initial fear of strangers she LOVES meeting new people and running around outside. We are still working on potty training but she is doing a pretty good job. We are so happy and excited!!


----------



## TilliesMom

Congratulations and Welcome!!! your new baby is darling!!!


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome Julia and Diva. She is a cutie. Enjoy her.


----------



## swaye

Hello from Indiana! As one who has dogs most of my life, a small dog is new to me. We had to have our retired rescued greyhound put down last August, we decided no more dogs. It was just too hard saying goodbye. But alas, it seems the canine addiction is in our blood and our house did not seem complete without sharing it with a fur friend. We decided maybe we should downsize. My cousin introduced me to the Havanese breed and after doing some reading, we decided to rescue one. I wanted an older dog, my DH wanted a pup (for me to train hahah). So rescue one we did. I had read they were of average activity level and after raising a GSD pup to adulthood, I thought this little pup would be a breeze! Ha, was I fooled. This little girl re-wrote the book!! The amount of nipping surprised me a bit and we have discovered she really is bad about it when she is overexcited or overtired. We have had some very good days and some "I must have been insane" days. She is 3 months old and I would like to think she is making slow but steady progress. The not so good days have been mostly in the early days and the last few when the grandsons were here and we were off our schedule a bit. Not her fault, but mine. Anyway, being retired, I felt I had the time to give to training, with a much bigger payoff then the time I have invested.


----------



## krandall

swaye said:


> Hello from Indiana! As one who has dogs most of my life, a small dog is new to me. We had to have our retired rescued greyhound put down last August, we decided no more dogs. It was just too hard saying goodbye. But alas, it seems the canine addiction is in our blood and our house did not seem complete without sharing it with a fur friend. We decided maybe we should downsize. My cousin introduced me to the Havanese breed and after doing some reading, we decided to rescue one. I wanted an older dog, my DH wanted a pup (for me to train hahah). So rescue one we did. I had read they were of average activity level and after raising a GSD pup to adulthood, I thought this little pup would be a breeze! Ha, was I fooled. This little girl re-wrote the book!! The amount of nipping surprised me a bit and we have discovered she really is bad about it when she is overexcited or overtired. We have had some very good days and some "I must have been insane" days. She is 3 months old and I would like to think she is making slow but steady progress. The not so good days have been mostly in the early days and the last few when the grandsons were here and we were off our schedule a bit. Not her fault, but mine. Anyway, being retired, I felt I had the time to give to training, with a much bigger payoff then the time I have invested.


Good for you, and I'm sure, in the long run, your patience will pay off. But remember that almost all Havanese in rescue/shelters are puppy mill dogs. So they have had the very worst start possible in life. It's not surprising that she is more of a challenge than a puppy purchased from a good breeder. That said, there are LOTS of rescue Havanese that are AWESOME pets in the long run!!!


----------



## BarneyBoy

*Hi From Oz*

Hi everyone!

Just wanted to say hi and introduce ourselves. We are Mark and Linda and Barney and we live in Brisbane, Australia.

Our little boy is only 4 months old, but has plenty of attitude! He is a bundle of joy and we love him heaps.

We look forward to joining your Havanese community.

Cheers


----------



## sandypaws

*Introduce yourself part 3*



BarneyBoy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to say hi and introduce ourselves. We are Mark and Linda and Barney and we live in Brisbane, Australia.
> 
> Our little boy is only 4 months old, but has plenty of attitude! He is a bundle of joy and we love him heaps.
> 
> We look forward to joining your Havanese community.
> 
> Cheers


Welcome to the forum Mark, Linda and Barney. Glad you are joining us. One of the requirements, though, is pictures of your Barney. Can't wait to see him.


----------



## davetgabby

welcome to all three of you. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## MyLittleHavanese

Hi, My name is Carl and I live in Connecticut with my wife Patricia and our two Havanese Gizmo and Bella. Today is Gizmo's 3rd birthday. Bella will be 3 in July. I really enjoy the forum and definitely have the Havanese bug.


----------



## Kathie

Welcome to all the newbies! This breed is the greatest! Swaye, I know where you're coming from! When we got our last (McGee) we were totally exhausted the first few months. I might not have said it at the time but looking back it has all been worth it.......haha


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome Carl, Patricia, Gizmo and Bella and happy birthday to you Gizmo. Love that name. I have a friend who has a Corgi named Gizmo.


----------



## davetgabby

welcome and happy birthday Gizmo.


----------



## Targaryen

Hi everyone. I'm Selene. I'm an exhibitor/breeder of Samoyeds and I live in Australia.
I've recently brought home a beautiful little Havanese puppy named Tyrion. I've been waiting four years for this little guy so I'm a little excited to finally have him home.

Tyrion is joining my three beautiful Samoyeds Dante, Daenerys and Beowulf and my lovely old Lab Lestat.

Look forward to getting to know you all 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## davetgabby

welcome, he's adorable.


----------



## krandall

Welcome! Adorable puppy. I have to say I LOVE your dogs' names too!


----------



## misstray

Congrrtulations! He's gorgeous!


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome Selene and Tyrion. He looks like a cute little cuddly fluff ball. Enjoy your little one.


----------



## m0rg4n

krandall said:


> Welcome! Adorable puppy. I have to say I LOVE your dogs' names too!


This is what I was going to say!
Fantastic names


----------



## Pucks104

Beautiful puppy! Welcome. We look forward to pictures of your little cutie!


----------



## karencollins1960

Hi Fellow Havanese Lovers!
I am Karen Collins and I am new to this forum. I got my first Havanese in August 2011. She is Jolain's Pandora's Box at Kaji, called Dance.

We live in South Carolina. My husband and I have been married 30 yrs and we have 3 grown daughters, 3 amazing sons-in-law and the sweetest grandson in the world! We share our lives with 2 dogs; Dottie, our 8 yr old Tibetan Terrier and of course Dance, our almost 2 yr old Havanese.

We plan to breed Dance this summer. We have dabbled in showing and breeding, but plan to do more as we approach retirement. I have been enjoying reading all the posts and looking at pictures of this adorable little breed.


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome Karen and Dance. Don't forget to send us pics of Dance. We all love seeing Havs and other dogs too.


----------



## karencollins1960

Thanks Mary and Tyler! I did upload an album of Dance. I am having a little trouble seeing how to post a picture within the thread itself.


----------



## sandypaws

I looked at Dance's album, Karen. She is a beautiful girl with a very pretty coat. She reminds me of my first Hav, Bailey, as she has the same coloring.


----------



## karencollins1960

Thank you Mary. I know you must miss him terribly.


----------



## Lila

*I did this in the puppy section but guess I should say hi here.*

Hi everyone,
I am new to the forum and have really enjoyed reading all the posts... well, not ALL the posts because there are so many - But it sure is nice to find so many people who love these little dogs like I do. I have a new little guy. He's 3 months old. I've had him since he was 10 weeks and if I could figure out how to make his picture appear as my profile picture like many of you have, I would.

I adopted my first Havanese 7 years ago and fell so in love with their temperament and adorable, expressive eye's and soft, silky hair. They love everyone and everything. I've never seen that before in other dogs I've owned. I had to give my first little guy to my nephew a couple years ago because of a bad divorce and major move. SO HARD!!! But, my nephew loves him and he is part of his family now. I'm very thankful for that. But, boy was I ever missing my companion.

Well, I have remarried a wonderful man who realized how much I was missing having a dog (especially a Havanese) and he said for my birthday he would get me one. I had to do the ground work, he didn't know how. Now, you all need to know, he is not a dog person. Never had one. He let his kids have one OUTSIDE when they were young, but that didn't last long. So, this is amazing. His kids said "he must really love you to get you a dog" ... Well.... long story short - after we had him for 2 weeks, he wanted to change his name from Sparky to Mikey because, he said, he has way to much personality for just a "Sparky". (my husbands name is Michael). Don't ya just love it!!! It's never to late to become a Havanese dog lover - he's 65!


----------



## TilliesMom

WELCOME! oh my goodness you are ALL so very cute!!!
Congratulations on your new baby! We look forward to getting to know you guys and watching your pup grow up!


----------



## Pucks104

So very cute! Congratulations! And what a sweet Hubby!


----------



## gertchie

Welcome to the forum everyone! I love your story Lila...my husband didn't think he was a dog person either until Ozzie came into our lives. You should see him now! His rule when we travel is "if Ozzie can't go, we don't go there!" LOL, I totally agree of course


----------



## Regina

Hi my name is Regina. I don't have a Havanese but one day I will. I had a Bichon Frise. the sunrise and sunset of my life. My little boy passed away July 2012 at the age of 12 from Mycosis Fungoides, a rare type of T cell lymphoma. He always had summer allergies but they quickly went away. I always gave him wellness grain free food from the start, but at 6 years of age he had problems with IBS that was cured with a diet from Sabine. I home cooked for him ( only organic vegetables and grass fed antibiotic free meats), I took him to work with me and gave him everything possible, he was my life. I will explain what Mycosis Fungoides is. The summer of 2011 it seemed as though he was going through one of his bouts of allergies and itching, he also, for the first time ever,and I mean ever had a small number of fleas. Which told me that his immune system must have been depressed. I took care of the fleas naturally with diatomaceous earth human food grade, they were gone in 24 hours. But his itching, and a few open sores from scratching did not go away despite 2 rounds of antibiotics and steroids.( He had also developed 2 years prior to this what the vet called "old age bumps" in a few spots, that he itched and chewed.) Finally, I had enough, even after the first round of antibiotics and steroids I told the vet I wanted a dermatology consult, "well let's see what happens" So after continuously pushing for the derm consult we were finally able to get an appointment (you can't just go to a dermatologist, you have to be referred from your vet) but it wasn't for 1 month. He seemed to be doing a little better because by now the weather was colder. The derm vet took one look at him and said he has mycosis fungoides, lets do a skin biopsy. It came back positive and she gave him 6 months to live as the cancer had already spread to his spleen. We could have opted for chemo but that would have only extended his life for 2-3 months. Money was not a problem. He hated going to the vet and having needles, I would not put his final months in the fear and discomfort of going to the vet. We had to make the harsh decision to keep him comfortable with daily prednisone, he was also given Hollywood safflower oil, as this had put some dogs into remission for this particular type of cancer. Finally in July he became weaker despite giving him all the best of care. The cancer had spread to his lymph nodes. That was and always will be the hardest most painful day of my life to let him go. I cry often for him. I had looked into many years prior about getting a havanese rescue as a buddy for him, he would have been the perfect "big brother". He was kind, sweet, gentle at the mouth, he loved to travel with me, and met everyone at my office with a smile and a kiss, he loved every dog, he was the perfect companion. So until "the right time" I continue to read your posts and take in all of your expertise. Sorry this was so long, it is part of my grieving process, thanks for listening. You will note whenever someone has a dermatology issue I will always recommend getting a dermatology consult, I wish I had gotten one 2 years earlier for his "old age bumps", maybe he would still be here with me today. I miss my sweet boy. Again thank you for your kindness in listening to my story.


----------



## sandypaws

Oh, Regina, I am so sorry for your loss. I, too, had a Bichon who actually lived to be 17. He had lost an eye and was going blind in the other, so I got my first Hav, Bailey, to help guide him and it worked out beautifully. A year later I added my second Hav, Tyler, and the two of them helped Dudley, my Bichon, tremendously. He kept right up with them, even though he couldn't see them, going up and down stairs as well as going for walks and running around the yard with them. Dudley started having syncopal episodes the last year of his life and, although, they didn't seem to phase him, they became more frequent and he began having incontinence. At that point, I had to make the tough decision to let him go. It was very hard, but he had had a nice long life and two great brothers.
In June of 2011, my first Hav, Bailey, unexpectedly collapsed one morning, was rished to the emergency facility and by six that evening, I was advised by the emergency care vet that he wasn't going to make it and should be euthanized. He had a pericardial effusion and, although they were able to extract the fluid and make him feel better, it came right back and he collapsed again. The really hard part was that I was 20 minutes away from the facility and when I received the call that evening and said that I was on my way, the vet stated that he couldn't wait for me as he was having trouble breathing and she did not want him to suffer. To this day, I am so sad that I wasn't with him at the end. I still get tears in my eyes when I think of him or look at the spot on the bedroom floor where he collapsed on that fatal Sunday morning almost two years ago. Time heals, but it is still hard, so I know what you are going through and I feel for you. The saddest part about losing Bailey at 15 was that I had brought him to his regular vet about a month prior to that incident because he had begun to cough and I thought it might be congestive heart failure as a friend of mine had just gone through that with her dog. The vet assured me that it was probably allergies because Bailey was prone to seasonal allergies and she didn't hear anything going on with his heart and his pulse was normal. I wish I had taken him to a specialist because he would have been with me a little longer I'm sure.
Sorry that I went on and on too, but as you mentioned, it helps with the grieving process which I feel I am still going through, even though it's been almost two years and I have Tyler to keep me company. I know he misses Bailey too, every day.
Hang in there and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Regina

Thank you so very much Sandypaws for sharing your story with me. I have tears in my eyes thinking of all of that happening to you, putting myself in your place. The look on their sweet innocent faces is just ingrained into our minds. We have all said it a million times that we wish they could live as long as we do. I know with time I will heal, some days are worse than others. I just know I could not get another Bichon. Havanese have the same tempermant as Bichons from what I have read, and read from all of the folks here posts. I am aware of all the grooming as I had him groomed every 4 weeks, and I brushed him in between. I certainly know I absolutely want a "velcro dog", as that was what my little buddy was.


----------



## sandypaws

The only reason I switched from the Bichon breed to the Havanese, at the time, was because I was tired of fighting tear stains and also after going blind, Dudley was stressed, and licked his feet which also turned red. So I thought that a white dog was not the way I wanted to go, although I was smiiten with the breed. I researched and found the Havanese, a rare breed back on 1996, and learned that they were from the same family of dogs and had the same temperament but had the added plus of "colors". I was hooked and, as you mentioned, was familiar with grooming (having had an Afghan prior to Dudley) so I set out for a Hav with a dark face. I ended up with Bailey who was a black and white Irish pied and then got Tyler who is black and tan with white markings (actually silver now) and never had the staining problem again. They are definitely Velcro dogs who are great companions. Good luck whenever you are ready to become "owned" by a Hav.


----------



## davetgabby

welcome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Regina

thank you sandy paws and dave


----------



## Lila

*NEWBIE'S CHECK YOUR SPAM FOLDER*

Well... this is embarrassing... I joined a couple weeks ago and I couldn't figure out how everyone kept up with the posts and response posts they got. I just kept checking everything every time I logged on. Of course, I missed some. Then, just today, I noticed my "spam folder" had way more spam in it than usual (I don't check it very often. obviously  ) I looked in there and - VOILA - there were all the new posts and response posts from the forum.

Now I know, how you'all kept up. You get emailed messages 

So, if you're new, make sure you "unspam" the forum in your email.

We'll, Mikey loves me despite my lack of computer skills


----------



## TilliesMom

lol, eh, happens to the best of us!
btw, it's good to have another California girl around the forum! those east coasters outnumber us QUITE a bit!


----------



## Lila

TilliesMom said:


> lol, eh, happens to the best of us!
> btw, it's good to have another California girl around the forum! those east coasters outnumber us QUITE a bit!


Hi TilliesMom 
Thank you.
Where in California are you from?


----------



## TilliesMom

we are in "extreme" Northern California!  About 2 hrs south of Oregon!!
Most people think California "ends" in Sacramento ... lol


----------



## mcleal

*Linda*

Our puppy-to-be is just 4 weeks old. His name is Gibbs and my husband and I will be bringing him home on June 7th. I've been reading everything I can because this will be my first dog and this group has already given me a lot of good advice. Thanks to all the posters. Gibbs is my retirement gift to myself and I'm sure he's going to keep me busy!


----------



## Pucks104

What a cute puppy! I am sure you will enjoy him and that he will keep you busy!


----------



## lfung5

Welcome!! I like your retirement gift!!


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome, Linda. Gibbs is a cutie:wink: We all need something to keep us busy in our retirement years. You won't have to worry about that we a new puppy. Enjoy and keep the pics coming.


----------



## davetgabby

welcome LINDA , he's a darling. Here's some good reading 
Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf

After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/downloads/AFTER_You_Get_Your_Puppy.pdf

:canada:


----------



## MyLittleHavanese

Welcome Linda. Gibbs is a cutie. My Gizmo and Bella were my retirement gifts to myself 3 years ago, you won't regret it. Enjoy!


----------



## Beau's mom

Gibbs!! Oh goodie -- another cutey-patootey!!!


----------



## Carol Sue

I'm living on the Gulf Coast with my chocolate Hav, Tribbles. She was born Dec 27, 2012, so I just got her March 2nd and we are great buddies. I lived in Nebraska and drove down here with her when she was 9 weeks old, 17 hour trip. She was a wonderful traveler! She's made that trip with me twice now and uses her little pad to potty if we aren't stopped and enjoys her toys and little bed and sitting with "mom" on long stretches.


----------



## sandypaws

*Introduce yourself part 3*



Carol Sue said:


> I'm living on the Gulf Coast with my chocolate Hav, Tribbles. She was born Dec 27, 2012, so I just got her March 2nd and we are great buddies. I lived in Nebraska and drove down here with her when she was 9 weeks old, 17 hour trip. She was a wonderful traveler! She's made that trip with me twice now and uses her little pad to potty if we aren't stopped and enjoys her toys and little bed and sitting with "mom" on long stretches.


Welcome to the forum, Carol and Tribbles. What a cute name and a cute girl to go with it. Glad you have such a great travel companion. Best of luck with your new furbaby and many years of enjoyment with her.


----------



## MyLittleHavanese

Welcome Carol and Tribbles! She is a cutie.


----------



## Lila

Awww. Welcome Carol and Tribbles!! What a cutie and I love the name!!! I'm an old Trekkie fan and it's great cause Havanese's do look like big tribbles


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome ,what a cutie, for sure.


----------



## Carol Sue

*Tribbles thanks you*

Thanks for all your kind greetings. We love this forum!


----------



## lfung5

Welcome! She is adorable!


----------



## KimmPuppy

Hi everyone! We just got our sweet Benny 10 days ago! We are all so happy to have him as part of our family. He is 9 weeks old and such a joy! We have 3 children and one grandchild. This is our first Havanese and we couldn't be happier!!! 

He makes us smile every day!!


----------



## TilliesMom

awwwww, Benny is a DOLL baby!!
Congratulations and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome to the forum. Benny is a cutie. Enjoy him and hope he keeps you smiling.


----------



## dodrop82

Congratulations!!! He made me smile too!


----------



## Beau's mom

Welcome Tribbles & Benny!! They are both cutie-patooties!! I once said that Beau makes my soul smile . . . He still does and I'm amazed every day!!


----------



## davetgabby

welcome, how precious.


----------



## fitxtreme

I'd like to introduce ourselves too! I'm JD and my pooch pal is Logan (aka Wolvie). We're based in San Francisco and we're loving the supportive and very informative community here. Just got him a couple of weeks ago and he has been endearing himself to my family more and more each day. Logan rocks our world and I am so glad I decided to get a Havanese (my 1st one)!

Hope to hear more stories and learn more from you guys!


----------



## Beau's mom

Welcome JD & Logan (aka Wolvie)! He's a cutie-patootey!!!!


----------



## Lynnamarie

Hello -it is about time I introduce myself too. My name is Lynn and I live in Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada. I have been lurking for sometime now while waiting for my pup to be ready to come home. I am really enjoying all the info and heart warming pics and stories. I will be putting it all to good use this Friday when my daughter and I bring home the little guy. I think we are going to call him Lucky but we want to meet him first to be sure. We had a Havanese named Tucker but we lost him in January. We miss him like crazy but the house was just too quiet without four paws running around. We can't wait to have the pup home!

I will post some pics from my laptop. I can't seem to figure it out on my tablet.


----------



## sandypaws

*Introduce yourself part 3*



Lynnamarie said:


> Hello -it is about time I introduce myself too. My name is Lynn and I live in Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada. I have been lurking for sometime now while waiting for my pup to be ready to come home. I am really enjoying all the info and heart warming pics and stories. I will be putting it all to good use this Friday when my daughter and I bring home the little guy. I think we are going to call him Lucky but we want to meet him first to be sure. We had a Havanese named Tucker but we lost him in January. We miss him like crazy but the house was just too quiet without four paws running around. We can't wait to have the pup home!
> 
> I will post some pics from my laptop. I can't seem to figure it out on my tablet.


Welcome Lynn and your new puppy to be, Lucky, or whatever his name turns out to be. I, too, lost my first Havanese almost two years ago and still miss him everyday, even though I still have Tyler. You will always feel the loss, but it sure is exciting that you will be getting another. You must be so happy and I'll bet Friday can't come fast enough. Good luck and enjoy. We'll be waiting for pictures.


----------



## krandall

It seems I've missed quite a few new folks in the last couple of weeks. Welcome all!!!


----------



## StarrLhasa

Welcome, JD and Logan and Lynn and possibly Lucky and all the members and pups above!


----------



## Lila

I think I've missed some too.
WELCOME ALL!!!!!
This is exciting :welcome:


----------



## Lynnamarie

Thanks for the kind welcome! 

Like you said Sandypaws, the new guy won't replace our Tucker but we have room in our hearts for both. We are sure excited to get our boy - it seems we have been waiting forever. He was born on March 17 so the time has been ticking slowly. Our breeder sent us pics along the way so we saw a bit of him growing up:

2 weeks - 4 weeks - 6 weeks


----------



## sandypaws

He's precious!


----------



## davetgabby

rumor has it that we have someone new with three Havs. Don't be shy, and remember we need pics


----------



## mcleal

Our new pup-to-be was born about a week after yours. We bring him home on June 7th.
He is a tri-colour but mostly black and white and looks a lot like yours. It will be fun to compare notes over the next few months.


----------



## davetgabby

welcome fellow Canucks. :canada:


----------



## Lynnamarie

mcleal said:


> Our new pup-to-be was born about a week after yours. We bring him home on June 7th.
> He is a tri-colour but mostly black and white and looks a lot like yours. It will be fun to compare notes over the next few months.


Your puppy sounds beautiful - I bet you can not wait to have him home. We are enjoying Lucky so much. He bonded with us so quickly it is hard to believe it has only been a week. Post some pictures of your boy - I would love to see him


----------



## marduqq

*arnie*

hello everyone.
i'm from romania and i have a new family member!


----------



## Pipersmom

Welcome and congratulations! Arnie is adorable.


----------



## sandypaws

:welcome: Glad you and Arnie joined the forum. He is adorable. How old is he? I love his coloring.


----------



## davetgabby

welcome, what a good looking pup.


----------



## Lila

Welcome all the way from Romania :welcome:
Adorable little puppy! But, of course, we're all prejudice when it comes to Hav's


----------



## marduqq

once again, hello everybody, thanks for your wellcomings.
i know my english is not so good, but even so, i'm ready to chat and i'm sure you will excuse my probable and possible errors!
marduqq is a nickname, i'm valeriu and arnie is, in fact, arnold.

...because i saw a little ressemblance with schwarzie (!). my arnie is a hefty sturdy puppy, and, if we talk about temper, well, a small atomic bomb loaded with love, affection and, belive me, with a sharp mind!

he's almost 4 months old and already weights some 3.8 kilos ( if i'm right, that's about 8.38 lbs ). and now the biggest question of all: is it a normal weight?

once i saw on the net a 12 kilos hav ...
i'm new in this hav party (!), i read a lot about them, but nothing compares with personal experiences.

greetings to everybody, i'll be back as soon as i can !


----------



## Beau's mom

Mardugg -

Welcome!! Arnie is a hefty, sturdy puppy! He's a little over 8 lbs. at 4 months? I'd say he's on the big side. But, some puppies seem to grow faster than others at different times. He may slow down and end up closer to 14-15 lbs; but, so far it sounds like he may be joining the 16-18 lb. group! Maybe his breeder can tell you about the size of his parents to give you a better idea. But then, Beau's breeder was sure he would be under 10 lbs and he's just over 14!!

By the way, your English is just fine. All the years of French and German I had in school (7 years & 4 years) -- and I can speak ENGLISH! I respect your efforts -- so please keep "talking" with us!

And, Arnie is adorable!! I really like his coloring.


----------



## marduqq

thanks for the reply!
yes, his parents are in the "heavy league" ( 6.5 - 8 kilos / 14.3 - 17.6 lbs ). i'm worring not to get to big ( i love him being "big" - is the small replica of an impressive massive dog , and he's brave and curious ...:rockon: ). again, i saw online a hav named teddy, 12 kilos, the biggest hav on the net...it seems it's not the best weight (!) for his health. till now, i don't know the final dimensions ( h/w ), but i can tell he has a fine bone structure. it's all about height/mass ratio ... we shall see. 
again, thanks for your opinions about my english. i try hard, i don't speak it currently , so it's an effort to give it a decent appearence !!!
i'll be back soon with some new photos. his vaccination plan ( i really don't know how that's working in the usa ... ) does not allow him yet to walk freely in open air, but that's is the big story for the next week!


----------



## Pucks104

Welcome Valeriu. Arnie is a very cute puppy! I think it's wonderful that the forum provides a way for people from all across the world to share their affection for their Havanese. This is such a delightful little breed of dog! We look forward to pictures as Arnie grows and explores his world!


----------



## Desertgoldrush

Hi all! I am new here and I am not a Havanese owner.....yet. I am looking into adopting Meg and Milo on the rescue site. I live in Tucson, AZ with my husband Jeff and have five adult children and four grandchildren with number five due June 2nd. Jeff drives for UPS and I am a therapist. We will get to meet Meg and Milo next week  and are hoping we will be the right family for them. Nice to meet everyone and Blessings to all!


----------



## Sandi Kerger

LynnMarie - I am from Saskatoon - very close to you - where did you get your puppy from?

I have two havs - 1 black and white and 1 sable.


----------



## Pipersmom

Desertgoldrush said:


> Hi all! I am new here and I am not a Havanese owner.....yet. I am looking into adopting Meg and Milo on the rescue site. I live in Tucson, AZ with my husband Jeff and have five adult children and four grandchildren with number five due June 2nd. Jeff drives for UPS and I am a therapist. We will get to meet Meg and Milo next week  and are hoping we will be the right family for them. Nice to meet everyone and Blessings to all!


Welcome! How wonderful that you are looking to adopt not one but two dogs in need-they are adorable and I hope all goes well with your visit.


----------



## chataboutthat

Hi, all. I'm Brooke and my Havanese puppy (she's 11 months old now... growing up!) is Tippi. I joined you guys mainly because I want to see pics of well groomed Havanese dogs. So far, I've kept Tippi long, but it's June and she's started panting, so I'm thinking I won't be able to do that all summer. 

You guys have some gorgeous pooches!


----------



## chataboutthat

*Tippi*

oh, and here's a picture of tippi!


----------



## Pucks104

chataboutthat said:


> oh, and here's a picture of tippi!


Tippi is very cute. Love her name!


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome Brooke and Tippi. Tippi, you are very, very cute. Love her coloring and the look she's giving in that photo. 

I don't think that cutting your Hav down is dependent on the season but a matter of personal preference and whether you want to do a lot of grooming or not. If it's hot, they will pant even with a short coat as Tyler has been in a short coat for about 10+ years now and he still pants if it's hot. The choice is yours.


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome all. Yeah cutting them shorter won't help with the heat.


----------



## nicklz

*New to forum and new to my Havanese!*

Hi all!

I stumbled upon this forum today while searching for grooming items for my recently adopted Havanese. Almost 3 weeks ago we adopted a little white Havanese, unexpectedly! Unfortunately, her previous owner passed away suddenly and she was left alone. We were so blessed to have her come into our lives, and now she is quickly adapting to our crazy family! Her name is Bella, and she will be 2 on September 1.

Since we are so new to the Havanese world, any advice would be appreciated! We hired a trainer and have seen wonderful results. Bella was not potty trained and rarely went on walks. She is probably overwhelmed with our family but she seems to love it, and is totally pooped out by the end of the day!  We cannot get enough of this little sweetheart.

Looking forward to reading this forum!

Sincerely,

Nichole


----------



## davetgabby

Good for you Nichole. ,welcome aboard.


----------



## gelbergirl

chataboutthat said:


> oh, and here's a picture of tippi!


_*Tippi is a Beauty *_


----------



## Pixiesmom

chataboutthat said:


> oh, and here's a picture of tippi!


She looks like a stuffed animal!! Adorable!


----------



## chataboutthat

thanks, pucks. her name is really Xanthippe, named after Socrates' wife, who was quite a handful, but i thought that was a lot of name for a little pup, so i shortened it to tippi. shortly after i got her we were out walking and a bird swooped down and pecked at her head. it scared us both, and all i could think was, "i should never have named you tippi!"


----------



## chataboutthat

wow. i didn't see all the other replies until i posted (clearly i need a course in havanese forum 101). thanks everyone!

i don't mind the grooming at all. so if it really won't help the heat, then i'll just keep her long. i just didn't want to be accused of torturing my puppy!


----------



## Lynnamarie

Sandi Kerger said:


> LynnMarie - I am from Saskatoon - very close to you - where did you get your puppy from?
> 
> I have two havs - 1 black and white and 1 sable.


Hi Sandy - we are just down the highway from you in Regina. Lucky comes from a breeder just outside of Saskatoon. They breed quarter horses and havs. Her name is Oskana.

Lucky is the black and white parti hav puppy we have now. This winter we lost our Tucker who was half bichon and half hav - he was sable.


----------



## Sandi Kerger

Was it Los Companeros - Heather - I got my dogs there - she is on an acreage at Hague?


----------



## picklejars

I have a puppy named Summer who is a rescue. I'm having trouble loading pics to the site though. :/. We are in the Chicagoland area, but fairly close to Wisconsin. Any groups in those areas?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome/. 
To download a picture,. ... click "post reply"
type in a comment 
scroll down and click "manage attachments"
click on "browse"
go to your pictures
open desired folder
click on specific picture
click "open""
click "upload
wait for a minute or so (depending on size of picture)
when uploading message disapears close window
click "submit message" 
voila, should be there.


----------



## picklejars

On the iPad app it has a little photo icon and I've tried using that, but nothing appears. I'll try online when I upload my photos.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Larry

Hi, my name is Larry and I live in upstate New York with my wife and 2 kids (a daughter, age 10, and a son, age 5).

Schroeder joined our family in February, and I didn't know much about the Havanese breed before this year. My daughter researched breeds that would be good for our family (after losing our best beloved Aussie-mix, Nana, a year ago). She discovered the Havanese breed and fell in love.

Schroeder has fit into our family very well. He's big for a Havanese--at almost 8 months he's nearly 21 pounds! He's a sweetheart!

My daughter would like to train Schroeder to become a therapy dog, and I am encouraging this fully. I'd love to get her visiting others in the community who need encouragement, and this is a great way to do it! Since this is all new to me, I've started a blog where I can highlight what we learn along the way and promote the work of therapy dogs. That way others unfamiliar with the process and needs won't have to start from scratch (and will learn from my mistakes)! Here's the URL, if you're interested: http://schroederpup.wordpress.com. (I'm just getting started, so it's a little thin at the moment.)

Photos below, both before and after the big shave. (We were unhappy with our groomer who shaved him down without consulting us... But he's still a cutie!)

Larry


----------



## Lila

:welcome: Welcome Larry and Schroeder! He is cute!! What's nice about Havanese is their hair grows so if the groomer cuts it to short - it'll grow out again  but he is cute either way and it doesn't change their personality at all 

I like hearing about the bigger ones because I have one too. Mikey is 5 months and already 14 lbs. He looks a little like Schroeder in the first picture :clap2:


----------



## Lila

I'm sure I've missed some new people joining. Sorry about that.
:welcome: *WELCOME ALL!!!! THE MORE THE MERRIER!!!*


----------



## DebW

Hi, I'm Deb - joined the forum earlier this week.

My first Hav, Elian, died of heart disease recently. After taking the spring off to mourn, I'm bringing another Hav puppy into my life. I don't have a picture or a name to share yet, but I'll be picking him up in about 3 weeks (happy birthday to me!) and will check back in then. In the meantime, I'm keeping a list of potential baby names at my desk....

I live in Minnesota, and became enamored with the breed back in 1999 while researching dogs with odorless coats. I previously had long-haired dachshunds, another odorless breed. 

I adopted Elian in 2000 when Elian Gonzalez was in the news. Another cute Cuban boy - it seemed the perfect name at the time. I did agility training with Elian, which we both enjoyed.

I'm really looking forward to having a puppy in my life again! The nursery is already prepared for him.

Deb


----------



## Beau's mom

Welcome, Deb! So sorry about Elian. (It's sooo tough and most of us have been there.) But welcome to the new little whatshisname!! It's another boy? I'm sure others will chime in with some of their favorite names. I am *Beau Jangles'* person. It really should be a name you like -- or that has something to do with something in which you have an interest. That said, recent names that have struck me include Tucker, Tanner, Jackson, Jasper, Buddy, Desi, (and probably the next couple I hear). Good luck! This is an exciting time for you! Enjoy it!


----------



## DebW

Thanks, Lorraine! Actually, I was just searching to see if I could find forums that dealt with naming puppies. I'd love to hear suggestions. 

Yes, I don't know yet which of the litter it will be, but it will definitely be a boy. There was only one girl in the litter, and the breeder is keeping her. But I'll have my pick among several boys, so hopefully I'll make a good decision and then find an appropriate name for the little tyke.


----------



## lab1

*hi . new here.*

hi . new here.

looking forward to geeting to know every body. and also raading great tips about our pets


----------



## davetgabby

welcome welcome , don't be shy.


----------



## Ruthiec

Hi everyone, just introducing me and my pup, Charlie. He's 4 months old and is black and tan with an ever increasing amount of silver.

We've had him just 4 weeks so we're at early stages of training still, despite his age and are attending puppy class twice a week to catch up. 

There aren't many Havs in Australia so I'm frequently being asked what breed he is, followed by very puzzled looks. Just confirms what I already think - he''s special and unique.

Anyway thanks everyone for all the information already on this forum - it's invaluable.


----------



## Lila

Hi Ruth and welcome to you and Charlie :welcome:
The aviator is Charlie, I presume. What a handsome guy!! Love his coloring.


----------



## MyLittleHavanese

Welcome Ruth and Charlie, love the black and tan coloring.


----------



## Pucks104

Welcome Ruth and Charlie. Glad you found us! We love pictures so please post more of your little cute Charlie. My Leo is also 4 months old and such fun!


----------



## sandypaws

:welcome: Welcome to you both. Glad you joined us here on the forum. Enjoy your new little guy and more pictures, of course.


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome. Ruth.


----------



## Ruthiec

Thanks for the welcome everyone. As requested here are a few more photos of my darling boy Charlie. These were taken this morning after a walk in the rain (which he dislikes) & then a blow-dry (which he loves)!


----------



## Lily528

Charlie is precious!


----------



## Pucks104

Charlie is so cute! Love his eyebrows!


----------



## sandypaws

Charlie is a doll. What a cute little face.


----------



## irene

Hi, my name is Irene and I have a 5 1/2 mo. old male Havanese named Max. Just realized a few wks ago he is completely deaf. He has been aggressive to the point of drawing blood but is learning signing and doing better. His biting is very sporadic, never predictable. He has been 12 days housebroken. It has been 2/wks since his last bite, and i have taught him the sign for NO and if he starts to nip, i use the sign and he stops. What worries me is that he still jumps up to my grandchildren to latch onto their clothes and then I have to physically make him let go. i think he's trying to play with them as he hasn't bitten them only me. I don't know if I should keep him because of the children always being here and his unpredictability....I love the little guy but ihave to do the right thing....any suggestions? I live in Somerset Ma


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome Irene. I would strongly suggest getting a trainer. Many deaf dogs lead a healthy life, but there are concerns you need to be aware of. This doesn 't have to be extensive training but whenever biting has taken place , it's time to get some help.


----------



## davetgabby

When I looked at your location, I knew MA is a hotbed for good trainers. Here is a lady from our IAABC that is SUPERB. She is roughly 20 miles from you. Here is her website if you would like to contact her. I mean SUPERB. http://www.bettystlcdogtraining.com/


----------



## Kath

Hi everyone, I have enjoyed reading the endless info on this forum since deciding to bring home my now 11.5 month old Havenese, Finchley. I hope his photo attached okay... First time poster! We are in Vancouver, Canada. Thought I might as well start sharing since I've benefited from your posts and enjoyed your stories and photos for all these months!!


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome Kath and Finchley. We're glad to have you aboard. Finchley is a cutie. Keep the pics coming. We all love them. :welcome:


----------



## davetgabby

welcome welcome:canada:


----------



## irene

davetgabby said:


> When I looked at your location, I knew MA is a hotbed for good trainers. Here is a lady from our IAABC that is SUPERB. She is roughly 20 miles from you. Here is her website if you would like to contact her. I mean SUPERB. http://www.bettystlcdogtraining.com/


Thank you. Right now I have a consultation booked with Acoaxet vet clinic with a Dr Carriero (behaviorist) that wants to rule out any medical reasons before any training. Beth Gersch (trainer) referred me to them before starting any training. But i am going to check out the web site you mentioned. thanks again, Irene (what concerns should i be aware of)??


----------



## davetgabby

irene said:


> Thank you. Right now I have a consultation booked with Acoaxet vet clinic with a Dr Carriero (behaviorist) that wants to rule out any medical reasons before any training. Beth Gersch (trainer) referred me to them before starting any training. But i am going to check out the web site you mentioned. thanks again, Irene (what concerns should i be aware of)??


That is an excellent suggestion. I sometimes forget to recommend a medical checkup first. I am not sure that vet is a "behaviorist" in the true sense of terminology. ,or they would be registered in one of two groups. ,which they aren't unless they are recent entries. Good for you for weighing your options and being thorough. There's always concerns when a dog has bitten Don't surprise him from behind.


----------



## irene

*deaf havanese*



davetgabby said:


> That is an excellent suggestion. I sometimes forget to recommend a medical checkup first. I am not sure that vet is a "behaviorist" in the true sense of terminology. ,or they would be registered in one of two groups. ,which they aren't unless they are recent entries. Good for you for weighing your options and being thorough. There's always concerns when a dog has bitten Don't surprise him from behind.


thanks again, sent Betty an email tonight.


----------



## wanna_be

Hi everyone, I have enjoyed receiving your newsletter and reading the forums. I have 2 Havanese dogs; Dudley the blonde who is 12 years old and his young buddy Dexter who is just 2 and is black/white. They are great companions and provide many laughs throughout the day.


----------



## sandypaws

Hi WannaBe, Dudley and Dexter. :welcome: to the forum. We had a Bichon named Dudley. I didn't name him, as I helped rescue him from a family who had a couple of unruly misbehaved kids who were abusing him and who he was beginning to bite because of it. I always loved the name as it sounded like British royalty to me. BTW, he was with us for 17 years. Glad your boys are such good friends.


----------



## davetgabby

welcome ,where have you been for six years ?


----------



## wanna_be

It's a long story, but due to health related reasons, I've only read the emailed newsletters. Things are better now, so hopefully I'll be a more active member in the forums


----------



## davetgabby

wanna_be said:


> It's a long story, but due to health related reasons, I've only read the emailed newsletters. Things are better now, so hopefully I'll be a more active member in the forums


great, looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Sammy's Mom

Hi all -
Newbie (Melanie) here as well. We brought home our little Sammy in May. He is such a sweet, fluffly, little lovebug. We all adore him! He has the best personality ever - very gentle hearted and loving. After he recovers from his neuter surgery, I will 'hav' to post an updated picture  We have 4 children and our little Sam, who we named after Samwise Gamgee from Lord of the Rings. Thanks for all of your great posts and tips on this forum. I can't wait to give him a bath once he recovers and try the distilled water and conditioner treatment. I'm super excited about it.


----------



## sandypaws

:welcome: Melanie and Sammy. Boy, is he a cutie! I love the two-tone face. It's so unusual. Glad you're having fun. Enjoy.


----------



## davetgabby

welcome, he's a darling for sure.


----------



## Sammy's Mom

Thanks!! His sister had the exact same face with black on the left side and white on the right side. Too funny - it looked like they completed each other! The black is lightening quite a bit. In fact, the spot on his back and his left ear were black when we brought him home, but are mostly light brown/reddish now. If we were to trim, I think the black in those places would be gone! It's so fun to watch their coats keep changing!! I don't think the black on his face will disappear, but it's definitely getting lighter. They're all just so cute. <3


----------



## TerBear

*New User with questions.....*

Yes, I'm new to this forum. Actually, I've never actually posted to any forum, so please forgive if I'm not doing it right. And please let me know what I'm doing wrong if you so desire! lol

We had to put our miniature red poodle down a year ago due to him developing an aggressive brain tumor, but he was almost 17, so he had an amazingly good life, and we did too...he was a GREAT dog, smart, non-shedder, the sweetest little guy! Since that time we have relocated to NC and are now getting weak and really missing all those good doggie days, so we are on the hunt!

I have recently learned about Havanese and Cotons, and am currently trying to decide what to get (I'm leaning toward a Havanese). I'm wondering if anyone knows of good breeders in my area (central NC). It seems like they are all sold before they are even born, or at least there are deposits on them, which means I'm going to have to first pick and breeder, and then be patient! (Not easy!)

Also, what is the normal price for Havanese? Many seem to be around $2,000, which seems high, but like most things, you get what you pay for.....(?) Some I have seen around $1,200, but not sure how common that is.

Any input is very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Sumirra

*Greetings*

Hello, 
I have been lurking on this site for a bit, while I was preparing to meet my new pups. I wanted to introduce myself... 12 years ago I met my first Havanese baby, Mirra and had to say goodbye to her in June of this year. My heart was broken. Fate stepped in and I found out the same breeder I used for her had a litter of puppies just days later. I live in Philadelphia burbs, She had moved 11 hours away from me in SC butI thought, "Why not?" 
I had been in contact with her for all of Mirra's life, she was a great resource and loved my pictures. She agreed to let me adopt two of the dogs. So I want to introduce my new puppies, Dixie and Mason. I have been reading everything I can get my hands on about raising two puppies, so thank you (Dave) for posting links. we have 5 adults in our house so I think we can manage it. It has been two days and so far so good! Thanks to all for wonderful advice and links to more good advice. Hope to not be such a shy poster in the future.

...Sue


----------



## davetgabby

welcome Sue , they are adorable, "


----------



## Pucks104

Very cute babies!


----------



## Beau's mom

Sue - The pups are adorable! Welcome!!
Where are you in MontCo? We are in Blue Bell -- and we just love play dates!
When they are ready, we should get the kids together! Not sure which is Mason and which is Dixie -- but my Beau looks a whole lot like the B&W pup.


----------



## Ruthiec

Trying to find another word, but no.............. Adorable is the only one that fits!


----------



## TerBear

Sumirra said:


> Hello,
> I have been lurking on this site for a bit, while I was preparing to meet my new pups. I wanted to introduce myself... 12 years ago I met my first Havanese baby, Mirra and had to say goodbye to her in June of this year. My heart was broken. Fate stepped in and I found out the same breeder I used for her had a litter of puppies just days later. I live in Philadelphia burbs, She had moved 11 hours away from me in SC butI thought, "Why not?"
> I had been in contact with her for all of Mirra's life, she was a great resource and loved my pictures. She agreed to let me adopt two of the dogs. So I want to introduce my new puppies, Dixie and Mason. I have been reading everything I can get my hands on about raising two puppies, so thank you (Dave) for posting links. we have 5 adults in our house so I think we can manage it. It has been two days and so far so good! Thanks to all for wonderful advice and links to more good advice. Hope to not be such a shy poster in the future.
> 
> ...Sue


Sue, Dixie and Mason are absolutely ADORABLE!!! And I love their names!!! What made you get 2? Just curious.....You'll have to keep us informed...the more I can learn before I get my little one the better! (I'm only planning on one.....)


----------



## Sumirra

Thanks for the warm welcome! I have been pleasantly surprised at all the positive posters on this site. I was worried and still am about raising two well-mannered dogs at the same time. I knew I wanted two when Mirra was about 6 but decided she was a one dog kind of girl. I thought two a few months apart was a good plan but I was so confident in my breeder and just asked her what she thought. And I was not thrilled about an 11 hour drive twice. Anyway, I live in the Lansdale area and would love to meet some local Hav families. 
I have already taken more than 300 pictures of my new kids  Oh Dixie on the left, the girl black and white, and her brother Mason on the right, our golden boy.
The breeder named them Mason and Tia, we kept Mason's name and changed Tia to Dixie, thought it was cute that we went south to get them.


----------



## Diann

I'm sorry to hear of Mirra's passing. Heart breaking is an understatement I know but I am positive Mirra is pleased as punch you have adopted two puppies. The puppies are adorable and I send prayers they soothe the heartache and your love for Mirra continues to grow onto these precious two.


----------



## Sumirra

Diann said:


> I'm sorry to hear of Mirra's passing. Heart breaking is an understatement I know but I am positive Mirra is pleased as punch you have adopted two puppies. The puppies are adorable and I send prayers they soothe the heartache and your love for Mirra continues to grow onto these precious two.


Diann, 
your comment is very much appreciated. Some cannot believe I still cry thinking of my Mirra. She was the most amazing dog. I miss her every day. Thank you for your kind words.

sue


----------



## azcolaw

*New Member*

Hi, I joined a couple of weeks ago and already posted a few pics on other threads, but wanted to post here to make sure I met as many Havanese forum members as possible. 
Here are pictures of my one year old girl, Ginny, and my 19 week old, Griffin. 
They are so fun!! 
Love the forum and all the great information here!
Roxanne


----------



## TerBear

Ginny and Griffen are also adorable! I just can't wait till I get our little bundle of joy...and at this point I have no idea when that will happen! But I'm getting so excited at the thought of it with all these cute pics and stories of such sweet dogs. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome Roxanne. adorable dogs.


----------



## sandypaws

*Introduce youself part 3*



Sumirra said:


> Hello,
> I have been lurking on this site for a bit, while I was preparing to meet my new pups. I wanted to introduce myself... 12 years ago I met my first Havanese baby, Mirra and had to say goodbye to her in June of this year. My heart was broken. Fate stepped in and I found out the same breeder I used for her had a litter of puppies just days later. I live in Philadelphia burbs, She had moved 11 hours away from me in SC butI thought, "Why not?"
> I had been in contact with her for all of Mirra's life, she was a great resource and loved my pictures. She agreed to let me adopt two of the dogs. So I want to introduce my new puppies, Dixie and Mason. I have been reading everything I can get my hands on about raising two puppies, so thank you (Dave) for posting links. we have 5 adults in our house so I think we can manage it. It has been two days and so far so good! Thanks to all for wonderful advice and links to more good advice. Hope to not be such a shy poster in the future.
> 
> ...Sue


Welcome, Sue, to you Mason and Dixie. They are both adorable and I'm sure you'll be having lots of fun and adventures to tell about.

Sorry, about the loss of your Mirra. I lost my first Hav, Bailey, two years ago this summer at the age of 15. To this day, I think of him and sometimes cry when I do. He was a great companion and embodied the true meaning of Velcro dog. It gets easier, but you never, ever forget. Best of luck with your two new babies and keep us posted on their progress.


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome, again, Roxanne, Ginny and Griffin. They are cuties for sure.


----------



## jabojenny

I'm a PA girl too and Timmy would love to get together with Mason and Dixie! Keep your eyes peeled for playdates, you never know what might pop up! Oh and yes, "adorable" is all that comes to my mind.


----------



## Suzysue

*New Rescue - Havanese?*

Hi All,

I rescued Walter on Saturday. The rescue group thinks he is a Havanes/Maltese mix about 18 months old. He weights about 8 lbs, but is very underweight - he was a stray. The vet had to shave out some burs so his back legs are shaved. He personality is incredible, no adjustment issues, crate trained, no chewing and house broken. Loves to cuddle and follows us all around the house. If his is a Havanese,I can understand how one is not enough.

I read the AKC standard for both Havanese and Maltese and had a hard time understanding them so I'm not sure what should look for. I attached some photos -so what do you think he is?

Sue


----------



## davetgabby

welcome, definitely part Hav , I'm guessing something other than Maltese X / the long legs make me think something taller. He's adorable and congrats to you for rescuing him. :rockon:


----------



## dodrop82

I don't know what his mix is....but I do know he's wonderful!!!! Congratulations and Thank you for saving him!!!! You are his Angel and I thank you for him!!!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Walter is adorable!! I'm sure he is so happy now. He looks at least part neezer to me. Have fun fattening that boy up!


----------



## TerBear

Walter is adorable, and God bless you for finding and taking him! I love stories like that. I don't know enough about the breed to guess what else he is, but I agree he has those long legs. Made me think of the poodle I had, loved the way he walked, kind of like a horse strutting. But he certainly doesn't have a poodles coat!  Enjoy and keep loving him.


----------



## Pucks104

Walter is adorable and one lucky pup to have found his way to you!


----------



## sandypaws

:welcome: Suzysue and Walter. I, too, can see the Hav part but don't know what breed is responsible for those long legs. So glad to hear that he's adjusting well without issues and happy for both of you. He must be one happy dog now that he found you. Enjoy.


----------



## Lalla

I'm not sure if people who've recently joined are still introducing themselves?? Just in case they are, I'll do so too and hope that that's alright...
My name is Lalla and I live in Oxford, in England. I have had two Cotons de Tulear (the first one, Pamba, died five years ago of a horrible, horrible, mercifully vanishingly rare disease when she was only 4 - it still hurts viciously to think about it); Tycho is six years old now. And Cuba has just moved into our lives - she is now five months old and has been with us since she was 12 weeks old. Tycho and she get on brilliantly well, thank goodness! I used to be an actor and still do a lot of audio stuff, and I have exhibitions of pictures that I draw with a sewing machine and make in fabric - I think I'm what is known as an 'art quilter'; and I paint ceramics, too. I'm very lucky to have had the Royal National Theatre in London for my gallery for three out of the four one-woman exhibitions I've had. My husband, Richard, is an academic here at Oxford University, and I have a step-daughter, Juliet, who is a medic and lives in Cambridge. Here are some pictures (if I get the downloading right...) The first one is of Pamba and me, the others are of Cuba, and Cuba with Tycho.


----------



## Pucks104

Welcome Lalla, 

I am sorry for the loss of Pamba. Losing a beloved pet leaves such a hole in one's heart. Tycho and Cuba are very cute together!


----------



## Lalla

Thank you, Pucks, re Pamba. It's always horrible, isn't it. Especially when it is about ten years too soon. But even then the joys outweigh the anguish.


----------



## sandypaws

Just curious, Lalla, as to why you selected the Havanese breed after having two Cotons. I know they are very similar breeds, but most of the time people seem to gravitate toward the same breed, if it has worked for them. That being said, I went from a Bichon to the Havanese, only because there was such a wide selection of colors in the Hav breed and with the Bichon I was limited to only white. Sorry anyone who has a white Hav, it was just a personal preference for me after dealing with staining with my Dudley. It's not that I am against white Havs!

Love the pics of your two babies and welcome, again, to all of you. :welcome:


----------



## davetgabby

welcome Lalla ,wow you are really talented, they are gorgeous.


----------



## Lalla

Thank you, Dave!! I don't know about 'really talented'...REALLY lucky!

Sandypaws, in answer to your question about why I chose a Havanese after Cotons...well, lots of reasons. To begin with, my wonderful Coton breeder went through a hideously acrimonious divorce and ended up not being able to carry on being a breeder; there are other breeders of Cotons in the UK, of course but I didn't want to go to any of them for all sorts of reasons. Then there was the trauma with Pamba's illness and death - she was irreplaceable, and although I know a second Coton bitch would never have been Pamba and I'd have loved her for herself, I just couldn't see myself being able to get over the pain of all the memories. I researched all sorts of other breeds - I had a bit of a yearning for a larger dog, but in the end decided that Tycho would have more of a companionable life with a dog more his size. Of the smaller dogs it just seemed, after a lot of investigation, that the Havanese had so many ideal character traits, and sounded so gorgeous (don't think I'll get any argument here about that on this forum!!), and then the person to whose puppy classes I'd taken both my Cotons, who is herself a breeder of Tibetan Terriers, said she'd had three Havanese in class and that they were 'brilliant little dogs'. So that drove me in the direction of researching more diligently and checking out breeders; I went to Crufts in March and met several breeders and lots of dogs, wrote to the ones I really liked (goodness, the world of dog breeders is fraught with agendas and issues, or at least it is in the UK!), got put on waiting lists and assumed it would take me a year or so to get lucky. Then the breeder I'd liked the most just happened to have a cancellation and she got in touch. Oh happy day! I went to see her that very weekend, met Cuba, fell in love (of course!!) and picked her up two weeks after that.


----------



## tra_po

*Hi from NC.*

Thanks for having me here. I've been lurking around during my family's search for the right breed of puppy. Reading here helped me immensely (so thank you!).

We're a family of five who recently lost our beloved Japanese Chin. We'll be welcoming home Ludo on Labor Day. He's sweet and little and already very well-loved.

I look forward to becoming part of this community.

(I hope i added this image correctly.)


----------



## sandypaws

So sorry about losing your Chin. It's never easy, but hope that Ludo helps you fill that void, although you will never forget the one you lost, from one who knows.

:welcome: Enjoy and have fun. You made a good choice and everyone here is very willing to help out when asked. BTW, Ludo is a cutie. Love his coloring.


----------



## Beau's mom

Welcome tra_po (what is your name?)!! Ludo is a cutie-patootie, for sure!!! Enjoy HF and don't hesitate to ask any questions you have. And, above all, welcome to the world of Havanese!! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## tra_po

Beau's mom said:


> Welcome tra_po (what is your name?)!!


Oh my! I'm so sorry. My name is Traci. I'll figure out how to do my signature line at the very least! Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## davetgabby

welcome Traci. enjoy the forum more pictures.


----------



## Suzi

Welcome i'm excited for more pictures!


----------



## TerBear

tra_po said:


> Thanks for having me here. I've been lurking around during my family's search for the right breed of puppy. Reading here helped me immensely (so thank you!).
> 
> We're a family of five who recently lost our beloved Japanese Chin. We'll be welcoming home Ludo on Labor Day. He's sweet and little and already very well-loved.
> 
> I look forward to becoming part of this community.
> 
> (I hope i added this image correctly.)


Hello and welcome. Ludo is adorable, and I know you can't wait to get him! I'm also from NC, and also awaiting a Havanese to come into our family...hoping it will happen this weekend, but we will see! We lost our adorable little poodle last year, and it's finally time for us also. I'm sure I will see you on the forum, if you are like me I have TONS of questions, so I love to read all the wealth of knowledge on these threads! Enjoy, and "try" to stay patient! I know it's hard!!!


----------



## Suemezzo

Hello. I'm brand new to the forum. My husband and I are in the process of finding a new puppy. We have visited a breeder and puppies were born to one female this last week, another litter will be born next month. We hope to take one of the puppies home in late October or November. Our household today has two long-haired cats, a Norwegian and a Siberian plus one chicken (she lives outdoors in her coop, of course). We lost our 11 year old Pomeranian last December and are just now ready to find another pup. Looking forward to getting good advice about all stages of Havanese doghood... Thanks, Sue.


----------



## DebW

Welcome, Sue. So which are you, the Norwegian or the Siberian? 

Seriously, welcome - and good luck with that upcoming litter! Keep us posted on your progress. You'll love it here.


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Ok, i know most people already know me, but i'll make a brief summary. I live with my crazy puppy, who's name is Chester and is currently 4 1/2 months at 15.5 pound already. He is very smart and knows sit, down, up, and shake. Chester is incredibly fast, and it is hysterical to watch him RLH around the living room.ound: He can drive us NUTS, yet we still fall for his adorable puppy eyes. We got him on June 4th and he was born on April 4th. We call him: naughty, smart, playful, funny, feisty, and curious. This forum is very informative and friendly.


----------



## Lalla

Suemezzo said:


> Hello. I'm brand new to the forum. My husband and I are in the process of finding a new puppy. We have visited a breeder and puppies were born to one female this last week, another litter will be born next month. We hope to take one of the puppies home in late October or November. Our household today has two long-haired cats, a Norwegian and a Siberian plus one chicken (she lives outdoors in her coop, of course). We lost our 11 year old Pomeranian last December and are just now ready to find another pup. Looking forward to getting good advice about all stages of Havanese doghood... Thanks, Sue.


Hello, Sue - I don't dare presume to be a 'welcomer', I'm too new myself so it seems a bit pushy, like opening someone else's front door and saying 'do come on in'...! But I think it's nice that you've got time to prepare, and clever of you to find this site and all that it has to offer - I didn't do so until after I'd brought Cuba home, and it has been SO helpful and supportive. I posted somewhere else what I'd read or heard somewhere about 'summer' and 'winter' puppies - those brought home either in the summer or winter months. Pretty obvious, but I hadn't thought that in summer it's easier for the owners because there's nice weather, long days, open doors and easier house-training...you might think. But in many ways 'winter' puppies find it easier to tell the difference between outdoors and indoors, and learn quicker - it's cold outside, warm inside; doors are NOT open all the time so you know when you go out that you are really out...anyway, so I just wanted to say that getting your new puppy in October or November might seem a bit harder, but you might find it's actually easier. I'm sure we all look forward to updates and eventually seeing pictures of your new puppy. And I'm very sorry about your Pomeranian, the loss of one's beloved pet is cruelly painful.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello, I am Marc. We have recently rescued a 2 year old Havanese. Her name is Molly. I hope to learn much from this site.


----------



## sandypaws

:welcome: Marc and Molly. You came to the right place to learn all about our wonderful Havanese breed. Molly is very cute. So glad you rescued her. Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## JenniHavi

*I'm new here!*

Hi folks! I'm Jennifer and I am happily married with 3 kids and live in Colorado. We've had our Chocolate Havanese Dakota for about 6 weeks. He's a big personality lemme tell ya! I constantly look at this site for advice and thought, why not join?! So here I am! How do I ask a question on the forum? It's all new to me!

Thanks guys!
Jennifer

Ps- can you guys see my photos? Still figuring it out.....


----------



## davetgabby

welcome Marc ,and my Molly says hi to your Molly . good for you to rescue her. :clap2:


----------



## davetgabby

JenniHavi said:


> Hi folks! I'm Jennifer and I am happily married with 3 kids and live in Colorado. We've had our Chocolate Havanese Dakota for about 6 weeks. He's a big personality lemme tell ya! I constantly look at this site for advice and thought, why not join?! So here I am! How do I ask a question on the forum? It's all new to me!
> 
> Thanks guys!
> Jennifer
> 
> Ps- can you guys see my photos? Still figuring it out.....


welcome Jennifer to start a new thread ... go to forums. click. ... it will give you a category, click on one.... next click on "new thread" . . .. no \I only see your avatar...

To download a picture,. ... click "post reply"
type in a comment 
scroll down and click "manage attachments"
click on "browse"
go to your pictures
open desired folder
click on specific picture
click "open""
click "upload
wait for a minute or so (depending on size of picture)
when uploading message disapears close window
click "submit message" 
voila, should be there.


----------



## Pucks104

Welcome Marc and Molly and Jennifer and Dakota. You will find lots of great info on the forum. Ask any question. To start a new thread, click the Forums tab and New Thread is a little button to the left of the screen over the the forum list. Title your thread then type your message/question/story in the bigger block, scroll down a bit and click Submit Reply.


----------



## TerBear

So thought I would introduce our new bundle of joy. His name is Buckley. He's a little one, just 3 lb at almost 4 months. But he's a healthy little guy with lots of energy, and he has been a joy. So far, it only took him one night to learn those key words "quiet" and "shshsh", and within a few nights he was sleeping through! Potty training is going well also, but we need to watch him. We have just had him a week and he is starting to go to the door to let us know when he has to go out...! And he loves his little training sessions, yes, they are like sponges! Loves to show me what he has learned! I am so glad for this site, since I love to read the posts, and I'm sure I will have lots of questions too...thank you all for sharing so much info!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Welcome, Buckley!!! You're cute!!


----------



## Lalla

irene said:


> Hi, my name is Irene and I have a 5 1/2 mo. old male Havanese named Max. Just realized a few wks ago he is completely deaf. He has been aggressive to the point of drawing blood but is learning signing and doing better. His biting is very sporadic, never predictable. He has been 12 days housebroken. It has been 2/wks since his last bite, and i have taught him the sign for NO and if he starts to nip, i use the sign and he stops. What worries me is that he still jumps up to my grandchildren to latch onto their clothes and then I have to physically make him let go. i think he's trying to play with them as he hasn't bitten them only me. I don't know if I should keep him because of the children always being here and his unpredictability....I love the little guy but ihave to do the right thing....any suggestions? I live in Somerset Ma


Hi, Irene - only just spotted your post, and realise it's going back a bit now, but I wondered how Max was getting on? I have a bit of experience with a deaf dog - my first Coton, Pamba, went deaf due to a drug she was on when she was very ill (she died 5 years ago now); it took us a long time to realise she had gone deaf; she became more upset than aggressive, but apparently the frustration of deafness can cause a lot of behavioural changes. Once she was properly assessed and we could start using signing (although even with a hearing dog we use signs more often than we realise - she knew a lot already) she started to settle down. I did have to be careful not to creep up on her when she didn't know I was there, and she would never walk in front of me unless my shadow fell ahead of me - she needed to know where I was. There was a deaf Jack Russell at the class I used to go to, and he was a brilliant learner, he seemed perfectly at ease in his silent world. I do hope things have worked out for you? Cuba, my Havanese, nips and jumps up - puppies do that, and I read somewhere that the puppy you have to be really careful with is the one who does NOT nip - it is far harder to teach bite inhibition if there is nothing to work against; non-nipping puppies are, as I read it, the ones more likely to be proper biters when they get older. Others may have more knowledge on this subject, but it seemed an interesting point to me.


----------



## tra_po

Welcome Buckley! You're a dollface!!


----------



## Lalla

You ARE a dollface, Buckley, welcome, and sorry to side-track answering an older post on a subject that is probably not appropriate to go into in depth on this thread!


----------



## Lila

What cuties!!!!
:welcome: Welcome Marc, Molly and Buckley!!!


----------



## davetgabby

welcome to both of you.


----------



## Ekminer

*New member*

Hello. I am also a new member and the proud owner of an 8 wk old Havanese. She is such a joy and so funny, but she's having trouble with her crate training, since she always wants to be with her new family. I've crate trained other breeds and never had this issue. Any insights or tips would be most welcome. I know the Havanese is sensitive to being left alone so I want to proceed with caution.


----------



## davetgabby

welcome ,what a sweet heart , here's a program http://ahimsadogtraining.com/blog/crate-training-dogs-puppies/


----------



## Pucks104

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new addition!


----------



## TerBear

Ekminer said:


> Hello. I am also a new member and the proud owner of an 8 wk old Havanese. She is such a joy and so funny, but she's having trouble with her crate training, since she always wants to be with her new family. I've crate trained other breeds and never had this issue. Any insights or tips would be most welcome. I know the Havanese is sensitive to being left alone so I want to proceed with caution.


Oh my goodness, what an ADORABLE little puppy! You will love this site. I have learned so much, and intend on learning a lot more! I've only crate trained one other dog, and now our little puppy, and it's going well. He is in there at night (I keep it by my bed) and whenever we have to leave the house and sometimes for short periods when we can't watch him closely. He has not relieved himself in there to my knowledge. We did section it off so it's not very much space for him to move around in. I read the last note, the link she left, sounds like good advice. Is the problem that she whines due to separation? If so, is this during the night or during the day? Congrats on your precious little girl!


----------



## corim48

*Hello from Illinois*

Hi! I wanted to introduce myself after lurking on this forum for a long time. We've been researching Havanese for over a year and had planned to get our little love from a local breeder, but out of the blue we found a Havanese puppy at a local pet shop run by adults with developmental disabilities that had been donated by a breeder for their program. Our son has developmental disabilities, so this was an organization near to our hearts, and we figured we couldn't say no to her. She was 12 weeks old when we brought her home, and she is now 15 weeks old. She's all puppy, but with a private trainer and puppy school starting up, she's going to learn to harness all that spunk. Willa is such a sweet pea, and we love her so much.

Reading about it is so much different than living it, so I am sure I will be around the forums asking questions. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

*Hi!*

My name is Erin and I am also new to this! 
My husband and I have two young daughters and Buscuit 1.5 yr old male havanese. We love this breed. I could not imagine a more perfect dog. We are starting to look for another puppy havanese and can't decide if we want a male or female friend for Biscuit. Any thoughts are appreciated. 
We purchased Biscuit from wyhaven havanese in TN they were amazing and don't think I could buy a dog anywhere else.


----------



## Lalla

Hi, Erin - for what it's worth, and after doing a lot of research before getting a second dog when I got my second Coton (I now have a 6 month old Havanese after my first Coton died) I think having one of each sex is better than having two males or two females. On balance. I'm sure that the same can work perfectly well if you are lucky, but all the advice I got was to choose the opposite sex. My first Coton was female, second male, and so my new puppy is female again. Tycho, my Coton adores her. He's not brilliant with other males, and I didn't think would find it as easy living with one. I'm sure others on this forum will have other stories to tell, this is just my experience.


----------



## tra_po

Erin that is the sweetest picture ever.


----------



## TerBear

Willa is adorable! Amazing how we make plans and then things can change so suddenly. It's the way it was meant to be, and you supported a cause close to your heart. Congrats, and have fun with your puppy. Ours is just 16 weeks and we are also having a ball with him as he gets more and more confident and is learning so many fun tricks, but at the same time is trying to assert his opinion too! Can't help but smile, and good reasons to keep the training going!!! Having a well trained dog has been every bit worth the effort for me in the past. Enjoy!


----------



## CatWoman

Hi, 

I'm in Charlotte, NC. Dixie, my Havanese puppy, is my first dog. I'm a retired writer and editor, so I have ample time to devote to her training. She shares my home with three male cats, all rescues. The two older cats dislike her and seek higher ground to escape her exuberance, but the youngest cat, Teddy, plays with her. He's a 15-pound furball, but he's very gentle with her, even when she's biting his ears and pulling his tail. I've volunteered in feline rescue for several years, but until getting this dog have never cared for dogs.


----------



## Ruthiec

She is a cutie - adorable.

Welcome to the forum Charlotte and Dixie.


----------



## TerBear

Oh my goodness, what a sweetie! Welcome. You will get lots of help here. Not from me, since I am in your boots too, but there are tons of excellent info on this site, and if you don't find it, just ask! Love the story about the cats and the new puppy! Enjoy. Dixie is adorable!!!


----------



## Pucks104

Welcome from a fellow North Carolinian! Dixie is a doll!


----------



## Suzi

Welcome! Dixie looks happy with her kitty friend.


----------



## SJ1998

[email protected] said:


> My name is Erin and I am also new to this!
> My husband and I have two young daughters and Buscuit 1.5 yr old male havanese. We love this breed. I could not imagine a more perfect dog. We are starting to look for another puppy havanese and can't decide if we want a male or female friend for Biscuit. Any thoughts are appreciated.
> We purchased Biscuit from wyhaven havanese in TN they were amazing and don't think I could buy a dog anywhere else.


I have a male hav puppy, he is ten months old and an older male labrador. The two boys get along great! I would ask your breeder as they know their dogs the best.


----------



## davetgabby

wow can't keep up with you newbies , welcome.


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Welcome, Charlotte and Dixie, Dixie sure is a cutie pie!!!


----------



## lfung5

Welcome all you newbies and your beautiful pups!! There is so much information here. I hope you enjoy reading and participating!!


----------



## Sumirra

CatWoman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in Charlotte, NC. Dixie, my Havanese puppy, is my first dog. I'm a retired writer and editor, so I have ample time to devote to her training. She shares my home with three male cats, all rescues. The two older cats dislike her and seek higher ground to escape her exuberance, but the youngest cat, Teddy, plays with her. He's a 15-pound furball, but he's very gentle with her, even when she's biting his ears and pulling his tail. I've volunteered in feline rescue for several years, but until getting this dog have never cared for dogs.


Welcome! what a cutie pie! I always thought my Hav was a bit cat-like always seeking the sunny floor, and the top of the back of the couch with a better view... My new puppies are only 12 weeks so we'll see... from my Dixie to yours! hav fun!


----------



## Coco's locos

Hi everybody!
My name is Ilse, we live in Vancouver area, BC, Canada; and we are going to have our first Havanese in 2 weeks! Can't wait to have him with us!! We already picked his name "Coco", it was my little girls idea and we all like it!
I joined the forum cz all the information that is available for new "parents"!
Hope I can navigate well enough not to repeat questions ;-)

Thank you very much to the group of people that put this website together!! Is wonderful!!


----------



## TerBear

Coco's locos said:


> Hi everybody!
> My name is Ilse, we live in Vancouver area, BC, Canada; and we are going to have our first Havanese in 2 weeks! Can't wait to have him with us!! We already picked his name "Coco", it was my little girls idea and we all like it!
> I joined the forum cz all the information that is available for new "parents"!
> Hope I can navigate well enough not to repeat questions ;-)
> 
> Thank you very much to the group of people that put this website together!! Is wonderful!!


Welcome Ilse! And I know it is hard to wait that 2 weeks! You will have a ball with Coco, and especially with a young child. Ours are grown, but still love having the puppy. But I think Havanese are just perfect for little kids because they are such clowns. Coco will be so entertaining for all. Hope all goes well, and welcome to the site. You will find yourself on here off and on a LOT. Tons of great info to help you get it right from the start!


----------



## Cinnya

Hello everybody,:wave:
My name is Christina, was born and raised in Germany,but now call Oklahoma my home.
I am Mommy to 3 Havanese, Cooper-- 11months, Lucy and Ricky--5months and three yorkies. Yes I know, we have a Zoo 
I never even heard about the Breed until I got my Cooper and I fell in Love. They are the sweetest ,happiest dogs I have ever met. I couldn't imagine my life without my babies.


----------



## davetgabby

welcome they're adorable


----------



## Beau's mom

Welcome! They are cutie-patiooties, for sure.


----------



## sandypaws

:welcome: Christina, Cooper, Lucy, Ricky and the rest of the zoo! What adorable little puppies. Love the bunny(?) suit. You must have lots of patience. Enjoy them all.


----------



## Pucks104

Welcome Christina and crew!


----------



## Lalla

Welcome from Cuba and me, and my Coton, Tycho; and here am I feeling overloaded sometimes with just two dogs!!! Makes me want more!!!
Lalla


----------



## Havs4me

Hi there - I have just registered to this forum as it's the only one I can find. I'm Jenny and I live in the UK. I have had my first Havanese for a week now. His name is Ernie, he's 4 months old and he is THE most adorable puppy I have ever met (I use to live on a farm, so I have grown up with many dogs). I am so glad that you are all here to give advice as I research a lot about this breed. They are rare in the UK and everyone I have introduced him to have never heard of the breed - so I'm glad you guys are here.


----------



## Havs4me

Sorry - don't know what I am doing yet and it was lucky that I managed to post a photo - still not sure how I did it


----------



## Lalla

Havs4me said:


> View attachment 65378
> Hi there - I have just registered to this forum as it's the only one I can find. I'm Jenny and I live in the UK. I have had my first Havanese for a week now. His name is Ernie, he's 4 months old and he is THE most adorable puppy I have ever met (I use to live on a farm, so I have grown up with many dogs). I am so glad that you are all here to give advice as I research a lot about this breed. They are rare in the UK and everyone I have introduced him to have never heard of the breed - so I'm glad you guys are here.


Hullo Jenny! I too am from the UK, we are a fairly rare breed on this site. You have come to a very good place - lots of fun, lively debate, fantastically helpful and generous sharing of expertise and experience, and a wonderful forum to belong to. Cuba is nearly 7 months old now so I am a little bit ahead of you but not much. There are so many people who contribute to this forum whom you will find sympathetic, kind, knowledgeable and supportive. Welcome!


----------



## wildhilda

Hello,

my name is Nicole Arntzen and I am from Germany. Together with my sweet little hav Hilda (Full name: Amor a primera vista Hilda) I live in Mönchengladbach, which is a town close to Cologne.

I am 41 years old and Hilda is 4.

If you have questions concerning myself or Hilda, do not hesitate to ask - I try to answer them with my not so good English as good as I can.

And now, here are some photos of Hilda:














































Hilda with her mom still in her breeder's home:


----------



## TerBear

Adorable Adorable Adorable!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lalla

Hilda is gorgeous, I especially love the beach one, all soaking wet! It's very nice that this forum is so international, and your English seems great to me! Welcome to a wonderful place to share and learn.


----------



## wildhilda

thanks TerBer and Lalla!!!

@Lalla: that is my favourite, too:dance: I love it, because I think one can just see how much she is enjoying life ...


----------



## HavGracie

Welcome to the forum, Nicole and Hilda! I'm a constant reader, but not much of a "poster"! Hilda is adorable -- I love the fifth picture of her. BTW -- your english is great!

Connie


----------



## wildhilda

thank you connie


----------



## Cinnya

Thank you all for the nice welcome.
It is nice to know that I finally have a place to come to if I have questions or just show off my babies.
Since you have met my 3 havanese, let me introduce you to their siblings. Mia 11months, Jaxson 10 months and abby 2 or 3 years old( she is a puppymill rescue).We just adopted Abby one month ago.


----------



## Pucks104

Welcome Nicole! What an adorable furry family you have. Our family also includes 4 fur kids - 1 Hav and 3 mutts!


----------



## HavGracie

Cinnya said:


> Hello everybody,:wave:
> My name is Christina, was born and raised in Germany,but now call Oklahoma my home.
> I am Mommy to 3 Havanese, Cooper-- 11months, Lucy and Ricky--5months and three yorkies. Yes I know, we have a Zoo
> I never even heard about the Breed until I got my Cooper and I fell in Love. They are the sweetest ,happiest dogs I have ever met. I couldn't imagine my life without my babies.


Welcome to the forum, Christina, and all of your adorable doggies!! Love the bunny suit!


----------



## Havs4me

Lalla said:


> Hullo Jenny! I too am from the UK, we are a fairly rare breed on this site. You have come to a very good place - lots of fun, lively debate, fantastically helpful and generous sharing of expertise and experience, and a wonderful forum to belong to. Cuba is nearly 7 months old now so I am a little bit ahead of you but not much. There are so many people who contribute to this forum whom you will find sympathetic, kind, knowledgeable and supportive. Welcome!


I have to say that I am addicted to this forum now  I live not far from Oxford, in a village near Banbury. One question I have at the moment is the length of walk for my puppy. He likes going out for an hour and has no problem with it. Do you think that is too much or is it a case of if he enjoys it, carry on. Afterwards I don't hear a peep out of him and it is a good chance to catch up on the housework upstairs!


----------



## wildhilda

Havs4me said:


> I have to say that I am addicted to this forum now  I live not far from Oxford, in a village near Banbury. One question I have at the moment is the length of walk for my puppy. He likes going out for an hour and has no problem with it. Do you think that is too much or is it a case of if he enjoys it, carry on. Afterwards I don't hear a peep out of him and it is a good chance to catch up on the housework upstairs!


Hi,
I could not find, how old your puppy is, but the rule of thumb is that a walk should not last longer than 5 minutes per month of life, because the puppy's bones, tendons and muscles are not yet enough developped. If you want to go longer, you should carry him for a while or make a rest than you can go again one time about the same time, but not more. But you will see, your puppy still will be tired enough and you can still do your housework, because it is not only the walking that tires him but as well the new impressions, smells and so forth.

And no, it is not a case of he enjoys it, carry on. Your puppy will follow you no matter if he is exhausted or not, because that is the instinct he has in him. You are his leader and the one who protects him, so he does not want to lose you - so he will walk until he is absolutely exhausted. That is why you have to draw the line to protect his health.

He is such a cutie! I am sure you will have a lot of fun with him!


----------



## Lalla

Havs4me said:


> I have to say that I am addicted to this forum now  I live not far from Oxford, in a village near Banbury. One question I have at the moment is the length of walk for my puppy. He likes going out for an hour and has no problem with it. Do you think that is too much or is it a case of if he enjoys it, carry on. Afterwards I don't hear a peep out of him and it is a good chance to catch up on the housework upstairs!


Hullo again, Jenny - I am actually in Oxford itself; which village?! I go to Over Norton often at weekends where my husband's family lives (dozens of them on one farm!). I agree with Wildhilda re the 5 minutes for every month of age, it's really easy to over exercise puppies while their little bones are still growing. VERY important, too, not to let them run up and down stairs, too much jarring damage can be done!!


----------



## Coco's locos

TerBear said:


> Welcome Ilse! And I know it is hard to wait that 2 weeks! You will have a ball with Coco, and especially with a young child. Ours are grown, but still love having the puppy. But I think Havanese are just perfect for little kids because they are such clowns. Coco will be so entertaining for all. Hope all goes well, and welcome to the site. You will find yourself on here off and on a LOT. Tons of great info to help you get it right from the start!


Thank you! The wait is almost over! Tomorrow is the pick-up day!!!
Will post some pictures later this week' 
Hopefully we have all the things that Coco is going to need 
We have to take a little drive down Seattle to pick him up, 3 hours or so! Crossing our fingers the trip goes well!


----------



## Lalla

Coco's locos said:


> Thank you! The wait is almost over! Tomorrow is the pick-up day!!!
> Will post some pictures later this week'
> Hopefully we have all the things that Coco is going to need
> We have to take a little drive down Seattle to pick him up, 3 hours or so! Crossing our fingers the trip goes well!


SOOoooo exciting! I do hope your trip goes well, mine was just under three hours; Cuba cried for ten minutes or so at the beginning but then settled down and listened to Bruce Springsteen with me. I'd rather have had someone else to help take care of her in the car (other than Bruce, of course!), but actually she settled happily into her carrying car-crate, a tiny little nest for her, and all went really well. I do hope it does so for you, too. Look forward to your news and photographs!
Lalla


----------



## MarinaGirl

Coco's locos said:


> Thank you! The wait is almost over! Tomorrow is the pick-up day!!!
> Will post some pictures later this week'
> Hopefully we have all the things that Coco is going to need
> We have to take a little drive down Seattle to pick him up, 3 hours or so! Crossing our fingers the trip goes well!


Good luck picking up Coco on Sat Oct 5th! On behalf of the Havs in Seattle, WELCOME, and if you ever want to meet up just let us know. :grouphug: -Jeanne-


----------



## kicker0927

Hi, just wanted to throw a quick introduction out there. My name is Chad, 32 years old in Ohio. I have a Great Dane that is 6 years old and just recently put a deposit down on a male Havanese pup that was born yesterday morning. I am checking out the site to get some info. So far, I love what I read about Havs, even if my friends say it's a "girly dog" LOL.  I'll make up for it by getting him a cool little Harley Davidson shirt


----------



## DebW

Welcome, Chad. You wait, all your friends will be oohing and ahhhing and talking baby talk to your little Havkid before you know it, Harley shirt or not.

My Hav Sheldon is in obedience class with a Great Dane puppy. Very cute to see them together!


----------



## Pucks104

kicker0927 said:


> Hi, just wanted to throw a quick introduction out there. My name is Chad, 32 years old in Ohio. I have a Great Dane that is 6 years old and just recently put a deposit down on a male Havanese pup that was born yesterday morning. I am checking out the site to get some info. So far, I love what I read about Havs, even if my friends say it's a "girly dog" LOL.  I'll make up for it by getting him a cool little Harley Davidson shirt


Havanese may be small, fluffy dogs in appearance but my Leo regularly plays with my 70 lb and 50 lb mutts in such a vigorous way that it would put that misconception to bed!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## davetgabby

welcome Chad, we need more guys. :clap2:


----------



## sandypaws

Welcome Chad. FYI, it takes a big man to walk a big dog, but a bigger man to walk a small dog! Good luck.


----------



## PrairieJ

Hi, I'm Jayne. I live in Canada, and I don't actually have a Havanese...yet. 

On Friday next week (Oct 25), I'm headed out to pick up our sweet little dog, Ella. She's a year old, and is being re-homed because her current pet-parents no longer have the time for her...the stay-at-home mom of 19 years just took a f/t job. Little Ella is showing signs of anxiety when left alone each day, so she's coming to live with us. ♥ 

My husband & I have a 20 year old son (who lives away) and a two year old daughter. Our daughter is going to love this dog - I can hardly wait to introduce them. 

I'm on this forum, hoping to learn as much as possible! I really want Ella to be happy in her new home.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday's mom

Yes . . . welcome Chad. . . can 't believe what mushy blobs all the males in my life turn into when they are around Ruby Tuesday . . . and your baby will hold her own with the great dane!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Lalla

welcome Chad, and to Jayne, too; how lovely reading about new puppies, and re-experiencing vicariously the joys of those first days and weeks. Mine is 7 months old now, and this site has been such a huge help, so much fun, so many generous people willing to help. I am so glad I found it, and so will all you newcomers be, too, I'm absolutely sure.


----------



## Colbie

Welcome Chad and Jayne. Chad don't worry about the stereotype, guys ooh and ahh over my little Colbie as much as the girls do.


----------



## Herminny

Hi my name is Christine the soon-to-be owner of the little man called Henry. I really can't wait to meet him it's only three weeks to go! I haven't had the chance to meet yet because the breeder lives a 20 hour drive away. I am really really excited and nervous at the same time my main hope to him is that he won't have bad separation anxiety issues.
I have been browsing this forum for months now looking into hints and tips And though I am from Queensland Australia and most of you guys seem to be from America the site has been a wealth of knowledge about the Havanese and has provided me with many hours of contentment looking at puppy/dog photos.
Here is a photo and hopefully video that I was sent by the breeder fingers crossed they upload right!

















Tried to upload the video via photobucket but no success


----------



## Ruthiec

Hi Christine, it's great to have a fellow Queenslander on the forum - welcome.

What a cute little boy and I love the name Henry. Can't wait to see more photos.

Btw if you are postng from and ipad it only allows you one attachment per reply so not sure if that's the problem. You could try another post and see if you can just attach the video.


----------



## Herminny

Thanks for the tip give it a try now hopefully it will work, yes i am posting from an ipad. A question for you since you are from Queensland do you have any troubles with the heat? any tips? I will be able to have him in air conditioning from mid Jan but until then was going to try cooling mats/ice in water ect.








Nope video still will not work  oh well


----------



## Ruthiec

Ok that's my technical know how exhausted

Charlie is just 7 months so we haven't experienced a summer with him yet so I can't really advise on what'd does or doesn't work, but this is my experience so far.

We've had a few hot and humid days recently and being mainly black he does suck up the sun and then just pants a lot. So I tend to keep him indoors where he's happy to flop on the tiles. 

We've just had his coat trimmed down (a mid-length cut rather than very short) but can't say I notice a big difference. However next time I'm going to ask the groomer to cut more off his belly so that the cool tiles are more effective for him.

We have a gel mat which he uses if he's in the (carpeted) study with me but otherwise he just prefers the tiles. I've also bought a spray bottle to wet him down when he's outside and I'm hoping this will help.

Will know better on what works in a couple of months - we're on the Sunshine Coast.


----------



## Herminny

LOL no problem I couldn't figure it out either.
I'm on the Sunshine Coast too, well i am in emerald at the moment for work, but will be back in a few weeks before heading to Harvey Bay. 
I've been reading Charlies diary and finding it cute and really interesting and I am gonna keep a few things in mind particularly about his food


----------



## Remi'sMom

*Another newbie in Florida*

Hi everyone,
I'm Debbie, and my havanese Remi (5/17/13) just turned 5 months old. She's our very first family pet, so we're learning together! I visited this site a few months ago looking around for advice/info on bringing her into our home, but never posted anything. 
I don't really have any questions, but welcome tips and ideas. I'm sure I'll think of something soon for all you seasoned veterans to help me along with!


----------



## davetgabby

welcome, super pictures. yeah don't be shy.


----------



## Beau's mom

Henry and Remy are real cutie-patooties!! Welcome all newbies!!!


----------



## Josh_A

Hi everybody. I've been lurking on this board for a few months, really enjoy the information. 
I'm Josh, 35, married to a lovely woman and we got Ella (7/15/12), on Labor Day last year. 
I grew up with Schnauzers and my wife grew up with maltis, so we've always had dogs. 
Ella is our first Havanese, and we are just thrilled.
she's the best, so smart, fun to play, but hates getting groomed! 
Once I figure out how to post pics, I will do so. 
Great pictures of everybody else's dogs on here! So beautiful.


----------



## jabojenny

Welcome everyone!!! As I'm sure you all know already this forum is a great place for advice and sharing stories about our Neezers. Another great thing about the forum is that ALL of us love these stories and can hear them over and over unlike most of our family members :laugh: so it's a great place to unleash our obsessions with others like us, right? We love lots and lots and pictures too, there can never be too many. Oh and Remi totally reminds me of Lorraine's puppy Beau.


----------



## davetgabby

welcome Josh.


----------



## shazartist

*Introducing Havana*

Hello to all you Havanese Lovers.
My name is Sharon and my four month old Havanese is Havana. We both were born in Australia. I did a lot of research before we decided to bring a pup into our lives. I found this site very helpful, so thank you all. 
Havana loves mushed banana, pear, and watermelon plus Papaya. Fish, avocado, all vegetables and she even likes blended raw soup, go figure  I have been trying her on things that we are eating and she gets a small plate as well. She loves olive oil but her favourite is hemp seed oil. She eats Black hawk hard food which is excellent, and made in Australia.

She is 4months and just over 4kg, I feed her 5 small meals a day.
Did I say we adore her  She is being crate trained and mostly just takes herself out to wee, but it is lovely and warm so the doors are open. I am hoping by winter she will be able to signal me to her needs. 
She is a huge chewer, the house and our bodies will need a renovation soon, any suggestions ? she has loads of toys, the paint on the walls isn't even safe.

I am wondering at the moment when I should start reducing the amount of feed and increase the amount for each feed.
kind regards to all that read this in advance, I realise it is a tad long. AND I was trying to be short and to the point!

BTW I am not a new dog owner, we lost our two Australia silkies at 18, five years ago, But this is my first adventure with a Havanese.


----------



## shazartist

I adore the pictures you have of Remi, I never seem to take my camera with me and use the trusty iphone, these are sure great action shots! what a fun little pooch. I am sure you can help me, as Havana is 4 months old. Born on the 8, june, 2013. Does Remi Chew? EVERYTHING!


----------



## davetgabby

Welcome she's a darling.


----------



## Lalla

Welcome to everyone new from me and Cuba!


----------



## sandypaws

I agree with Lalla. Welcome to all you newcomers and your puppies. There are so many of you lately that it is hard to individualize the welcomes. Hope you all enjoy the forum and continue to share your experiences and pictures with us. Good luck with your new fur babies and enjoy them. :welcome: everyone!


----------



## Herminny

Havana is adorable, good luck with the chewing. I only have theoretical knowledge at the moment  
Little worried for my puppy, he is from a breeder in nsw where all the fires are, form what I can gather currently safe from them but today the conditions are bad with 100km/hr (60mph) wind gusts, so fingers crossed everyone (including my puppy) stays safe


----------



## shazartist

Herminny said:


> Havana is adorable, good luck with the chewing. I only have theoretical knowledge at the moment
> Little worried for my puppy, he is from a breeder in nsw where all the fires are, form what I can gather currently safe from them but today the conditions are bad with 100km/hr (60mph) wind gusts, so fingers crossed everyone (including my puppy) stays safe


Thank you  noticed you are in Queensland, I am on the Gold coast.
It is a terrible with the fires. Very very nasty. I think if anyone is any danger they are evacuating, I am sure any breeder would have their dog out before any danger. Where is the breeder situated ?


----------



## Herminny

Yeah that's why I am not too worried. I talked to him Sunday night and he seemed a little worried as he backs on to prerty/bush and was soaking his grass.i believe he is in cooranbong between Newcastle and Sydney. All the tv has told me is blue mountains west of Sydney, and I am sure they won't let it get that far  the smoke must be horrible though. I am sure they're are smaller fires too but haven't managed to find out where they are.
Nice to see someone else braving the familiar summer heat, let's hope it is mild his year like the last few (minus the floods )


----------



## betor 406

Hi, Quin and I are from northern NSW...hope that the fire situation subsides very soon...I too, would imagine that breeders would have evacuated and gone to a safe area.

Our Quin is a senior, who believes he is still a puppy...he is such a clown! He is vision impaired, but manages to get around with ease...our three cats are great with him.


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Welcome Quin and betor 406!


----------



## Herminny

Quin sounds great, welcome


----------



## Ruthiec

Brilliant, a growing Australian contingent on here - Charlie says welcome to you all. Havana looks adorable and of course we would love to see a photo of Quin.


----------



## shazartist

It is great having some Aussie Havanese Friends  

I have started a FB page for Australian Havanese owners, as I was looking for some Australian answers to questions I had. I am really tired of people thinking Havana is a shih zu x lol

It is lovely that there is some local knowledge here


----------



## Lalla

shazartist said:


> It is great having some Aussie Havanese Friends
> 
> I have started a FB page for Australian Havanese owners, as I was looking for some Australian answers to questions I had. I am really tired of people thinking Havana is a shih zu x lol
> 
> It is lovely that there is some local knowledge here


Don't give up on the rest of us!!! There are far fewer of us from England, but hey, we all have a common interest, don't we. That's the great thing about the internet, what a thrill to be able to communicate around the world at the touch of a button. Setting up sites in any particular country is sort of meaningless - I love the international-ness of this brilliant forum. I'm not sure how many different nationalities we have here, it would be good to count up, wouldn't it. Welcome to you and to Quin from me and Cuba!


----------



## shazartist

Lalla said:


> Don't give up on the rest of us!!! There are far fewer of us from England, but hey, we all have a common interest, don't we. That's the great thing about the internet, what a thrill to be able to communicate around the world at the touch of a button. Setting up sites in any particular country is sort of meaningless - I love the international-ness of this brilliant forum. I'm not sure how many different nationalities we have here, it would be good to count up, wouldn't it. Welcome to you and to Quin from me and Cuba!


I absolutely agree Lalla, I love the diversity. I was just saying that we in Australia, do not have the same sameness, such as products and issues that others may have and visa versa. Having other Aussies dealing with the same products and such, is so helpful


----------



## Lalla

shazartist said:


> I absolutely agree Lalla, I love the diversity. I was just saying that we in Australia, do not have the same sameness, such as products and issues that others may have and visa versa. Having other Aussies dealing with the same products and such, is so helpful


That's perfectly true, shazartist (are you an artist, by the way?), ditto in the UK. Of course there are some issues that are local - here, for example, there are relatively few breeders (and undoubtedly even fewer good ones); I marvel at the choices people in the US have - getting a Havanese at all in the UK usually involves a very long wait and very little choice unless you are prepared to wait even longer. Products seem to be becoming a bit more universal, although again there is far more out there in the US than in the UK, and possibly in Australia, too? But the world is shrinking. I've certainly not found a comparable UK forum, but I don't need it with this one easily available. The only possible thing to take into account is time differences - I'm usually posting when most people are in bed!! But that is hardly a problem. Sometimes I get quite envious of the ability of some of the US subscribers to meet up and introduce their dogs to each other - not so easy if you've got the Atlantic Ocean in the way!


----------



## shazartist

Hi Lalla,

WE just got a new Breeder in Brisbane  and I had been researching, so snapped Havana up at 3 weeks old, the pups went very quickly, and were lovely pups, parents were fabulous and champions, so we were very lucky. For most issues this site is fabulous, especially with general Havanese questions. I wanted some information about products and environmental issues that are specific to Australia. I actually came across a wonderful dry food made in Australia, called Black Hawk. This forum really helped me with buying a comb, although, that was a big deal trying to get it and the cost was much greater than the US. I would love to know what comparable brands are available here, that are suitable for Havanese. People I talk to have never heard of Havanese and suggest things that are suitable for Maltese or the like. Yes I am an Artist, but I have become a slave to a Havana the last two months.  LIke you, the time difference doesn't worry me too much either. Unless I am trying to find something out urgently. Me too I would love to be able to have meet ups with Havanese owners. I am looking at getting Havana into agility training, the email came back saying she will be the first of her breed to train with them  , they seem to have mostly larger dogs. oh well she is a happy spunky little chickadee, so she will have fun I am sure.


----------



## Lalla

All very good local points, Shazartist! Hmm, I spent a lot on a comb and actually I far prefer a really cheap silicone one that is brilliant at the job. Hey ho. How old is Havana? (yours, by the way, seems to be the only 'Havana', and mine the only 'Cuba'?? I thought they'd be obvious name choices but I'm quite glad they are not!!!); I'm thinking about agility for Cuba but she's only 7 months old so I don't want to do anything till she's fully grown. And only if she enjoys it, though she is a crazy little tearaway so I think she probably might! I'll pm you re the artist stuff, don't want to bore everyone else to death!!!
I'm amazed the breeder let you pick Havana up at 3 weeks old!!! That's barely weaned, I'd have thought??? Or maybe you mean that you chose and reserved her at 3 weeks old??!


----------



## davetgabby

come and introduce yourself newbies


----------



## shazartist

Lalla said:


> All very good local points, Shazartist! Hmm, I spent a lot on a comb and actually I far prefer a really cheap silicone one that is brilliant at the job. Hey ho. How old is Havana? (yours, by the way, seems to be the only 'Havana', and mine the only 'Cuba'?? I thought they'd be obvious name choices but I'm quite glad they are not!!!); I'm thinking about agility for Cuba but she's only 7 months old so I don't want to do anything till she's fully grown. And only if she enjoys it, though she is a crazy little tearaway so I think she probably might! I'll pm you re the artist stuff, don't want to bore everyone else to death!!!
> I'm amazed the breeder let you pick Havana up at 3 weeks old!!! That's barely weaned, I'd have thought??? Or maybe you mean that you chose and reserved her at 3 weeks old??!


Hi Lalla,
yes I agree with you about the agility training, too much too soon most likely is not the way to go. We chose Havana at 3 weeks picked her up at 11, I believe.
I am trying the clicker  having some success. But she smells the treats or knows I have them and decides to just sit and wait for one. we will get there I am sure, but like you said it is a bit more fun a than using words. Just after I started with the clicker she went back wards in her toilet training.  I need to be more disciplined.


----------



## Suemezzo

I introduced myself way before we brought our puppy, Frida, home. Well, she's here and she's a lively one. She's just 10 weeks old and (sometimes) really sweet. I think I've placed her picture in my avatar. This post will tell...


----------



## Herminny

Adorable!!! Looking forward to hear about all her adventures.


----------



## Lila

Awwww, what a cutie!!
Welcome Frida


----------



## OptimistPrime

Hi there. I'm new to the forum and thought I'd introduce myself. I live in Wisconsin with my wife and 2 kids (7 and 5). We currently have a 20 month old golden retriever who has a lot of energy, but is very sweet.

We're considering getting a havanese - maybe an adult...not sure I'm ready for another puppy, and I look forward to combing through posts on this forum (and maybe asking a few questions along the way). 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Herminny

Welcome! Best of luck finding the info, I spent hours combing these forums before getting my puppy.


----------



## Lalla

Hullo all new people, from Cuba and me. I'm always happy to see research done BEFORE getting a new puppy. Definitely the way to go, while there's time to think and absorb before wrestling with poo bags and early mornings and all the joys of puppyhood. Or, indeed, the re-settling of an older dog.
Anyway. Welcome to a brilliant site.


----------



## DebW

Hi Cheeseheads! Nice to have someone close on board. Havanese aren't as common around here, but Minnesota has a couple of good breeders - Wisconsin probably does too.


----------



## davetgabby

welcome, hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Ricco'sMommy

My name is Mommy....oh wait I mean April lol. We adopted this tiny weirdo {or mop dog as I call him} this summer.







My hubby named him Ricco {think Madagascar penguin lol}

We were not real sure exactly what he was...breed that is. I am 90% sure hes at least part Hav. Tho his tail was docked and we are not sure why. Shelter here in KY had no clue what breed he was. Our vet was a tad lost as well! Seems in KY you dont see these guys much?

Any way thats our mop  and we love him!


----------



## Herminny

Welcome  glad ou re enjoying your little guy


----------



## MyLittleHavanese

My Gizmo was born in Kentucky, I have not seen many breeders from Kentucky though. Welcome to the forum. I have never seen one with a docked tail, we need pictures.


----------



## Ricco'sMommy

MyLittleHavanese said:


> My Gizmo was born in Kentucky, I have not seen many breeders from Kentucky though. Welcome to the forum. I have never seen one with a docked tail, we need pictures.


I have pics on my home page but cant get it to link here. I need new pics of a less muddy pup lol. Hes so getting a bath tomorrow! Little stinker was playing in mud today. :der:


----------



## cynny27

Hi there Optimist Prime - I too dreaded the thought of a puppy (oh no please Izzy don't read this) but let me tell you Izzy our most adorable Havanese puppy that we have had for 2 1/2 months has been the best easiest puppy ever - already trained [email protected]@@@@@ so don't let the puppy thing terrify you again as it did me because I am loving being a puppy mom. The things they do are so cute and funny - she makes me smile every day - as would any dog - but a puppy .... plus the joy she has brought to my son.... PRICELESS......


----------



## marduqq

hello everyone! arnie is a big boy now - 18 lbs!


----------



## marduqq

an earlier photo, my daughter and arnie, in september 2013 ...


----------



## Pipersmom

Aww, Arnie looks adorable!


----------



## marduqq

wet arnie ...


----------



## [email protected]

Cute! I love those big eyes.


----------



## Hsusa

Hi everyone! I am a brand new member just learning to use the forum. I surfed it as a guest for a couple of days then decided to dive in. We have a darling new puppy named Sheba. She is 18 weeks and we have had her since she was 8 weeks. Leah, I am so sorry about your loss.


----------



## civano

I've been a member here for a few months now. My name is Kim. My husband and I recently got a Havanese puppy who will be 13 weeks old on Saturday.  We also have 2 young sons (5 & 7) and an 11 year-old Papillon. We were wanting another dog who would be a good companion to both our children and our senior dog.


----------



## Lalla

It's so much nicer having more than one dog, isn't it; I got Cuba as a companion to my Coton de Tulear, Tycho, after my first Coton, Pamba died tragically young. Tychy was 7 at the time I got Cuba, having had a few years on his own, and has thrived on having another dog in his little life; I do hope your papillon is happy - I have a friend with another Coton (the mother, in fact, of Pamba) who recently acquired a French Bulldog;  I'm not sure it's good casting, honestly. I think the way dogs play together is important to get right and some dogs just play differently. At a class once when he was about two years old Tycho played - or rather tried to play - with a pug; but the pug's idea of play was to move off to a bit of a distance and then hurtle at Tycho and ram into his side. Tycho just sat down and refused point blank to play with this little tank. But he and Cuba run-like-hell together, and wrestle and hurtle about side by side and it works beautifully. I should have thought a papillon and a Havanese would be good together. I do hope that that is what you have found to be the case.


----------



## civano

Lalla said:


> It's so much nicer having more than one dog, isn't it; I got Cuba as a companion to my Coton de Tulear, Tycho, after my first Coton, Pamba died tragically young. Tychy was 7 at the time I got Cuba, having had a few years on his own, and has thrived on having another dog in his little life; I do hope your papillon is happy - I have a friend with another Coton (the mother, in fact, of Pamba) who recently acquired a French Bulldog; I'm not sure it's good casting, honestly. I think the way dogs play together is important to get right and some dogs just play differently. At a class once when he was about two years old Tycho played - or rather tried to play - with a pug; but the pug's idea of play was to move off to a bit of a distance and then hurtle at Tycho and ram into his side. Tycho just sat down and refused point blank to play with this little tank. But he and Cuba run-like-hell together, and wrestle and hurtle about side by side and it works beautifully. I should have thought a papillon and a Havanese would be good together. I do hope that that is what you have found to be the case.


Javi and Oreo (my Papillon) play a little differently but Javi has adjusted wonderfully to it. My breeder thinks that Papillons tend to play with more "gusto" then her Havanese. I find that to be true at least in the case of Oreo and Javi...granted it has only been a week.  However, Oreo's play is much more quick and fierce and at first it was a bit intimidating with Javi. Oreo would growl and bark, grab his ball and run at and away from Javi. I think Javi was used to more of a gentle wrestle and romp and chase. At first, Javi would just plop down and look like what the heck has gotten into this other dog but now he chases after Oreo just fine. Oreo is super quick and will get away and doesn't really give the ball to Javi...at least until Javi plops down and then Oreo will roll the ball to him and bark...and it all starts over again. Oreo isn't much of a wrestler...he likes to chase and run away all the while squeaking a ball in his mouth.

Up until he was 2.5 years old, Oreo lived with 2 other dogs (another Papillon and a Wire Hair Fox Terrier) with myself and an exboyfriend. Since then, he has been the only dog for some time and had to endure me getting married and having children.  He gets really anxious if we have gone on vacation and our vet suggested we think about getting another dog so he has another member of his pack with him should we go away. As he has Atypical Addison's disease and doesn't handle stress to well, we were hoping adding another dog would be a good thing. It is definitely an adjustment as Oreo can be crabby and doesn't probably want to play nearly as much as Javi would like (or was use to with his littermates and/or the adult Havanese in his breeder's home) but I think they are both enjoying each other's company and my hope is it will only get better. I do think Havanese and Papillons make good playmates! They are so different...personality wise...but both precious.


----------



## gelato

Hi! I'm the mommy of an awesome furbaby named Gelato! I've been trying to post a thread to enlist your help! 

I've had Gelato for 6 years and actually found her as a stray. We've always tried to guess what kind of breed she is and could never quite figure it out. I finally came across the existence of the Havanese breed and did some research. Everything I read was literally like reading about Gelato so I decided to join this forum to get some pro-havanese lovers to help me confirm she's Havanese. She exhibits all of the hava breed qualities, from fur to weight to height to paws and personality - all the way down to the "velcro-ness" of being a stage 5 clinger to me lol

I want to confidently say what kind of breed she is when people ask because I love her more than words could describe and feel sometimes, my heart could explode with how much I love her. I just want someone else to have the joy of feeling that way about their Havanese!


----------



## krandall

She is absolutely adorable, and certainly COULD be a Havanese. The problem is, there are so many "small fluffy dog" mixed breeds out there, it's just about impossible to know unless you have the dog's pedigree. But that doesn't matter AT ALL! What matters is that you love each other! And whether she's a Havanese, part havanese or like-a-Havanese, it doesn't matter! You are welcome here!


----------



## Marni

*New Owner*

Hello I am Marcia from Tennessee and Atlanta. This is Kosmo and he is 4 months old. I brought him home at nine weeks and he is from a Georgia breeder.

Kosmos is my perfect canine match. He is a comedian and ironic. Example: He was playing with a chew toy and I was reaching over to make it squeak for him. I said, "Kosmo, it is too bad you don't have fingers like me to make your toy squeak". He squinted (as pictured) and between two second pauses made the toy go "squeek, squeak, squeak" with his teeth.

Happily, he is biting human mamma's wrists less at this developmental stage.>


----------



## Marni

*Different dog breeds as playmates*

My children refer to Kosmo as their collies' squeaky toy. They love to run, like my fur baby. Let me stress that small dogs should be watched while playing with larger dogs. My friend just had a $400 vet bill to pay because a toy breed aggravated her German Shephard. Collies are gentle and sensitive creatures, but even these young girls tend to want to sit on Kosmo. These girls are five months old.


----------



## Rascal's mom

lise said:


> Hi my name is Lise and I am a new Havanese owner. I picked up Ted last Friday June 29/12. Apparently Ted is tiny:baby:


SO CUTE 0


----------



## Rascal's mom

Marcia Tallent said:


> Hello I am Marcia from Tennessee and Atlanta. This is Kosmo and he is 4 months old. I brought him home at nine weeks and he is from a Georgia breeder.
> 
> Kosmos is my perfect canine match. He is a comedian and ironic. Example: He was playing with a chew toy and I was reaching over to make it squeak for him. I said, "Kosmo, it is too bad you don't have fingers like me to make your toy squeak. He squinted (as pictured) and between two second pauses made the toy go "Squeek, squeak, squeak" with his teeth.
> 
> Happily, he is biting human mammas wrists less at this developmental stage.>


So adorable 0


----------



## Marni

*THANK YOU*

Thanks to you and Rascal.


----------



## caithavanese

Meet Toby!!  He's currently almost 9 weeks old and I'll be picking him up to come home in approx. two weeks!


----------



## DuketheDog

Hello! My Name is Ariella, Ariey is my name for short. 

Duke is my doggie, and Myself and my other half brought him home on April 2nd when he was 9 weeks old. 
Duke however is not full Havanese, he is a HAVAPOO. His dominate jean is Havanese and he is a bundle of energy.
We live in Alberta, Canada. Duke is a spring puppy so come October/November he will be in for a culture shock when it dumps buckets of snow and the temperature plummets!

Here is a bunch of pictures of Duke, and as you notice.. yes we did have a grooming mishap he was shaved on the snout.. but it will grow back! I have learned so much and got the best advice from this forum, I'm a new dog owner and this is all new to myself and Duke!! Thanks to everyone that has already have me some solid advice, the tips and tricks I'm learning are creating a wonderful little dog!


----------



## Heather's

Kosmo, Duke and Toby are cute as can be! 😊 Hope we get to see lot's of pictures! :grin2:


----------



## krandall

DuketheDog said:


> Hello! My Name is Ariella, Ariey is my name for short.
> 
> Duke is my doggie, and Myself and my other half brought him home on April 2nd when he was 9 weeks old.
> Duke however is not full Havanese, he is a HAVAPOO. His dominate jean is Havanese and he is a bundle of energy.
> We live in Alberta, Canada. Duke is a spring puppy so come October/November he will be in for a culture shock when it dumps buckets of snow and the temperature plummets!
> 
> Here is a bunch of pictures of Duke, and as you notice.. yes we did have a grooming mishap he was shaved on the snout.. but it will grow back! I have learned so much and got the best advice from this forum, I'm a new dog owner and this is all new to myself and Duke!! Thanks to everyone that has already have me some solid advice, the tips and tricks I'm learning are creating a wonderful little dog!


Duke's nose is already looking lots better!


----------



## Marni

*For Heather*

Just had to post his five month picture for you.:grin2:


----------



## WMcMillan

Hi everyone,
This is Chewy and he is 2 1/2 years old. We live in Atlanta, GA and would love to meet up with fellow Havanese pups and their hoomans!


----------



## Marni

We are in Atlanta through tomorrow fixing rental house close to Howell Mill Northside Drive. We will back next week for more of the same.


----------



## LoriJack

Marni said:


> Just had to post his five month picture for you.:grin2:


He is adorable!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marduqq

*arnold, 4 1/2 years*

hello !
it's a long time since my last visit here.
arnie is an adult, and a big ( 21 lbs ... ) brave and happy member of our family.


----------



## Jeanniek

Oh, my gosh! They're all too cute!!


----------



## Walt Watson

Your dog is so cute


----------



## Frank

In 2018, we added Lani to our family. When she was a month old, she was white with brown spots. As she matured, her brown spots lighted up to a peach color. 
In 2019, we picked up Lila from the same breeder. She kept her red color as she as aged. 
As of February 2020, Lani is 17 months while Lila is 5 months. 
Pippin, our black Shavanese, passed away in 2019 due to congenial heart disease. The best way to describe him is that he had an excess of personality.


----------



## mabel

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## topuall

Frank said:


> In 2018, we added Lani to our family. When she was a month old, she was white with brown spots. As she matured, her brown spots lighted up to a peach color.
> In 2019, we picked up Lila from the same breeder. She kept her red color as she as aged.
> As of February 2020, Lani is 17 months while Lila is 5 months.
> Pippin, our black Shavanese, passed away in 2019 due to congenial heart disease. The best way to describe him is that he had an excess of personality.


Hi Im Milo,
I believed you and i have the same color.

https://www.instagram.com/milobearhavanese/?igshid=597mpisfnq02:x


----------



## Frank

Topuall, 
Definitely the same color, though your pup has a bit more white. Lila is showing only white on her chest. 
Gorgeous pup, he has the same shape face as our Lila.

Frank


----------



## Lalla

It’s such a long time since I visited this wonderful site, so I am re-introducing myself. I am the very lucky owner of Cuba, who is now eight years old - I can’t believe how time flies (such a boring cliché, but so true, which is I suppose what makes it a cliché...). I’m very happy to be back on the Forum, and hope some of my friends from before are still here.


----------



## krandall

Lalla said:


> It’s such a long time since I visited this wonderful site, so I am re-introducing myself. I am the very lucky owner of Cuba, who is now eight years old - I can’t believe how time flies (such a boring cliché, but so true, which is I suppose what makes it a cliché...). I’m very happy to be back on the Forum, and hope some of my friends from before are still here.


LALA!!! So GOOD to see you!!! ❤ ❤❤. We have puppies at our house! (Read all about it in the “Panda’s Puppies” thread!) Kodi, Pixel and Panda are doing great. Are you still in Hong Kong? How have done through Covid? I don’t want to ask, but I have to... you didn’t mention Tycho...


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

Welcome back Lalla and Cuba👋


----------



## Lalla

krandall said:


> LALA!!! So GOOD to see you!!! ❤ ❤❤. We have puppies at our house! (Read all about it in the “Panda’s Puppies” thread!) Kodi, Pixel and Panda are doing great. Are you still in Hong Kong? How have done through Covid? I don’t want to ask, but I have to... you didn’t mention Tycho...



So good to be back! I’ll check out Panda’s Puppies, so look forward to seeing what has been happening, Karen! My beloved little Coton, Tycho, died three weeks ago yesterday; I am devastated. Heartbroken. He was fourteen, absolutely fine, apparently, until the very end when he suddenly declined shockingly swiftly. Taking that decision to end suffering is the hardest decision ever, isn’t it. Suffering oneself is the only right thing to do, but oh, how one suffers. I miss his small white presence in our lives more than I can say, as, it seems, does Cuba. She has lived her whole life, since she came to us, with Tycho. She seems to be looking for him. We are all struggling. And yes, still living in Hong Kong, where we have been incredibly lucky on the Covid front - still ‘only’ around two hundred deaths all told, which is somewhat of a miracle, though still terrible for the poor people concerned. What a time this has been for us all.


----------



## Lalla

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Welcome back Lalla and Cuba👋


Thanks so much, GoWithTheFlo, it’s great to be back.


----------



## mudpuppymama

Lalla said:


> So good to be back! I’ll check out Panda’s Puppies, so look forward to seeing what has been happening, Karen! My beloved little Coton, Tycho, died three weeks ago yesterday; I am devastated. Heartbroken. He was fourteen, absolutely fine, apparently, until the very end when he suddenly declined shockingly swiftly. Taking that decision to end suffering is the hardest decision ever, isn’t it. Suffering oneself is the only right thing to do, but oh, how one suffers. I miss his small white presence in our lives more than I can say, as, it seems, does Cuba. She has lived her whole life, since she came to us, with Tycho. She seems to be looking for him. We are all struggling. And yes, still living in Hong Kong, where we have been incredibly lucky on the Covid front - still ‘only’ around two hundred deaths all told, which is somewhat of a miracle, though still terrible for the poor people concerned. What a time this has been for us all.


So sorry to hear about the loss of your precious Tycho.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

Lalla said:


> So good to be back! I’ll check out Panda’s Puppies, so look forward to seeing what has been happening, Karen! My beloved little Coton, Tycho, died three weeks ago yesterday; I am devastated. Heartbroken. He was fourteen, absolutely fine, apparently, until the very end when he suddenly declined shockingly swiftly. Taking that decision to end suffering is the hardest decision ever, isn’t it. Suffering oneself is the only right thing to do, but oh, how one suffers. I miss his small white presence in our lives more than I can say, as, it seems, does Cuba. She has lived her whole life, since she came to us, with Tycho. She seems to be looking for him. We are all struggling. And yes, still living in Hong Kong, where we have been incredibly lucky on the Covid front - still ‘only’ around two hundred deaths all told, which is somewhat of a miracle, though still terrible for the poor people concerned. What a time this has been for us all.


Lalla sorry to hear that Tycho has recently passed away😔. It is such a heartbreaking price to pay for loving them so much when it’s their time to cross the rainbow bridge🌈 💔 xx


----------



## krandall

Lalla said:


> So good to be back! I’ll check out Panda’s Puppies, so look forward to seeing what has been happening, Karen! My beloved little Coton, Tycho, died three weeks ago yesterday; I am devastated. Heartbroken. He was fourteen, absolutely fine, apparently, until the very end when he suddenly declined shockingly swiftly. Taking that decision to end suffering is the hardest decision ever, isn’t it. Suffering oneself is the only right thing to do, but oh, how one suffers. I miss his small white presence in our lives more than I can say, as, it seems, does Cuba. She has lived her whole life, since she came to us, with Tycho. She seems to be looking for him. We are all struggling. And yes, still living in Hong Kong, where we have been incredibly lucky on the Covid front - still ‘only’ around two hundred deaths all told, which is somewhat of a miracle, though still terrible for the poor people concerned. What a time this has been for us all.


Oh, I am SO sorry to hear about Tycho. Fourteen years is a good long life, but it is never long enough! ❤


----------



## Lalla

krandall said:


> Oh, I am SO sorry to hear about Tycho. Fourteen years is a good long life, but it is never long enough! ❤


It’s a truly punishing heartache, Karen. I know there must be so many people here on the forum who have been through this and who know just how painful it is. My little boy. He died in my arms and I can still feel that moment when he went limp. I don’t think I’ll ever forget it. I’ll certainly never forget him. He saw me through great upheavals in my life; that kind of loyal devotion is something entirely special to our canine companions and, for me has elicited a love as important as any I have ever felt for any human. I don’t have children, so perhaps that is a factor; dogs are not a substitute, in my opinion, they are something utterly different and hugely important, but perhaps one’s own focus is different when it isn’t directed at children? I don’t know. I only know that a part of me is now missing and the pain of it overwhelming at times. Time, of course, will work its usual healing powers. Fourteen years is, as you say, a good long life but certainly not enough, and I’d hoped for another one or two, but there we are. At least I know we had no choice but to let him go, and that makes living with the decision more bearable.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

Lalla said:


> It’s a truly punishing heartache, Karen. I know there must be so many people here on the forum who have been through this and who know just how painful it is. My little boy. He died in my arms and I can still feel that moment when he went limp. I don’t think I’ll ever forget it. I’ll certainly never forget him. He saw me through great upheavals in my life; that kind of loyal devotion is something entirely special to our canine companions and, for me has elicited a love as important as any I have ever felt for any human. I don’t have children, so perhaps that is a factor; dogs are not a substitute, in my opinion, they are something utterly different and hugely important, but perhaps one’s own focus is different when it isn’t directed at children? I don’t know. I only know that a part of me is now missing and the pain of it overwhelming at times. Time, of course, will work its usual healing powers. Fourteen years is, as you say, a good long life but certainly not enough, and I’d hoped for another one or two, but there we are. At least I know we had no choice but to let him go, and that makes living with the decision more bearable.


Lalla I think you have stated it perfectly and beautifully. Xx


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Welcome back Lalla and Cuba. So sorry to hear about your loss. I don't think there is anything harder than the decision you had to make.


----------



## Lalla

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Lalla I think you have stated it perfectly and beautifully. Xx


Thank you, GoWithTheFlo, that is v kind of you. I see you are from the UK?? Me too, even though I now live in Hong Kong. Hope you and your family have managed all the lockdowns ok - we’ve been so lucky here.


----------



## Lalla

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Welcome back Lalla and Cuba. So sorry to hear about your loss. I don't think there is anything harder than the decision you had to make.


Thank you, Jackie - I know many here will have had to make the same awful decision. It helps make it a little less agonising, to know that people here understand.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

Lalla said:


> Thank you, GoWithTheFlo, that is v kind of you. I see you are from the UK?? Me too, even though I now live in Hong Kong. Hope you and your family have managed all the lockdowns ok - we’ve been so lucky here.


Pleased to hear that you have stayed safe in Hong Kong😊 Yes my family have been very lucky here too, with most of us now having had at least one jab. It has definitely been a strange year but it feels like we are finally reaching a more positive stage here. My heart goes out to everyone who has not been so fortunate, especially all those facing the tragic circumstances in India at the moment😔


----------



## krandall

Lalla said:


> It’s a truly punishing heartache, Karen. I know there must be so many people here on the forum who have been through this and who know just how painful it is. My little boy. He died in my arms and I can still feel that moment when he went limp. I don’t think I’ll ever forget it. I’ll certainly never forget him. He saw me through great upheavals in my life; that kind of loyal devotion is something entirely special to our canine companions and, for me has elicited a love as important as any I have ever felt for any human. I don’t have children, so perhaps that is a factor; dogs are not a substitute, in my opinion, they are something utterly different and hugely important, but perhaps one’s own focus is different when it isn’t directed at children? I don’t know. I only know that a part of me is now missing and the pain of it overwhelming at times. Time, of course, will work its usual healing powers. Fourteen years is, as you say, a good long life but certainly not enough, and I’d hoped for another one or two, but there we are. At least I know we had no choice but to let him go, and that makes living with the decision more bearable.


Oh, Lalla, I DO have children, and I STILL think the love of and for a dog is special, different, and irreplaceable. It is not the same, and no less intense, for all that it is an animal rather than a child. Just because our dogs spend less time here on earth makes us treasure our time with them even more, I think. ❤


----------



## Lalla

I’m sure you must be absolutely right, Karen, in your feelings about dogs and children. Our hearts are so capable of so much love, the nuances of the variations on the theme constantly fill our lives with so much, those of us who have such capacity. We are the lucky ones, even when we have to pay the very high price of the heartache that comes with loss. That price is worth every penny; I don’t think, if we were without the capacity to suffer, that we’d have the capacity to love in the first place.

I’m conscious of having steered this thread way off course, for which I apologise, but after so long away from the forum, it has been so wonderful to have all your kind messages about Tycho, and to reconnect with such sympathetic and empathetic people. Thank you all, and I’d like, with GoWithTheFlo, to say that my heart, too, goes out to anyone who has suffered in this terrible time of pandemic, and especially now, as she says, to the people of India.


----------



## krandall

Lalla said:


> I’m conscious of having steered this thread way off course, for which I apologise, but after so long away from the forum, it has been so wonderful to have all your kind messages about Tycho, and to reconnect with such sympathetic and empathetic people. Thank you all, and I’d like, with GoWithTheFlo, to say that my heart, too, goes out to anyone who has suffered in this terrible time of pandemic, and especially now, as she says, to the people of India.


You've been in the Forum long enough to know that conversations RARELY stay on track!  💗


----------



## Lalla

krandall said:


> You've been in the Forum long enough to know that conversations RARELY stay on track!  💗


Funny how one forgets these things! I feel less guilty now, thank you, Karen!!


----------

